# Wenn der Itemshop zum Boykottieren aufruft.



## Sin (4. November 2010)

Ich habe irgendwie keinen Thread diesbezüglich gefunden, hoffe es gibt das Thema nicht schon. Gerade im Herald gelesen:

[font=Veranda, Arial, Geneva, sans-serif][font=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif][font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning präsentiert stolz einen neuen Service für unsere Spieler: Kontofreischaltungen! Diese Dienste sind ab sofort im EA-Store erhältlich und beinhalten die folgenden aufregenden Neuerungen zu einem besonderen Einführungspreis:[/font][/font][font=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]
*Servertransfer* – $19.99 USD, hiermit erhaltet ihr einen Code, den Ihr einlösen könnt, um einen einzelnen Charakter auf einen anderen Server verschieben zu lassen.
*Einfache Reittiere* – $8.99 USD, alle Charaktere eines Kontos erhalten eine Urkunde für ein einfaches Reittier, das bereits ab dem 2. Rang genutzt werden kann. Dieses gewährt eine um 25% erhöhte Laufgeschwindigkeit, aber die Chance, bei erlittenem Schaden abgeworfen zu werden, beträgt 100%.
*Zuverlässige Reittiere* – $9.99 USD, alle Charaktere eines Kontos erhalten eine Urkunde für ein zuverlässiges Reittier, das ab dem 20. Rang genutzt werden kann. Dieses gewährt eine um 60% erhöhte Laufgeschwindigkeit, aber die Chance, bei erlittenem Schaden abgeworfen zu werden, beträgt 55%.
*Trophäen der Welt* – $4.99 USD, alle Charaktere eines Kontos erhalten zwei Gutscheine für exotische Trophäen, die bei den neuen Trophäenhändlern der Hauptstädte eingelöst werden können. Mit jedem Gutschein kann eine von 14 unterschiedlichen Trophäen erworben werden.
*Erweitertes Training* – $9.99 USD, alle Charaktere eines Kontos erhalten einen zusätzlichen Kriegspakt, mit dem sie sofort einen Rang aufsteigen können, sofern sie noch nicht den 40. Rang erreicht haben.
*Botensnotling* – $9.99 USD, alle Charaktere eines Kontos erhalten Adoptionspapiere, mit denen sie in den Besitz eines kleinen Botensnotlings gelangen können. Dieser Begleiter folgt Euch überall hin und gewährt Euch eine Verbesserung!
Was mich am meisten aufregt: präsentiert* STOLZ. *Scheinbar geht der Trend nun mehr und mehr Richtung Abo + Itemshop. Gerade das "Erweiterte Training" lässt einiges in mir aufstoßen.[/font][/font]


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (4. November 2010)

Als ich das las, habich mein Abo gekündigt - ich war zwar seit dem Release immer mal wieder am Spielen, aber die Tendenz war scho spürbar




Aber jetzt - Entweder f2p und spiel entscheidener Itemshop (da würd ich auch nich spielen) oder Abo und (höchstens) kosmetischem Itemshop.

Aber so - sry - Wer sich in den Spielen auskennt, weiss dass das nur die Büchse der Pandora ist. Wenn die merken dass die DAS machen können, werden die noch mehr anbieten.
Spielercoms neigen dazu immer das beste aus dem Equip und SKill herauszuholen, wenn das mit dem Itemshop leichter ist, werden auf Dauer jene OHNE die Bezahlfeatures nur stark benachteiligt (und kommt mir nicht, das Spiel muss sich finanzieren - wer es nicht über abo schafft - muss die Abos erhöhen oder das Spiel schliessen)





Eindeutig der Schritt Richtung ende - und das Stolz präsentieren is übel.




Liebe Grüße,
Martin





PS: Verzeiht gelegentliche Tippfehler, die Tastatur spinnt manchmal


----------



## Makalvian (4. November 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> [font="Veranda, Arial, Geneva, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]
> *Erweitertes Training* &#8211; $9.99 USD, alle Charaktere eines Kontos erhalten einen zusätzlichen Kriegspakt, mit dem sie sofort einen Rang aufsteigen können, sofern sie noch nicht den 40. Rang erreicht haben.
> *Botensnotling* &#8211; $9.99 USD, alle Charaktere eines Kontos erhalten Adoptionspapiere, mit denen sie in den Besitz eines kleinen Botensnotlings gelangen können. Dieser Begleiter folgt Euch überall hin und gewährt Euch eine Verbesserung
> [/font][/font]



Ein normales Lvl ist eigentlich lächerlich wenn man mit dem ding einen Rufrang stiegern könnte z.b. von 79auf 80 wäre es unfair weil es gefühlt mehere Wochen beansprucht 
aber einen normales lvl da kann man nur über den lachen der sich das kauft 

Wesentlich interessanter finde ich den Botensnotling und ich würde gerne wissen was der Buff bringt 

Der rest ist nur schönheitszeug und bringt dem Käufer nicht wirklich einen Vorteil.

Witziger finde ich es ist die Situation wie in Wow wo das Himmelsmount eingeführt wurde 
nen paar nehmen es hin
 nen paar schreien ich kündige 
wieder nen paar freuen sich

gegenfrage warum sollte der eigene Hersteller nicht stolz auf sein Produkt sein ?

egal die üblichen Verdächtigen werden unser sicher gliech wiederlegen wie enorm sich diese Schönheitsteile sich auf das Spiel auswirken


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (4. November 2010)

Jap dat mit den Mounts und co, muss jeder selbst sehen. Es war aber zu 100% Klar dat es so kommen wird. Auch das mit dem Charaktertransfer, dat er mit Geld eingeführt wird. Ist doch so wat von Klar gewesen.

Aber mal ehrlich. Eins ist viel interessanter. Bei der Real ID stellt sich Mythic/EA so hin ... nein machen wir nicht. Ja logo ... Nach der riesen Kritik wo Blizzard damit rausrückte, würde keiner sagen machen wir. Ist doch vollklar. Aber dann mit Item Shop? JA das machen wir. Hey bezahlt ruhig für gewisse Dinge.

Ich meine es ist nichts dabei, was ich überausstark finde oder unbalanced. Mein gut wer kauft sich bitte ein 25% Speed Mount? Bescheuerter kann man es ja garnicht machen. Was soll das für ein Spaß sein.
Daher solange es Items sind, die nur schön aussehen ist es doch vollständig ok. Wer Geld dafür ausgibt, wird schon seinen Grund dafür haben. Aber es zeigt eher, dass EA mehr Geld raus ziehen will und das ihn dabei alles andere egal ist. Denn das ist nur ein Teil vom ganzen. Denkmal da wird noch mehr kommen.


----------



## Lari (4. November 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Witziger finde ich es ist die Situation wie in Wow wo das Himmelsmount eingeführt wurde
> nen paar nehmen es hin
> nen paar schreien ich kündige
> wieder nen paar freuen sich



Warte...
Antwort 1: Er kündigt.
Antwort 2: Nimmt es hin.

Fehlt doch nur noch jemand, der sich freut...

Wer das Level kaufen nicht kritisch sieht, egal zu welchem Preis, den kann ich absolut nicht verstehen. Mounts ok, Trophäen völlig in Ordnung, aber Dinge wie Level und/oder Begleiter, die einem Verbesserungen bringen sind in einem Abo-Spiel für mich persönlich ein No-Go.

Stell dir vor in WoW würde man gegen bares Geld Level 80 Charaktere bekommen, die Community würde so dermaßen auf die Barrikaden gehen. Ich glaube die RealID Geschichte wäre da eine Lachnummer gegen.


----------



## Boccanegra (4. November 2010)

In dem Zusammenhang vielleicht interessant: EA paktiert mit Facebook bei Social Games

Ein Zitat daraus: "[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Der Games-Experte geht davon aus, dass derartige Micro-Payment-Geschäftsmodelle in Zukunft noch deutlich an Bedeutung gewinnen werden."[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]WAR wird schon deswegen nicht f2p weil mit der Kombination  [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Micro-Payment für bestimmte Güter und Abo mehr Geld zu machen ist, und weil die Masse der Spieler es wohl akzeptiert, sofern die Güter behutsam, also nach und nach, ins Spiel gebracht werden. Kaum jemand hört auf, weil es ein Reittier zu kaufen gibt oder auch einen Botensnotling. Also schluckt man das. Dann kommt wieder ein Item ins Spiel, und nur wegen eines Items will man auch nicht aufhören. Und dann kommt wieder ein Item, und nur wegen eines Items ... usf.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Wenn EA es geschickt anstellt, verdienen sie damit nochmal recht nett ohne die Masse der Spieler zu vergraulen. In diese Richtung gehen allerdings auch die anderen Spieleschmieden, die einen mehr, die anderen minder. Ich finde diese Entwicklung zwar schlecht, aber letztlich sind es die Spieler selbst, die das möglich machen. [/font]


----------



## Quentaros (4. November 2010)

Hmm, Itemshop ja Gut und Schön (heisst nicht das alles davon Gut und Schön ist ).
Ich weiss jetzt nur nicht wie dass bei WAR ist. Fallen dann für euch dann Monats-Gebühren dann weg oder wie? Oder zählt sowas noch nicht als F2P?


----------



## Makalvian (4. November 2010)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Hmm, Itemshop ja Gut und Schön (heisst nicht das alles davon Gut und Schön ist ).
> Ich weiss jetzt nur nicht wie dass bei WAR ist. Fallen dann für euch dann Monats-Gebühren dann weg oder wie? Oder zählt sowas noch nicht als F2P?



Ne ist eigentlich das gleiche System wie im Wow Item shop, also normales Abo + Zeug was man sich im Item shop kaufen kann


----------



## OldboyX (4. November 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Ne ist eigentlich das gleiche System wie im Wow Item shop, also normales Abo + Zeug was man sich im Item shop kaufen kann



Mit einem gravierenden Unterschied, wenn denn diese Informationen hier richtig sind:

In WoW kann man sich keine Levelaufstiege im Itemshop kaufen, aber da wäre noch zu klären, ob man sich dann eine solche Rolle gleich mehrmals kaufen kann, ob diese die aktuell ingame "questbare" Levelup Rolle ersetzt oder ergänzt usw.

Kann man sich am Ende für 39*9.99$ einfach Rang 40 direkt kaufen, würde ich das äußerst blöd finden und hätte dann wohl eine Gamecard abzugeben. Kosmetische Sachen ja, aber Spiele in denen man für Geld relevante Vorteile erkaufen kann sind mir persönlich sehr unsympathisch (aber das kann ja auch jeder halten wie er will).


----------



## Aske333 (4. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Stell dir vor in WoW würde man gegen bares Geld Level 80 Charaktere bekommen, die Community würde so dermaßen auf die Barrikaden gehen. Ich glaube die RealID Geschichte wäre da eine Lachnummer gegen.



Ich nicht, ich würde mir ein paar kaufen :-).


----------



## Kranak90 (4. November 2010)

Der Botensnotling bringt einen 3% Speed Buff. man kann den Snotling nicht rufen wenn man RvR geflaggt ist. Ruft man ihn jedoch z.B in einem Warcamp und rennt mit ihm ins RvR Gebiet, verschwindet der Snotling, aber der Buff bleibt erhalten bis man stirbt.

Und an alle die sich wegen den Kaufbaren Mounts aufregen: Man kann die normalen Mounts auch immernoch im Spiel für 20g kaufen. es besteht also überhaupt kein Zwang sich die Mounts aus dem Shop zu kaufen und überhaupt, was will man unter lvl 20 mit Mounts?
Bei der Lvl Rolle besteht auch kein Grund rumzuheulen. Es ist nur ein zuätzlicher Kriegspakt zu dem, den man sich auf normalen wege im Spiel holen kann. Wenns jetzt ne Rolle für den RR wäre, wärs was anderes. Wen juckt's wenn man sich ne Rolle fürs normale level holt? Richtig. Niemanden.

Das der Servertransfer Geld kostet ist ja klar und auch verständlich. Aber solange man auf seinem Server zufrieden ist braucht man sich den auch nicht kaufen.

Als nächstes wird noch rumgeheult das man für das RR 81-100 Pack auch noch geld ausgeben muss..


----------



## C0ntra (4. November 2010)

Manchmal glaub ich echt, einige rauchen zu viel komisches Zeug.
Sich nicht informieren und dann schreien "ich kündige!!"...

In dem Shop gibt es keine Dinge, die einen Ingame Vorteile bringen, die man nicht schon so bekommen könnte, lediglich eher (das 60% Mount z.B.)

Das Erweiterte Training ist (laut Informationen die schon etwas älter sind) einmalig einsetztbar und pro Acc nur einmal zu kaufen. Was für einen Vorteil bringt es aber? Das man für je ~10$ sich ein Level kauft und sich so auf Rang 40 hoch kauft? Wer macht das bitte? 
Davon abgesehen, das der RR nicht mit steigt und von 1-40 geht es verdammt schnell, selbst wenn wenig los ist dank den Mobs im RvR Gebiet.

Von den aktuell im Shop erhältlichen Dingen macht keines den Char stärker. Das einzige notwendige für Chars mit RR80 wird die RR-Erweiterung sein aber auch lediglich dafür um die neuen Items zu tragen und um mehr Rufskills zu kaufen. Dieses eine Pack kostet aber nicht die Welt.

Egal welches Forum nur Gejammer und Geheule, grundlos wie ich finde.


----------



## Kranak90 (4. November 2010)

NICHTS davon hat genug zu bieten das man es kaufen MUSS oder es sich LOHNT, aber wer es haben will KANN es kaufen.


----------



## Lari (4. November 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Egal welches Forum nur Gejammer und Geheule, grundlos wie ich finde.



Aber die Richtung, die einige Spiele einschlagen ist bedenklich.
Free2Play mit Itemshop oder Pay2Play ohne ITemshop finde ich in Ordnung. Aber Pay2Play + Itemshop geht in die völlig falsche Richtung.

Ich hoffe ja, dass Guild Wars 2 qualitativ so hochwertig ist, dass es neue Maßstäbe im MMORPG Sektor setzt. Free2Play + Mikro-Transaktionen in einem westlichen Spiel. Denn dann kommen die anderen Publisher in Zugzwang und Kunden schröpfen nach dem Pay2Play + Itemshop Prinzip funktioniert nicht mehr.


----------



## Aske333 (4. November 2010)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> NICHTS davon hat genug zu bieten das man es kaufen MUSS oder es sich LOHNT, aber wer es haben will KANN es kaufen.



Ich habe den TE eher so verstanden, daß er um den Trend des Itemshops als Solches besorgt ist, nicht um den Mist den man gerade jetzt kaufen kann. Wenn es sich als profitabel herausstellen sollte, dann wird EA auch andere Sachen und mit Sicherheit auch starke Ausrüstung anbieten.

Ich persönlich finde das sogar eine sehr gute Sache. Als Teil der arbeitenden Gesellschaft ist man in MMORPGs eigentlich immer der Dumme, da man einfach nicht die notwendige Zeit zum Farmen hat um ganz oben dabei zu sein. Und ob ich jetzt 12 Euro pro Monat für die Spielzeit, oder 50 Euro pro Monat (inkl. diverser Verstärkungen) bezahle ist mir eigentlich recht latte .


----------



## Adrieth (4. November 2010)

kann man jetzt eigentlich auf jeden server transen wenn man sich den transfer kauft?oder immernoch auf ausgewählte?


----------



## Pymonte (4. November 2010)

WAR wird nicht F2P und der "Shop" hat rein kosmetische Natur, so wie man sich in WoW & Aion halt auch Mounts, Servertransfers, Chardesignanpassungen, Gimmicks kaufen kann.

Der Snotling bringt einen 3% Laufspeedbonus, der mit keinem anderen Bonus stackt (es zählt immer der höchste). Da viele eh eine Runspeed Taktik, mit 1.4 RA, oder einen Talisman haben, der mehr bringt, ist der "Vorteil" kaum spürbar.

Das T1 Mount birngt 25% Laufgewschwindigkeit bei einer 100% Chance auf Abwurf bei Schaden.

Und @ Lari: Die Rolle kann man einmal kaufen, ingame gibts die auch nochmal. Warum wohl, weil viele, die halt über PvE leveln zu wenig Exp bekommen. Fürs Spiel hat das Level aber kaum eine Auswirkung und Powerleveling geht mit einer Rolle auch nicht. Ist ja kein WoW/HdRo/AoC/Aion, wo das Level wirklich entscheidend ist. Der RR ist wichtiger.


----------



## Pymonte (4. November 2010)

Adrieth schrieb:


> kann man jetzt eigentlich auf jeden server transen wenn man sich den transfer kauft?oder immernoch auf ausgewählte?



alle bis auf überbevölkerte (Bandlands derzeit).


----------



## 666Anubis666 (4. November 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> [font="Veranda, Arial, Geneva, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]
> *Erweitertes Training* – $9.99 USD, alle Charaktere eines Kontos erhalten einen zusätzlichen Kriegspakt, mit dem sie sofort einen Rang aufsteigen können, sofern sie noch nicht den 40. Rang erreicht haben.
> [/font][/font]



Das ist lustig xD


----------



## Membaris (4. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> WAR wird nicht F2P und der "Shop" hat rein kosmetische Natur, so wie man sich in WoW & Aion halt auch Mounts, Servertransfers, Chardesignanpassungen, Gimmicks kaufen kann.
> 
> Der Snotling bringt einen 3% Laufspeedbonus, der mit keinem anderen Bonus stackt (es zählt immer der höchste). Da viele eh eine Runspeed Taktik, mit 1.4 RA, oder einen Talisman haben, der mehr bringt, ist der "Vorteil" kaum spürbar.
> 
> ...



/sign

Das wars. Mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen


----------



## Adrieth (4. November 2010)

also bringt mir die rolle nur 1 lvl? unnötig


----------



## Churchak (4. November 2010)

1 lvl pro charauf deinen acc aber hast recht unnötig.


----------



## Vegart (4. November 2010)

Naja die Frima will Geld verdienen, Logisch oder ? 

Und da es bei WOW auch klappt wieso sollte das in WAR nicht klappen ?

Sind ja keine Items die irgendwelche Vorteile bringen..

Von daher versteh ich die Aufregung gar nicht von manchen Leuten hier :-)


----------



## OldboyX (4. November 2010)

Ich find halt die Rolle hätten sich die einfach auch sparen können. Das ist genau der Graubereich den ich im Itemshop nicht sehen möchte. Klar, wenn das nur einmalig anwendbar ist, dann bleibt es im Rahmen usw. aber es ist wohl letztlich auch ein Test und wenn am Ende rauskommt, dass diese Rolle gut ankommt bei den Kunden, dann wird auch bei WAR eins zum anderen führen (wie bei so vielen Itemshop Modellen) und vlt kann man dann 5 Rollen kaufen, oder eine Rolle pro Woche und vlt. 1x pro Monat einen Rufrang usw. usw.

Letztlich hat man genau mit dieser einen Kleinigkeit die Hemmschwelle schonmal etwas niedriger gesetzt und auch wenn hier natürlich alle möglichen "ist doch egal" und "halb so wild" Argumente kommen betrachte ich das "Geld für Levelaufstieg"-System sehr skeptisch und selbst wenn man dann alle 40 Level und RR 80 "kaufen" kann, wird es noch genug Leute geben die sagen "muss man ja nicht kaufen" etc. denn die ganzen Leute die Itemshop spiele aktiv spielen und dieses System auch wollen und verteidigen sehen das genau so. Ich finds trotzdem blöd und werde auch in Zukunft von solchen MMOs fernbleiben, egal wie "light" man diese Möglichkeiten einführt.

WoW hat "noch" die Trennung strikt eingehalten und der Shop ist ausschließlich Kosmetik/Technik usw. aber das wird wohl auch noch irgendwann anders kommen und spätestens wenn Erfolge / Itemshop Sachen Spielvorteile bringen ist auch das für mich gestorben.



C0ntra schrieb:


> ...
> 
> In dem Shop gibt es keine Dinge, die einen Ingame Vorteile bringen, die man nicht schon so bekommen könnte, lediglich eher (das 60% Mount z.B.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Makalvian (4. November 2010)

Das weg bleiben aus "solchen" MMos betrifft dann aber nicht deine geistigen Ergüsse in diesem Forum oder ?
Die werden doch hoffentlich weiterhin erhalten bleiben oder ?


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (4. November 2010)

Sers,

Mein Problem sind nicht die aktuellen vorzüge, die sind zum Großteil noch kosmetisch.

Aber die machen das selben wie Activision bei WOW - Die Testen die Schmerzschwelle und wieviele Aufhören. Wenn der Gewinn die Aufhörer wie Mich ausgleicht, wird der Shop bleiben je nach Höhe des Gewinns und der geringen Hemmschwelle der User "ist ja nicht so teuer, kann man ja mal machen, jeder muss Gewinn machen" den Shop ausbauen.

Früher oder später werden auch Spielbeeinflussbare Sachen kommen, erst Kleinigkeiten, dann mehr.

Das macht leider jedes Gewinnorientierte Unternehmen irgendwann wenn die User es mitmachen. 

Daher begehren hier meine Wenigkeit und andere auf - WEHRET DEN ANFÄNGEN - wenn mans jetzt hinnimmt, und es kommt schlimmer kämen von denen die sich jetzt über die Kündiger lustig machen "wieso habt ihr nicht bei der Shop EInführung protestiert, war doch klar das es so kommt".




LG

Martin




PS: Ich häng hier noch offiziell rum, weil der Acc noch 3 Wochen aktiv ist  Falls das jemand flamen will - Ausserdem da ich fast seit release spiele, interessiert es mich auch nach dem Ausscheiden wie sich das Spiel entwickelt


----------



## OldboyX (4. November 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Das weg bleiben aus "solchen" MMos betrifft dann aber nicht deine geistigen Ergüsse in diesem Forum oder ?
> Die werden doch hoffentlich weiterhin erhalten bleiben oder ?



Klar, es wäre eine traurige Welt, in der jeder nur über das sprechen dürfte, was er selber macht und worüber er nur positives zu sagen hat.

Deine Sorge ist also unbegründet, denn solange so herrliche Spitzen wie deine hier im WAR Forum immer daherkommen, sobald man des Argumentierens überdrüssig ist, wird das auch das für mich unterhaltsamste Unterforum auf Buffed bleiben.


----------



## Vegart (4. November 2010)

aber was ich gerade im Store gesehen habe, Das viele Sachen nur 30 Tage gültig sind ? Das wäre ja blöd

Wollt gerne das Herald Pet haben aber ich zahle keine 7,99€ für nur 30 Tage !!


----------



## Adrieth (4. November 2010)

es bleibt für jeden char 30 tage im briefkasten!

lesen bildet...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (4. November 2010)

Ja aber am Endei st es halt eben typisch Firma. Das mit der Real ID war Werbung und sich hinstellen wir sind net wie die von Blizzard und wenn man sieht wir machen Geld, zack macht man mit. Dat war von anfang an eigentlich klar.
Nur sind eben auch Sachen dabei, die bissel fraglich sind.
Gut das Level Up, ja aber bringt auch net den Vorteil. 1 gibt es als PQ mit folge Quest, also bis 39 quälen hu. Der einzige Vorteil ist halt, von 38 auf 39 die XP werden einem für 10 dollar vertickt. Naja am Ende muss es jeder selbst sehen und wenn man sich halt unbedingt 38 Level kaufen muss ... naja soll man doch.

Nein was sehr interessant ist, ist genau dass was Mythic immer und immer wieder macht. Sie führen Items ein, die nicht zu stark sein soll, aber auch nicht zu schwach. Wenn der Stilische Postsnot nur 3% gibt? Wieso gibt der dann 3% dat kann man sich auch Schenken. Daher ist es nur optisch ein Gimick. Aber der Bonus ist eh egal. Daher ist es erstaunlich, dass es einen Bonuss hat. Auch das Mount 25%? Bitte was den das? Also entweder es hat ein nutzen und zwar richtig oder gar keinen und nur schöne Optik. Aber so ein Mix, aus verzweifelten kleinem nutzen und gar keinen naja.

Daher ist klar das sie es machen und es ist auch nicht wirklich schlimm und es war auch klar, dass Servertransfer Geld kostet und man denk ich dann auch die Freienwechsel einstellen wird. Meine werden ja genug nutzen um von Badlands weg zu kommen und andere um hin zu gehen. 
Doch denk ich auch der das Charakter Anpassen mit aussehen, also dieses nachbessern wird entweder Geld kosten oder en Freischaltung sein. Was schade wäre, aber abwarten.

Aber am Ende ist es wie bei WOW mit dem Itemshop. Viele regen sich auf 20 Euro für so ein Mount, wie kann man nur. Das sind nur Pixel usw. Aber gezockt wird dennoch, weils ja kein Vorteil ist und am Ende haben es eh die meisten Verrückten und damit ist es net wirklich ne Leistung. Weswegen es am Ende kein anreiz ist. Titel oder Reittiere für besondere Leistungen, aus besonderen Instnazen oder über besonderen Loot ist ja was cooles. Aber für Geld, naja feintuning des Chars eben. Weswegen das ja ok ist.
Nur hofft man, dass sie das Geld auch wieder zurück in WAR stecken und nicht am Ende nur die Verluste ausbügeln, bis es nicht mehr tragbar ist und das Rest in Star Wars Klopfen. Hofft man mal nicht =)


----------



## Doenerman (4. November 2010)

Ich befürchte es geht in die Richtung "Herr der Ringe Online" Free to Play.

Kannst ein nacktes Paket spielen, aber um zusätzliche Items oder Quests usw freizuschalten
muß man reale Kohle zahlen.

Ist wohl zur Zeit ein Trend wenn es mit den Abozahlen in Keller geht.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (4. November 2010)

Nein sie bleiben beim Abo Angebot und lassen sich gewisse Dinge zusätzlich bezahlen. Die Frage ist nur, ob die Pferde wirklich so aussehen wie auf ihrer Seite -.-


----------



## C0ntra (4. November 2010)

Das 25% Mount ist für Leute im T1 gedacht, damit man sich da schneller fortbewegen kann, so schwer sollte es nicht sein, das zu erkennen. 

Alle Inhalten bekommt man, solange man das Abo bezahlt.

Ab RR80 muss man ein vergleichsweise günstiges Paket zahlen, um den Char weiter zu verbessern oder man bleibt eben auf RR80, was halt relative Nachteile hat.
Alle Items im Shop sind Dinge, die man so schon in ähnlicher Form Ingame bekommt, ergo nur den Zeitvorteil hat oder kosmetische Dinge, die keine Vorteile bringen.
Es wurde schon vor einiger Zeit klargestellt, das es unter keinen Umständen Items gibt, die deutliche spielerische Vorteile bringen, 3% mehr Speed sind kein solcher Vorteil.

Ich kann da keine (als negativ auslegbare) Parallelen zu HdRO sehen oder so gängigen F2P Games.


----------



## Doenerman (4. November 2010)

Der Snotling ist ist eher für Liebhaber und soll +3% Laufgeschwindigkeit in PvE geben. 

Aber ohne Gewehr


----------



## C0ntra (4. November 2010)

Der Bonus gilt auch im RvR, bloß verschwindet der Snotling.


----------



## warxxx (4. November 2010)

na ja 9 Euro für "einen"! Levelaufstieg das ist doch kein Grund zum Aufregen! Das zahlt kein Mensch....da waren die Ebay Zieh Service Angebote von 1-40 billiger!

Also nun mal luft nen bissel raus lassen!


----------



## Pymonte (4. November 2010)

In den letzten Monaten denke ich mir immer mehr, das die westliche Welt immer dümmer wird, je mehr Fortschritt es gibt... Aber dann fällt mir auf, dass dem nicht so ist. Sie wird nur immer dreister und ist moralisch verbogen.

-- steht bei uns vor dem Fachgruppe Raum, ka wers dahin geschmiert hat. Aber es ist wahr, so wahr...

Kriegt euch ein Leute. Keiner zwingt euch zum kauf, keiner wird sterben bei Nichtkauf.


----------



## OldboyX (4. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> In den letzten Monaten denke ich mir immer mehr, das die westliche Welt immer dümmer wird, je mehr Fortschritt es gibt... Aber dann fällt mir auf, dass dem nicht so ist. Sie wird nur immer dreister und ist moralisch verbogen.
> 
> -- steht bei uns vor dem Fachgruppe Raum, ka wers dahin geschmiert hat. Aber es ist wahr, so wahr...
> 
> Kriegt euch ein Leute. Keiner zwingt euch zum kauf, keiner wird sterben bei Nichtkauf.



Den "hingeschmierten" Satz würde ich komplett anders verstehen, denn genau die moralische "Verbiegung" ist es, nach der man heutzutage absolut alles der Gewinnmaximierung unterordnet und jegliche Bedenken oder "Wehret den Anfängen" oder Kritik einfach ständig mit "Keiner zwingt euch" wegwischt.


----------



## Wolfner (4. November 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwie keinen Thread diesbezüglich gefunden, hoffe es gibt das Thema nicht schon. Gerade im Herald gelesen:
> 
> [font="Veranda, Arial, Geneva, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning präsentiert stolz einen neuen Service für unsere Spieler: Kontofreischaltungen! Diese Dienste sind ab sofort im EA-Store erhältlich und beinhalten die folgenden aufregenden Neuerungen zu einem besonderen Einführungspreis:[/font][/font][font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]
> *Servertransfer* – $19.99 USD, hiermit erhaltet ihr einen Code, den Ihr einlösen könnt, um einen einzelnen Charakter auf einen anderen Server verschieben zu lassen.
> ...





Das wird den Abo-Zahlen sicher gut tun!


......





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Wenn die für solchen Käse, wie Pets, Reittier oder Level (?!) schon 10$ kassieren, wieviel nehmen die eigentlich für diese 3 RvR-Packs?

Ernsthaft, nachdem ich die Skaven gesehen habe, hab ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt mal wieder reinzuschauen. Aber wenn ich mir so ansehe, wo die Reise offenbar hingeht...


----------



## Pymonte (4. November 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Den "hingeschmierten" Satz würde ich komplett anders verstehen, denn genau die moralische "Verbiegung" ist es, nach der man heutzutage absolut alles der Gewinnmaximierung unterordnet und jegliche Bedenken oder "Wehret den Anfängen" oder Kritik einfach ständig mit "Keiner zwingt euch" wegwischt.



Ich kann mich ja mal nach dem Autor umhören, dann wissen wir es. Da Mythic aber nicht die erste Firma mit der "Masche" ist und bis jetzt keiner dran gestorben oder daran verarmt ist, sehe ich den Schritt eher als logische Konsequenz, denn als Verdammung der Menschheit 
Solange es kein P2Win Shop wird zusätzlich zum P2P finde ich das nicht problematisch.
Ich finde halt nur die Reaktionen wieder übertrieben und gekünstelt. Aber ich habe heute in der Allianz auch endlich mal eine normale Reaktion gesehen. Das hat mir wieder gezeigt, wie verzerrt das Bild durch solche und das offizielle Forum ist.



> Wenn die für solchen Käse, wie Pets, Reittier oder Level (?!) schon 10$ kassieren, wieviel nehmen die eigentlich für diese 3 RvR-Packs?



Es sind a) nur 2 Packs, denn das Power Pack ist kostenlos.
b) sind die Preise nicht höher oder niedriger als bei der Konkurrenz (hm, doch, sogar niedriger^^)

Ansonsten einfach abwarten und Tee trinken. Skaven, Skavendungeon und RvR Überarbeitung sind kostenlos. Nur RR80+ kosten Geld.


----------



## Wolfner (4. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Es sind a) nur 2 Packs, denn das Power Pack ist kostenlos.
> b) sind die Preise nicht höher oder niedriger als bei der Konkurrenz (hm, doch, sogar niedriger^^)



Obwohl mir jetzt auf die schnelle kein größeres P2P Spiel einfällt, welches äquivalente Packs anbieten würde: Haben wir für die Preise auch ne bestätigte Quelle?


----------



## Pymonte (4. November 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Obwohl mir jetzt auf die schnelle kein größeres P2P Spiel einfällt, welches äquivalente Packs anbieten würde: Haben wir für die Preise auch ne bestätigte Quelle?



WoW, Aion? Einfach mal nachschauen. Chartransfer ist in WoW teurer. Das tolle Flugmount kostet sogar 20€...


----------



## Wolfner (4. November 2010)

Jaja, das stimmt schon, aber für mich ist das Zeug von anderen MMOGs eher ein Äquivalent zu dem was wir hier nun angeboten kriegen. Item-Shop-Waren und Zusatzdienste halt, die auch keine weitere Auswirkung auf das Gameplay haben (wobei ich da mit Aion nicht so vertraut bin).
Zugegebenermaßen sind die Grenzen da schon etwas verschwommen. Da müsste man die Packs dann wieder nur als Teil des Itemshops ansehen und weniger als Spielerweiterung usw. usw.

Gefällt mir alles irgendwie nicht so recht.

Aber ungeachtet meiner bescheidenen Meinung: Gibts irgendwo ne Quelle zu den Preisen, bzw. wer hat bestätigt, dass die fix weniger kosten?


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (4. November 2010)

Was ist verzert? Was für künstliche Reaktion.
Ich meine ich find erstaunlich das bei sowas sofort ein anderes MMo gezückt wird, die sind ja teurer usw. Bei anderen Dingen, geht nicht anderes Spiel, anderes Prinzip, andere Firma usw.?

Nein das sie es machen ist klar. EA will Geld. Es ist nur erstaunlich, dass eben bei solchen Themen wie Real ID, sie den Rückzieher machen. Nicht weil sie es falsch finden, weil die Reaktion der Community eineindeutig war und bei den Shops hat keiner was gegen, also sofort einführen.
Daher frag mant sich halt, wenn sie jetzt schon in so einem frühen Stadium ihres Spieles damit anfangen, was sie dann noch alles für Geld verlangen.
Auch STO hat glaub ich von Anfang an so einen Itemshop. Meine ich find es nicht toll, aber verstehe schon die Firmen. Nur fragt man sich genau so, was dass eigentlich soll. Wenn es wirklich die Mounts sind, die dort abgebildet sind, ist es net mal 1 Euro wert so ein Vieh. Dat sieht ja net mal anders aus als der Rest der Mounts. 
Aber es ist eben größenteils nichts wirklich schlimmes bei.
Find halt nur wieder typisch Mythic, dass der Snot ein Bonus haben muss. Wozu, der Snot ist ein Snot. Der brauch ja kein Bonus haben, weil der Bonus eh nicht viel ist.

Find auch immer erstaunlich, dass es Leute gibt die Gesellschaftskritik in ein Forum über ein Spiel tragen? Das ist enorm fehl am Platz. Weils weder was mit dem Thema zu tun hat, noch überhaupt was mit der Kritik an sich. Das ist so, als müsste man so auf Zwang sein Wissen zeigen.

Bei dem EA-Store oben in der Suche Warhammer Eintippen, funzt gut dann sieht man alles zu diesem Thema und die Packs mit europreisen.


----------



## Churchak (5. November 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Jaja, das stimmt schon, aber für mich ist das Zeug von anderen MMOGs eher ein Äquivalent zu dem was wir hier nun angeboten kriegen. Item-Shop-Waren und Zusatzdienste halt, die auch keine weitere Auswirkung auf das Gameplay haben (wobei ich da mit Aion nicht so vertraut bin).
> Zugegebenermaßen sind die Grenzen da schon etwas verschwommen. Da müsste man die Packs dann wieder nur als Teil des Itemshops ansehen und weniger als Spielerweiterung usw. usw.
> 
> Gefällt mir alles irgendwie nicht so recht.
> ...



naja das packet womit der RR angehoben wird muss man als ne art addon betrachten nur ist das material was mythic da zusammen gebaut hat bei weitem nicht ausreichend um es nen vollpreis addon zu nennen und halt 30 öken zu verlangen. nun gibt es in meinen augen 2 möglichkeiten entweder man baut noch mehr zeug zusammmen ,was mit der inzwichen kleinen entwickerschar noch mal gut nen jahr dauern dürfte, oder man verlangt halt nur ~ nen drittel des preises und bietet es als DLC an was schon mal das Presswerk und die Zwichenhändler spart und mal wieder bissel neues ins spiel bringt.
Bzw in LotRo wurde auch vorm FtP schon zB Düsterwald addon nur online angeboten bzw man konnte sich da für $ Acc lagerplatz kaufen. 
Den Trent dahin wird man nicht mehr aufhalten können und die Zeiten wo einen die Spieleschmiede addons schenkte(DaoC) sind auch spätestens seit der aktionär dem entwicker im nacken sitzt,vorbei .... leider.

Wie dir gefällt mir die entwicklung auch nicht so recht.Man wird sich wohl so früher oder später auch bei seinem hobby nen Rechnungsbuch neben den rechner legen müssen um seine kosten im auge zu behalten damit man sich nicht selber ins armenhaus bringt wenn man da zuviele "sonderangebote" konsumiert.


----------



## OldboyX (5. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ja mal nach dem Autor umhören, dann wissen wir es. Da Mythic aber nicht die erste Firma mit der "Masche" ist und bis jetzt keiner dran gestorben oder daran verarmt ist, sehe ich den Schritt eher als logische Konsequenz, denn als Verdammung der Menschheit
> Solange es kein P2Win Shop wird zusätzlich zum P2P finde ich das nicht problematisch.
> Ich finde halt nur die Reaktionen wieder übertrieben und gekünstelt. Aber ich habe heute in der Allianz auch endlich mal eine normale Reaktion gesehen. Das hat mir wieder gezeigt, wie verzerrt das Bild durch solche und das offizielle Forum ist.



Eigentlich habe ich nicht das Gefühl es gäbe gekünstelte oder übertriebene Reaktionen. Es entscheidet schließlich jeder für sich selbst und ich glaube das dürfte den Jungs von Mythic auch klar gewesen sein, dass man ein paar Kunden verliert wenn man dieses System einführt. Bei HDRO ist es doch genau dasselbe, echte "core" RP Spieler die sich anfangs zuhauf in HDRO getummelt haben werden zunehmend aus dem Spiel gedrängt, das in hohem Maße "WoWifiziert" wird (dazu kann ich gern im Detail Entwicklungen nennen). Insgesamt ist das für HDRO aber wohl ein Gewinn, denn man macht aus einem Randspiel mehr und mehr ein Mainstreamprodukt. Jetzt auch mit WoW-ähnlicher Fernsehwerbung (you shall not pay etc.) und da die Rechte für Film und Bücher nun wieder vereint sind wird Warner auch alles daran setzen die Massen an Anhängern (die ja vor allem auch die Filme haben) in das MMO zu locken. Nur wird man dafür etwas mehr Action brauchen, etwas mehr Itemspirale, vlt. etwas mehr Filmmusik, etwas mehr Itemshop usw.

Ich finde Itemshops generell nicht gut, und auch die "kosmetischen" Dinge in WoW finde ich blöd. Die Servertransfers machen die Balance kaputt usw. Entsprechend finde ich es auch "nicht gut" wenn ich mir ansehe was bei WAR nun eingeführt wird (insbesondere die lvl up Rolle - auch wenns nur 1e ist usw.). Mir gefällt einfach das Prinzip, dass man einen bestimmten Betrag für den Zugang bezahlt und ab da die Voraussetzungen für alle "gleich" sind - zumindest die von der Spielumgebung gegebenen (dass jeder Mensch ein anderes RL hat ist mir schon klar, aber ich glaube nicht, dass man hier den Leuten über "nachzahlen" die Möglichkeiten bieten sollte "aufzuschließen").

Die Leute die in den Kommentaren zu den News dann wieder "WAR ist tot" schreien und "F2P ist Müll etc." muss man doch wohl ignorieren. Aber hier im Forum tut nunmal jeder seine Meinung kund. Meist sogar auf ziemlich zivilisierte Art und Weise und ich finde es weiterhin problematisch, die Meinungen anderer als "übertrieben und gekünstelt" darzustellen. Selbst wenn die Leute dann in Wahrheit gar nicht kündigen und sich doch irgendwie mit dem neuen System arrangieren können (es vlt. später sogar mögen), kann man doch nicht allen eine gekünstelte Übertreibung unterstellen. Einige erleben diese Ändernung nunmal so.

PS: Letztlich ist für mich die brennende Frage: Was glaubst du, wird EA machen, wenn die Lvl-up Rolle das meistgekaufte Item in diesem Shop wird? Wie lange wird es dauern, bis EA sich überlegt die Einnahmen davon zu verdoppeln indem man einfach 2 pro Account erlaubt, oder zu verfünffachen indem man 5 pro Account erlaubt? Wie populär müsste erst eine RR-Up Rolle sein, das wäre zu 100% die mit Abstand meistgekaufte Rolle.

Langfristig aber wird genau dieses Auskaufen das Spiel zerstören. Ich wette bei Blizzard läuft das schon lange so, dass Kotick das eigentlich einführen will (weil $$$$$), aber dort noch genug halbwegs intelligente Spieldesigner arbeiten, die genau wissen, dass man mit Einführung von Kauf-Imbaness dann definitiv den Anfang vom Ende einläutet.


----------



## Spendroc (5. November 2010)

[font="Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif"]Zunächst mal finde ich das ziemlich teuer. Vorausgesetzt der War-Tract verbraucht sich nach einmaliger Benutzung, was aber der Fall sein dürfte ("Erweitertes Training – $9.99 USD, alle Charaktere eines Kontos erhalten einen zusätzlichen Kriegspakt, mit dem sie sofort einen Rang aufsteigen können, sofern sie noch nicht den 40. Rang erreicht haben." - Quelle). 7,99€ für einen Levelaufstieg ist selbst auf hohem Level ziemlich viel Geld, wie ich finde.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif"]Man kann lange darüber diskutieren, was man davon halten soll, wenn elementare Spielinhalte wie das Leveln gegen Bares angeboten werden. Schön finde ich es auch nicht, allerdings ist es auch kein Tabu für mich. Für nahezu kein MMO braucht man Skill, zum Leveln schon gar nicht, man loggt sich ein, nimmt eine Quest an, haut Mobs oder sammelt Gegenstände und bekommt Erfahrung. Das kostet nur eins: Zeit. Ich sehe keinen prinzipiellen Unterschied darin, ob jemand Zeit investiert, wenn er genug hat, oder Geld, welches idR auch durch Zeitaufwand erarbeitet wird. Es gibt sicherlich Leute, die kaum Zeit haben und trotzdem den Endcontent sehen wollen. Gerade bei WAR ist das für diese Leute ein Kraftakt bis unmöglich, was bei einem Spiel nicht sein sollte. Anders verhält es sich natürlich bei Vorteilen gegenüber anderen Spielern, z.B. bessere PvP-Rüstung nur gegen echtes Geld.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif"]Problematisch finde ich die Sache nur, weil WAR noch ein Abo-Modell verfolgt. Man bezahlt das Spiel ja bereits und auch nicht unbedingt wenig. Da passt ein Item wie der War-Tract schlicht nicht rein. Schlimmer ist da allerdings das Paket, welches den Rufrang auf 100 erhöht. Das ist definitiv Teil des Spiels und müsste bei den Abogebühren enthalten sein. WAR wird noch F2P werden, aber vorher möchte man wohl noch einiges parallel laufen lassen und so zusätzliches Geld abgreifen.[/font]


----------



## Pymonte (5. November 2010)

"Gerade bei WAR ist das für diese Leute ein Kraftakt bis unmöglich,"

Endcontent (wenn es denn sowas in einem PvP Spiel Bedarf) in Form der Hauptstädte ist für jeden zugänglich, sogar das Endgear.


----------



## Spendroc (5. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> "Gerade bei WAR ist das für diese Leute ein Kraftakt bis unmöglich,"
> 
> Endcontent (wenn es denn sowas in einem PvP Spiel Bedarf) in Form der Hauptstädte ist für jeden zugänglich, sogar das Endgear.



Ich meinte mehr das Erreichen des Endcontent. Eine der größten Probleme, mit denen WAR zu kämpfen hat ist, dass im T1-Gebiet sehr viel los ist, in T2 und T3 aber so gut wie nichts (man könnte meinen der Bereich sei tot) und erst im T4 gibt es wieder ausreichend Spieler. Sicher gibt es auch in den T2- und T3-Gebieten PvE Quests, aber der Kern des Spiels, also Public Quests, Szenarien oder gar Open World Raids, findet mangels Spieler mit entsprechender Levelstufe fast nicht statt. Das war zumindest immer noch der Stand, als ich vor einigen Wochen nach langer Zeit mal wieder meinen Account reaktiviert habe.

Will sagen: gerade in WAR ist das Level ab einem gewissen Grad eine Qual, bis man endlich den Endcontent erreicht. Das meinte ich mit "Kraftakt bis unmöglich". Oder hat sich da inzwischen etwas grundlegend geändert?


----------



## Pymonte (5. November 2010)

Spendroc schrieb:


> Ich meinte mehr das Erreichen des Endcontent. Eine der größten Probleme, mit denen WAR zu kämpfen hat ist, dass im T1-Gebiet sehr viel los ist, in T2 und T3 aber so gut wie nichts (man könnte meinen der Bereich sei tot) und erst im T4 gibt es wieder ausreichend Spieler. Sicher gibt es auch in den T2- und T3-Gebieten PvE Quests, aber der Kern des Spiels, also Public Quests, Szenarien oder gar Open World Raids, findet mangels Spieler mit entsprechender Levelstufe fast nicht statt. Das war zumindest immer noch der Stand, als ich vor einigen Wochen nach langer Zeit mal wieder meinen Account reaktiviert habe.
> 
> Will sagen: gerade in WAR ist das Level ab einem gewissen Grad eine Qual, bis man endlich den Endcontent erreicht. Das meinte ich mit "Kraftakt bis unmöglich". Oder hat sich da inzwischen etwas grundlegend geändert?



ich habe grad 1 char im t2 und einen im t3... und da ist auch immer was im RvR los. Weniger als im T4, aber genug, um allein übers RvR zu leveln


----------



## MacarothSlaydo (5. November 2010)

wahnsinn...
keiner wird gezwungen dort was zu kaufen
die meisten sind eh schon lvl 40 und RR 80, was juckts also??

" hab glei mein abo gekündigt" --> solche spaten, wie stulle mansche leute sind!

und ne trophäe, kann man ja mal anschauen!

aber wie hier einige glei wieder reagieren, da könnt klappt mir des messer in der tasche auf!

lg
Macaroth


----------



## MacarothSlaydo (5. November 2010)

@ pymonte

sry, aber im t2 geht meiner meinung nach gar nüscht :-)
t3 ja, aber t2 kannste voll vergessen, ds einzigste was geht is, dass leere keeps geraidet werden und sobald mal ein gegner aufkreuzt, schnell dem kampf ausweichen und ab zum nächsten leeren keep
und auch schlachtfelder gehen sehr sehr selten auf
aber ab t3 wirds gut

gruß
Macaroth


----------



## Habsi (5. November 2010)

Mount ab lvl 2, nutzbar im SC oder RvR? Das wäre mega FAIL!


----------



## Pymonte (5. November 2010)

Habsi schrieb:


> Mount ab lvl 2, nutzbar im SC oder RvR? Das wäre mega FAIL!



Begründung? 25% Movement sind nicht der Hammer und dafür sticht man überall raus und ist meist 1. target.

@topic:
Zu den beiden RvR Packs:
"Die 2 Packs kosten jeweils 10 oder zusammen 15 US Dollar! Siehe Produzentenbrief für Oktober: http://erd.li/b2IpQR #WAR"
--Erdknuffel

Also kosten die RvR Packs jeweils 10€ oder zusammen 15€ ist also nicht so die Welt. Mehr dazu hier:
http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warherald/NewsArticle.war?id=1386


----------



## Qualbamz (5. November 2010)

Ich versteh nicht warum  solch ein  Wirbel um das ganze gemacht  wird.

- keiner  wird  gezwungen  was zu  kaufen, die  Items geben auch  keinen entscheidenden  Vorteil ( so solls  ja sein), 

- das  lvl  2 Reittier ;   hat eine 100% chanche  das man bei  Schaden abgeworfen  wird,  ausserdem 25% Geschwindigkeit  ist  nicht  viel, also  im RvR   nicht "brauchbar"

- die  lvl up  Rolle; 1 lvl  pro  Char lächerlich, da richten  Power-lvl-service  mehr "Schaden" an

- der Snotling ; wieso  nicht er  ist  witzig und  gibt  RP-Spielern  einige  Möglichkeiten

- Trophähen etc.; warum nicht wenn man den Char  weiter  Individualisieren  möchte

- Servertransfer ; schon lange  wurde  nach  kostenpflichtigem Server-Transfer verlangt, also  jammert  nicht....

- das  RvR-Paket RR100 etc.; wird  billiger  werden als  ein  kostenpflichtiges  Addon, und viele rr80er würden  wohl auch zu einem rr100etc addon  greifen. 
Für viele Spiele , hauptsächlich  Rollenspiele ,  gibts mittlerweile  kostenpflichtige "Micro-Addon-Downloadmöglichkeiten"........

Wer extras möchte  muss was dafür extra bezahlen, ist  doch ne  normale , alltägliche Sache !! 

Es  gibt Leute  die geben halt 7,99 an EA  für  einen Snotling, oder sonst  ein Extra  , andere kaufen  sich dafür Zigaretten, Alkohol  etc. 
Aber beide Arten von Menschen geben Geld  für  etwas "ein extra"  aus.......

Also  "Kontra-sprecher" lasst  einfach die  Finger  vom "Itemshop" und  lasst aber  auch jene die  sich gern  ein "extra" gönnen  ihren Spass......
(langsam  wird das ganze hier   zur  Hexenjagd )


----------



## Daddelprinz (5. November 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwie keinen Thread diesbezüglich gefunden, hoffe es gibt das Thema nicht schon. Gerade im Herald gelesen:
> 
> [font="Veranda, Arial, Geneva, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning präsentiert stolz einen neuen Service für unsere Spieler: Kontofreischaltungen! Diese Dienste sind ab sofort im EA-Store erhältlich und beinhalten die folgenden aufregenden Neuerungen zu einem besonderen Einführungspreis:[/font][/font][font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]
> *Servertransfer* – $19.99 USD, hiermit erhaltet ihr einen Code, den Ihr einlösen könnt, um einen einzelnen Charakter auf einen anderen Server verschieben zu lassen.
> ...





Das soll sie anscheinend vor dem Untergang retten. Stattdessen würde ich mal lieber dafür sorgen, dass das Game z.B. wieder bei Amazon verkauft wird. Die Idioten haben es nicht anders verdient als vor die Hunde zu gehen.

http://ealouse.wordpress.com/2010/10/12/hello-world/


----------



## Pymonte (5. November 2010)

Daddelprinz schrieb:


> Das soll sie anscheinend vor dem Untergang retten. Stattdessen würde ich mal lieber dafür sorgen, dass das Game z.B. wieder bei Amazon verkauft wird. Die Idioten haben es nicht anders verdient als vor die Hunde zu gehen.
> 
> http://ealouse.wordp...12/hello-world/



Wow, hast deine 15min Ruhm echt genossen in dem anderen Thread, was? Ist schon echt erbärmlich, wenn man immer mit dem gleichen Link hausieren gehen und provozieren muss, damit man etwas Aufmerksamkeit bekommt.


----------



## OldboyX (5. November 2010)

Qualbamz schrieb:


> ...
> - das RvR-Paket RR100 etc.; wird billiger werden als ein kostenpflichtiges Addon, und viele rr80er würden wohl auch zu einem rr100etc addon greifen.
> Für viele Spiele , hauptsächlich Rollenspiele , gibts mittlerweile kostenpflichtige "Micro-Addon-Downloadmöglichkeiten"........
> 
> ...



Die Rufrangerhöhung mit einem Vollpreisaddon zu vergleichen finde ich merkwürdig. Von dem was ein Addon wie Mines of Moria für 40 Euro bietet und was die RR Erhöhung für 10 Euro bietet ist der Preis nach wie vor völlig überzogen. Die RR Erhöhung ist nicht ansatzweise ein Zehntel von den ganzen Änderungen die es in einem normalen Vollpreisaddon gibt.

Womit du natürlich Recht hast ist, dass völlig überteuerter Downloadcontent in teilweise extrem schlechter Qualität derzeit absolut in Mode ist. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass man es gut finden muss und sich abzocken lassen muss. Es gibt nämlich immer noch genügend Vollpreisspiele die einen guten Umfang bieten, viel Unterhaltung fürs Geld und eine ansprechende Qualität.


----------



## C0ntra (5. November 2010)

Wie oft denn noch, die Alternative wäre den zusätzlichen Content in eines der RvR Packs zu quetschen (die dann preislich absolut nachvollziehbar wären), wodurch man aber die Hälfte der Spieler schon einmal ausgrenzen tut, aber für RVR braucht man alle Spieler und nicht einen Teil, dem man den kostenpflichtigen Zugang zu einer neuen INI ermöglicht. 
Ihr bekommt Dinge, die eigentlich kostenpflichtig wären gratis und bezahlt dafür für etwas Geld, was im Umfang dem Preis nicht gerecht wird - schon ne komische Welt.


----------



## Wolfner (6. November 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Es gibt nämlich immer noch genügend Vollpreisspiele die einen guten Umfang bieten, viel Unterhaltung fürs Geld und eine ansprechende Qualität.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanchie (6. November 2010)

Ich spiele Herr der Ringe Online und hier ging das Spiel vor paar Tagen free2play + Itemshop. Als ich vor paar Monaten diese Meldung über Hdro gelesen hatte, hat mich das doch erst doch sehr gestört. Erst mit der Zeit hat man sich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden können. Und jetzt ist es da und man hat sich recht schnell dran gewöhnt. Ich bin generell nicht unbedingt ein Freund von Itemshops aber es kommt drauf an, wie diese gestaltet sind. Mir machts mittlerweile sogar Spass dort zu stöbern und gegebenfalls etwas zu kaufen.


----------



## Snek2009 (6. November 2010)

haja und wegen so nem scheiss spiel ich persönlich keine MMO(RPGS) mehr 

und son scheiss kommt jetzt bestimmt bei immer mehr spielen weil die publisher einfach nur noch geldgeile säcke ( könnt ich auch durch n schimpfwort eurer wahl ersetzten ) sind dennens nichmehr um die spieler geht sondern nur um profit


----------



## C0ntra (6. November 2010)

Und wegen solchen scheiß Spielern geht es Spiel kaputt. OOPS!!

Ersten Beitrag gelesen, Meinung gebildet und diese dann kund tun...

...unglücklicherweise läuft das nicht nur auf Buffed so.


----------



## wiligut (7. November 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Und wegen solchen scheiß Spielern geht es Spiel kaputt. OOPS!!
> 
> Ersten Beitrag gelesen, Meinung gebildet und diese dann kund tun...
> 
> ...unglücklicherweise läuft das nicht nur auf Buffed so.



Hör auf hier unbelehrbare Idioten zu beschimpfen und lass dich lieber von mir ingame einseifen


----------



## C0ntra (7. November 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> lass dich lieber von mir ingame einseifen




Würde ich bei dir ja auch gerne mal wieder machen, aber Taro denkt ja immer nur ans pullen und hat dann auch immer nen Heiler in Reichweite, das ist blöd.


----------



## Pente (7. November 2010)

Snek2009 schrieb:


> haja und wegen so nem scheiss spiel ich persönlich keine MMO(RPGS) mehr
> 
> und son scheiss kommt jetzt bestimmt bei immer mehr spielen weil die publisher einfach nur noch geldgeile säcke ( könnt ich auch durch n schimpfwort eurer wahl ersetzten ) sind dennens nichmehr um die spieler geht sondern nur um profit


Du wirst es nicht glauben aber die Leute die an Spielen entwickeln haben auch Familien zu ernähren.   

Man kann wirklich vieles schlecht reden, aber man kann einer Firma doch nicht vorwerfen, dass sie Profit machen möchte und definitiv auch muss. Unabhängig davon ob ich die Änderungen nun gut finde oder nicht, begrüße ich es, dass Warhammer auf diesem Wege neue Einnahmequellen erschließt. Es ist sicher nicht das Spiel geworden das ich mir gewünscht habe, aber das ist noch lange kein Grund, dass ich es anderen nicht gönnen würde, die Spaß am Spiel haben, dieses noch möglichst lange zu spielen.


----------



## Trojaan (8. November 2010)

@Pente

Natürlich und selbstverständlich sind Online - Games dafür gemacht um Geld zu verdienen.
Herzblut und Schweiss bilden idealer Weise das Produkt welches von den Entwicklern in das Game investiert wurden. Nicht nur Ideale stecken dahinter...sonder auch eine natürliche, gehörige Portion Eigennutz.

Je besser mein Produkt...desto umfangreicher ist mein Umsatz. Leider hat Gott da noch einen Riegel vor den Erfolg geschoben. Der Publisher bzw. der Geldgeber einer Softwareschmiede entscheidet wann das Game auf den Markt kommt. Unabhängig von der Meinung der Entwickler bzw. derjenigen die das Vorprodukt in der Beta getestet haben.
Nun ist es ja nicht so, das man nicht weiß wie ein einigermassen funktionierendes MMORPG auszusehen hat. Schon gar nicht wenn man auf eine sehr erfahrene, erkaufte Kundschaft (wie bei WAR) für die Beta zurückgreifen kann.
In Bezug auf WAR haben die Entwickler und die Community die A.... Karte gezogen. EA wollte das schnelle Geld und die Com. hat ein super Spiel (zu Recht) erwartet.
Was ist also schief gelaufen...damit ich meinen Spass ingame bekomme und der Entwickler seine Wurst für seine Familie auf das Brot bekommt?

Ich persönlich ...als Käufer und somit User eines MMORPG sehe das so.

Kein Online - Game funktioniert auf Anhieb einwandfrei und fehlerlos. Dafür habe ich Verständnis und auch eine Menge Geduld. So lange die Kommunikation zwischen Spielbetreiber und mir ( der Community) gesucht wird, bin ich für jede Schandtat zu haben. Immerhin spiele ich ja nicht erst seit gestern!
Nur wenn das überhaupt nichts klappt.....der Betreiber sich Monate lang ausschweigt, zeitgleich ingame ( Spielmechanik/ Serverwirtschaft ) die Axt kreisen läßt, ohne die Com. zu Informieren wohin die Reise geht.
Ja dann....ja selbst dann....bin ich bereit zu verzeihen und ruhigen Mutes zu sein. Wo die Schwachstellen liegen wird ja wie immer diskutiert ( wir wissen woran es liegt und wir arbeiten daran ).

An der Kommunikation wurde ja auch fleissig gearbeitet. 3 Monate nach Release von WAR gab es endlich ein eigenes Forum und somit eine offizielle Plattform um sich ( konstruktiv ) auszutauschen.

So dachte ich.

Stattdessen ging das Drama erst richtig los......( der Rest dürfte bekannt sein ).

Sry, aber so geht das nicht! Niemandem möchte ich den Spass an WAR nehmen. Wer sich mit den Gegebenheiten abfinden kann, dem gönne ich seinen Spass von ganzem Herzen.

Nur...denke ich auch an diejenigen, die hochkannt aus dem Forum von WAR gebannt wurden, obwohl sie sachlich und konstruktiv an der Fehlerfindung mithelfen wollten. Immerhin waren viele von diesen Spielern maßgeblich in der Beta - Phase aktiv an der Spielentwicklung von WAR beteiligt. Mehr noch.....einige wenige waren sogar langjährige, aktive,freiwillige Ingamehelfer für Spielerneulinge und Eventveranstaltungen des GM`s (deutschsprachige Server) und eben jenes Games, welches zu Gunsten Warhammers eingeäschert wurde. Dieses Game hat knapp 6 Jahre erfolgreich funktioniert und war das anerkannt Beste RvR/PvP Game international.
Eben dieser GM aus alten Zeiten, welcher bei WAR zum European Communitymanager aufgestiegen ist (zu Recht) hat mich sehr endtäuscht, weil im Nachhinein die Solidarität zur kritischen Com. im Forum gänzlich gefehlt hat.

Aus diesem Grunde kann ich jeden verstehen, der MMORPG`s mittlerweile sehr Kritisch gegenüber steht oder sie für die Zukunft sogar ablehnt.
Aion und AoC will ich hier gar nicht erwähnen!
Besonders dann, wenn es wirklich wichtigere Dinge am Gameplay zu verbessern gibt, anstatt einen Item - Shop zu veröffentlichen. 
Speziell bei WAR.......da fehlen mir die Worte!

Wenn es um Software geht.....im besonderen von Spielen , auch MMORPG`s genannt....kann ich heute eine gewisse Qualität erwarten.
Mindestens jedoch einen fairen Umgang mit seiner Kundschaft ( die zum Großteil bei WAR ja schon ein festes Abo hatte) in einem freundschaftlichen und verständnisvollem Ton.
Ehrliche Worte mit einer passablen Gegenleistung machen mich glücklich und bringen dem Entwickler/Betreiber die Wurst auf das Brot....oder?
Schlechte Spielqualität gepaart mit frechem Benehmen seitens des Betreibers. Das stinkt nach Abzocke und ist mir keine Scheibe Salami wert

So gesehen kann ich den kritischen Post meines Vorredners sehr gut verstehen.

Apropos Kritik....nichts gegen einen erhoben Zeigefinger um zum Nachdenken anzuregen...aber ist Buffed nicht ein Forum FÜR Onlinespieler?


----------



## C0ntra (8. November 2010)

Trojaan schrieb:


> Besonders dann, wenn es wirklich wichtigere Dinge am Gameplay zu verbessern gibt, anstatt einen Item - Shop zu veröffentlichen.
> Speziell bei WAR.......da fehlen mir die Worte!



Genau das Gameplay verbessern sie doch.


----------



## Pente (8. November 2010)

Trojaan schrieb:


> Der Publisher bzw. der Geldgeber einer Softwareschmiede entscheidet wann das Game auf den Markt kommt. Unabhängig von der Meinung der Entwickler bzw. derjenigen die das Vorprodukt in der Beta getestet haben.


Ein Publisher hat auch nicht unbegrenzt Finanzmittel zur Verfügung. Irgendwann muss ein Spiel auf den Markt um das investierte Geld wieder einzuspielen. Klar schimpfen, gerade bei Warhammer Online, alle aus der Community auf EA. Einen Sündenbock braucht es schließlich immer. Doch der wahre Schuldige ist und bleibt Mythic ganz alleine. Das Spiel das sie den Spielern von Anfang an versprochen hatten war in dem Zeitraum den sie zur Verfügung hatten einfach nicht realisierbar. Statt sich selbst und der Community dies einzugestehen haben sie bis zuletzt an ihren Ideen festgehalten und immer wieder betont, dass sie das Spiel erst releasen werden wenn es fertig und ihrer Meinung nach "perfekt" ist. Man kann ein Release einmal verschieben, ein zweites Mal auch noch, aber irgendwann kommt dann der Zeitpunkt an dem der Spielehersteller fertig sein muss und, dass Mythic nicht fertig war trotz verschobenem Release ist sicher nicht die Schuld von EA. Sie haben sich schlichtweg einfach übernommen und das haben sie bis heute weder sich noch der Community je eingestanden. Klar schimpfen nun die meisten Spieler auf EA, hätte EA keinen Druck gemacht hätte Warhammer "fertig" entwickelt werden könnnen. Grundlegend richtig, aber jeder der wie ich von Beginn an Beta gespielt hat der weiss auch, dass das Spiel noch mindestens 1-2 Jahre Entwicklungszeit gebraucht hätte, wenn nicht mehr. Das EA so lange weder warten kann, noch will ist mehr als verständlich. Denn auch EA ist ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen. Die Meinung der Entwickler und Beta-Tester in allen Ehren, aber Mythic kannte den internen Zeitplan und sie wussten schon sehr sehr früh, dass sie diesen Plan niemals einhalten könnten.



Trojaan schrieb:


> Apropos Kritik....nichts gegen einen erhoben Zeigefinger um zum Nachdenken anzuregen...aber ist Buffed nicht ein Forum FÜR Onlinespieler?


Ich versteh nicht was du damit nun sagen wolltest.


----------



## zarix (8. November 2010)

Was erwartet ihr ? 
Den größten Umsatz hat War mit seinem Release erzielt. 
Nach dem Realease wurde es immer ruhiger mit War . 
Naja damit War noch am leben bleibt , wurde bestimmt der ItemShop eingeführt. 

Naja fürher hieß es WAR IS COMMING ! 

Das beste für euch ist es jetzt an Cata sein geld und seine Zeit zu investieren .

Es ist meine Meinung . Sie gefällt euch bestimmt nicht . 

Oder ihr spielt gar kein Zeit aufwändiges Spiel , dann braucht ihr auch nicht mehr zu meckern . 
Ich als wow  Spieler könnte ueber Wow andauernd meckern. 
Aber ich habe mich dran gewöhnt


----------



## Pymonte (8. November 2010)

Wobei viele Beta Tester das Spiel auch in die falsche Richtung gedrängt haben. Siehe Burgen. Das neue System, das sich wieder mehr auf Sfz konzentriert ist weit besser als der Burgenkampf, der auf Zwang der Beta Tester eingeführt wurde... so super allein schuldig ist Mythic nicht, Schuld haben wie immer alle, die am Entwicklungsprozess teilgenommen haben


----------



## Lari (8. November 2010)

Also bitte, das RvR-Prinzip vor der Einführung der Burgen war absoluter Humbug, ein besseres King of the Hill.
Und natürlich wurden die Burgen auf Druck der Beta-Tester eingeführt, weil sich fast alle beschwert haben. Sinnloses Obelisken einnehmen für nichts und wieder nichts.

Selbstverständlich liegt die Schuld in dem Falle bei Mythic. Wer sich das ausgedacht hat gehört erschlagen.
Was wäre denn passiert, wenn es keine Burgen gegeben hätte? Den Spielern in der Beta hat es nicht gefallen, den Spielern ab Release hätte es genausowenig gefallen.

Der Genickbruch für WAR fand in der Planungsphase statt. Langweiliges Konzept durch undurchdachtes Konzept ersetzt. Das undurchdachte Konzept zu früh released und was seit dem geschehen ist weiß jeder. Den Beta-Testern eine Teilschuld zu geben find ich da schon frech, es haben sich einige den Hintern aufgerissen und super Ideen eingebracht, aber nach der Konzeptänderung war einfach keine Zeit mehr da, und das ist nicht EAs Schuld.


----------



## Pente (8. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Wobei viele Beta Tester das Spiel auch in die falsche Richtung gedrängt haben. Siehe Burgen. Das neue System, das sich wieder mehr auf Sfz konzentriert ist weit besser als der Burgenkampf, der auf Zwang der Beta Tester eingeführt wurde... so super allein schuldig ist Mythic nicht, Schuld haben wie immer alle, die am Entwicklungsprozess teilgenommen haben


Man sieht, dass du nie die Version vor den Burgern gekannt hast. Ich würde mich fragen wieso locker 95% der Beta-Tester über Wochen hinweg die Burgen gefordert haben. Sicher nicht weil das RvR Konzept davor so spannend und unterhaltsam war. Rückblickend muss man fast sagen, dass Mythic leider viel zu wenig auf die Tester gehört hat. In den Beta-Foren waren Konzepte die um ein vielfaches besser waren als das was Mythic geplant und letztendlich dann halbherzig realisiert hat. Trauriger Fakt, denn die Beta-Tester haben freiwillig getestet und sich in vielen Fällen leider wesentlich mehr Gedanken zu dem Gameplay gemacht als die Leute die dafür bezahlt wurden.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (8. November 2010)

Ähm genau das ist ein Problem Pymonte, leider hat Mythic damals teilweise auf die falschen User gesetzt und das zweite. In einer Beta kann man nicht ohne weiteres Spielveränderne Dinge einbauen.
Erstens man brauch ein Konzepz und das Problem, welches? PVP ist nicht einfach zu Planen. Sieht man an sowas wie Eve Online enorm gut. Mythic hat natürlich nicht an allem Schuld. Server Tot reden ist zu 100% Spieler Schuld und auch dieses nicht um etwas kämpfen, ist große Schuld der Spieler. Auf der anderen Seite hat Mythic hat kein guten Plan vorgelegt. Kein Grundkonzept gehabt, was fürs PVP funktioniert, so wie sie es sich vorgestellt haben.
Am Anfang hieß es noch Massenschlachtten. Da war nur ein Freies Feld und glaub die BOs. Mehr nicht. Keine NSC, keine Burgen nichts. Man sollte also rein laufen und sich verhauen. So nach dem Motto. PVE hier und PVP Dort. Ok kein Problem, wenn man aber so Schlau ist, so eine Welt zu bauen. Warum dann ineinander? Wieso nicht getrennt, so dass man Serverlast verlagern kann. Das man PVP Lakezonen hat und PVE Lake Zonen? Wieso beides zusammen legen?
Dann kommen wir zu einem Problem, was entlich abgeschafft wird. Locktimer und Victory Points. Das ganze Sytem wurde von Anfang an kritisiert und nicht ,es ist ja super und hat funktioniert. Klar hat es funktioniert. Es war aber unglogisch ohne Ende. Weil nicht der Kampf belohnt wurde, sondern der Lock selbst und auch nicht wirklich dynmaisch war. Warte mal hier bis Zeit X, dann gibt es den Deflock udn der kam auch erst nach Veröffentlichung und wurde nie wirklich geändert. Das ist aber PVP? Es wäre so als würde man in ein MMO etwas einwerfen, es funzt und man sagt ... ok super ihr habt jetzt euer Gefordertes System. System eingeführt Abgeharkt ... nächstes Problem. Es ist ungerecht, egal wir haben andere Dinge auf der Liste.
Aber wenn ich sowas einführe, muss ich es auch bearbeiten und das wurde selten bis garnicht gemacht.

Aber das Problem ist ja an sich nicht zwingend der Item Shop. Wie gesagt, ich mag es nicht aber verstehe es, so wie viele hier. Ich staune nur, dass Mythic halt dort diese seltsamen Items einführt.
Beispiel das Pferd. Warum net ein Pferd was von Level 2-40 ist. Ein Pferd was eben zwischen Level 2-19 halt nur 25% bringt und 100% Abwurf und ab 20 eben wie ein normales Mount funzt? Warum diese zwei Mounts. Das zwischen 2-19 ist aber an sich recht Sinnfrei, da es ja 100% und nur 25% und wirklich brauch man es nicht. Also hier nicht wirklich mühe gegeben oder ein nutzen erzeugt, sondern halt was eingeführt, was einen nutzen haben soll.
Auch der Postsnot. Ich find ihn cool, gerade als Ork jemand zum Rum schmeißen haben, der sich bei jeder kleinsten GEfahr versteckt. Nur der Ork darf ihn treten, schlagen und beschimpfen, alle anderen werden dafür natürlich vermöbelt. Nur da Boss sollte net Wissen, dat der snot ein Freund ist. Also warum diesem kleinen Kerl ein Bonus geben? Warum net wirklich ein Pet und fertig.
Das mit dem Level, klar ist es nicht wirklich unbalanced meine 1 Rang von 40 mit der PQ ein weiteren. also mit 38 halt 40 ok. Klar jetzt nicht wirklich überwältigend. Aber auch net unbalanced. Es ist halt ok. Auf der anderen Seite aber, ist es halt ein Level was man kauft und kostet sie nicht wirklich arbeit. Das heißt, dieses Item ist im Gegensatz zu allen anderen, nicht wirklich stilisch für den Spieler. Sondern nur eine Geldeinnahme, ich verurteile es nicht. Nur ist es halt auch bissel unpassend, wo man schon monatlich Gebühren für ein Spiel zahlt, dort ein Level für Geld anzubieten. Aber auch hier, net so schlimm.
Trophäen sind was cooles und sowas ist auch stilich für einen Itemshop und Ideal. Warum, weil es genau das ist, wie es sein Soll und wie auch das Standard Mount ist. Es gibt einfach nur Optik und nichts weiter. Es hat auch keine Versteckten Boni, die wieder nützlich sein sollen, aber nicht zu stark. Sondern wirklich rein optischer Natur und genau so sollte alles sein. 

Entweder es ist ein Pet, ein Mount oder ein Kosmetisches Ding, es sollte so bleiben und in keinster Weise eine Regel brechen. Weil es sonst ja unbalanced ist. Fast alle Items brechen keine Regel zu stark, aber ein wenig. Damit ist es nicht unbalanced, aber wirkt unstimmig und unpassend. So als müsste es ein Bonus geben, darf aber nicht zu starks sein. 

Zu guter Letzt der Servertransfer. Also wer gedacht hätte, dass es Kostenlos ist tut mir leid. WOW macht damit viel Geld und es war auch ihr erstes. Klar wird da Mythic nicht sitzen bleiben und zu sehen, wie einige Schmott machen und Badlands hin oder her. Das ist einfach ein Server von dem einige runter wollen und andere hin. Meine wenn es von 5000 Leuten Fiktiv auf Badlands, nur 100 nutzen um ab zu hauen und 100 dazu kommen, ist es Geld für Mythic =) und auch hier, haben sie schon Erfahrung und müssen nicht wirklich ihr System ändern. Es kann nur am Anfang zu sehr vielen Anfragen kommen und eine Art Wartezeit.

Im Großen und Ganzen ist es zu erwarten gewesen. Auch die Packs, dass man groß von 80 zu 100 macht ist schon sehr hart und kann störten, wenn die Items zu stark sind und natürlich bekommen die SPieler 20 weitere Renownpunkte und mit ganz großem Pech auch noch aller 10 Level einenweiteren Mastery Point, obwohl ich dass net wirklich weiß, es aber nicht ausschließe. Doch das man diesem Pack noch einen weiteren starken Bonus gibt, ist an sich schon eine Art locken. Klar wird es nicht Leute schlechter stellen, aber es gibt Leuten die sich das Addon/Pack kaufen enorme Vorteile. Sie leveln schneller Renown und das ist wirklich was, was sehr starks ein kann. Da man eben gerade im Bereich von 40, so schnell wie möglich RR40-60 erarbeiten möchte, damit man die einfachen Items tragen kann. 

Ich verstehe die Firma voll und ganz, aber ich finde es einen falschen Schritt. Natürlich verdienen sie daran Geld und man kann nur Hoffen, dass dieses Geld genutzt wird für WAR und nicht für ein anderes Spiel. Denn fast alles ist für Mythic 0 Kosten, entweder weils schon da ist und war oder weils net wirklich Zeit gekostet hat. Wenn sie dieses Geld aber in Star Wars stecken, ist es am Ende nur eins. So viel Geld aus Warhammer ziehen, wie man nur kann und an sich, nichts für Wahammer übrig haben und das wäre für mich eigentlich der Grund, warum man es nicht machen sollte und nur der. Wenn sie das Geld nicht wirklich für Warhammer nutzen, sondern eben Star Wars Finanzieren.

Daher ich hab nichts gegen den Item Shop, es ist ihr Geld. Die Entwicklung find ich Schade und einige Items unlogisch. Aber es würdem ich viel mehr stören, wenn sie dieses Geld nicht für WAR ausgeben. Sondern WAR als Geld Maschine nutzen, solange es druckt und Fokus auf ihr neues MMO machen und WAR in vielleicht 1 oder 2 Jahren abschaffen, wenn es nichts mehr bringt. Ohne zu sagen, dass es so sein wird. Soll auch kein Totreden von WAR sein. Sondern die Angst, dass WAR jetzt nur noch fürs Geld da ist und man patcht halt bissel Oberflächlich, wie in der Anfangszeit, damit eben paar in der Com ruhe geben, aber Probleme behebt man nicht, sondern kehrt sie unter den Tisch.


----------



## Pymonte (8. November 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Man sieht, dass du nie die Version vor den Burgern gekannt hast. Ich würde mich fragen wieso locker 95% der Beta-Tester über Wochen hinweg die Burgen gefordert haben. Sicher nicht weil das RvR Konzept davor so spannend und unterhaltsam war. Rückblickend muss man fast sagen, dass Mythic leider viel zu wenig auf die Tester gehört hat. In den Beta-Foren waren Konzepte die um ein vielfaches besser waren als das was Mythic geplant und letztendlich dann halbherzig realisiert hat. Trauriger Fakt, denn die Beta-Tester haben freiwillig getestet und sich in vielen Fällen leider wesentlich mehr Gedanken zu dem Gameplay gemacht als die Leute die dafür bezahlt wurden.



Vielleicht, weil man kurz vor knapp nochmal das komplette System überarbeiten muss... da geht dann auch nicht mehr so viel. Hinzu kommt, dass eine Änderung sicherlich drin war. Aber es gab ja den direkt den Druck nach Burgen aus DAoC.
Btw behaupte ich nciht, das Mythic keine Schuld hätte. Aber bei diesem Projekt sind nunmal auch die Spieler beteiligt gewesen. Nun so zu tun, als ob man an der Entwicklung keine Beteiligung hatte und Mythic die alleinschuld trägt ist genauso falsch, wie die Behauptung, dass EA Schuld ist.

Sry, aber so einfach ist es nunmal nicht.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es jetzt eh egal ist, denn das neue Burgensystem ist einfach mal sehr gut und Zeitreisen kann von uns auch keiner.


----------



## ohh (9. November 2010)

also man merkt doch richtig dass die leute nich sind als ein frosch im topf, der auch nicht merkt, dass das wasser immer wärmer und wärmer wird, bis er hinüber ist- genau so ist es, da die leute sich -meine meinung zu recht über itemshops in p2p mmos beschwert haben- jetzt gegenüber dem war itemshop
relativ gelassen sind (betonung auf relativ)
eins muss ich noch loslassen : also ich kann mich argumente, wie der itemshop ist nicht so schlimm da er keine spielrelevanten items enthält nicht anschlißen,
da meiner meinung zu einem mmo und gerade bei einem mmorpg oder bei einem, dass sich immer noch mmorpg nennt nicht nur der reine pve/ pvp teil wichtig ist sondern auch die spielwelt und dazu gehört eindautig ein reittier oder eine andere kosmetische änderung, noch eins stellet euch vor wie die reaktion wäre wenn blizzard bei einführung zu ihrem itemshop gleich gesagt hätte dass man ein level kaufen könnte.
an sich kann ich mich bei einem p2p titel nur mit kosten für servertrans und solchen sachen anfreunden weil die auf das spiel wirklich keinen einfluss haben.


----------



## C0ntra (9. November 2010)

Da bekommt man ja Kopfschmerzen beim Lesen.


----------



## Pente (9. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil man kurz vor knapp nochmal das komplette System überarbeiten muss... da geht dann auch nicht mehr so viel. Hinzu kommt, dass eine Änderung sicherlich drin war. Aber es gab ja den direkt den Druck nach Burgen aus DAoC.
> Btw behaupte ich nciht, das Mythic keine Schuld hätte. Aber bei diesem Projekt sind nunmal auch die Spieler beteiligt gewesen. Nun so zu tun, als ob man an der Entwicklung keine Beteiligung hatte und Mythic die alleinschuld trägt ist genauso falsch, wie die Behauptung, dass EA Schuld ist.
> 
> Sry, aber so einfach ist es nunmal nicht.
> ...


Sorry aber das ist mit Abstand wirklich der größte Blödsinn den ich je gelesen habe. Der Schuldige ist einzig und allein Mythic. Du warst nichtmal Teil der Phasen des geschlossenen Beta-Tests in der die Einführung der Burgen beschlossen wurde. Das Konzept davor war schlichtweg nicht vorhanden. Das was sie den Beta-Testern als "Open RvR" präsentierten war nichts. Es gab nichts zu tun. Es gab schlichtweg nichtmal einen Anreiz um im Tier 1-3 auch nur einmal ins Open RvR Gebiet zu gehen. Wenn es nach den Testern gegangen wäre hätte es auch fast nur PQs im Spiel gegeben in denen beide Fraktionen die gleiche PQ machen und dabei konkurrieren (so wie es bei einigen Zwergen-PQs der Fall ist). Das war nämlich der Ursprüngliche Sinn der PQs, da es jedoch leichter ist PQs zu designen die nur eine der beiden Fraktionen abschließen kann hat man die meisten PQs dann auch genau nach diesem Schema designed.

Das ursprünglich vorhandene Meisterschaftssystem in der Beta wurde auch von Mythic durch dieses lachhafte Mist-System ersetzt. Jeder der das Ursprüngliche System kennt wird mir zustimmen, dass das wirklich innovativ und genial gewesen wäre. Die Beta-Tester haben alle protestiert als Mythic die vereinfachte Version implementiert hat. Ich könnte so viele Beispiele aus der Beta nennen und sie alle zeigen ein und das selbe Bild: Mythic hat aus Zeitgründen aus einem guten Grundgedanken ein, bis heute, verpfuschtes Endprodukt gemacht.


----------



## Pymonte (9. November 2010)

Sicher, ich selbst habe auch nie schuld


----------



## OldboyX (9. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Sicher, ich selbst habe auch nie schuld



Schuld kann man nur dort haben, wo man Entscheidungen trifft. Das tut aber keine Community und kein Betatester wenn es um Spielentwicklung geht. Selbst wenn man eine Umfrage macht und der Entwickler auf deren Basis entscheidet, so ist das immer noch alleinig die Entscheidung des Entwicklers, eben genau so zu verfahren. Kommt am Ende heraus, dass die Community bei demokratischem Mehrheitsentscheid mitunter gar nicht weiß, was sie eigentlich will (mangels Vorstellung wie das sich letztlich wirklich auswirkt oder einer zu kurzfristig angelegten Denkweise), dann ist daran trotzdem der Entwickler schuld.

Der Entwickler muss entscheiden welche Vorschläge er in die Entwicklung mit einbezieht und welche nicht. Er muss entscheiden, ob man der Community nachgibt (was bei weitem nicht immer richtig ist) oder eben nicht. Genau das trennt die Spreu vom Weizen bei der Spieleentwicklung und liegt nunmal im Verantwortungsbereich der Entwickler. Die Community trifft keine Entscheidungen, außer jeder für sich ob er das Spiel spielt oder eben nicht.

Die Schuld liegt bei Mythic, so ist es nunmal. So zu tun als wäre es eine 50% Mythic, 40% die Betatester und 10% EA Schuldaufteilung ist zwar vlt. "nett", aber einfach realitätsfremd.

Insofern kann ich dir nur attestieren, dass du mit Sicherheit keinerlei Schuld an irgendwelchen Spielmechaniken oder Inhalten trägst (an denen du nicht als Entwickler beteiligt warst).


----------



## Pente (9. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Sicher, ich selbst habe auch nie schuld


Sehr gutes Gegenargument! Im Punkto sachliche Diskussion gibt das eine glatte 6, der kleine Pymonte darf sich nun wieder hinsetzen. Danke für's Gespräch.


----------



## Aske333 (9. November 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist mit Abstand wirklich der größte Blödsinn den ich je gelesen habe. Der Schuldige ist einzig und allein Mythic. Du warst nichtmal Teil der Phasen des geschlossenen Beta-Tests in der die Einführung der Burgen beschlossen wurde. Das Konzept davor war schlichtweg nicht vorhanden. Das was sie den Beta-Testern als "Open RvR" präsentierten war nichts. Es gab nichts zu tun. Es gab schlichtweg nichtmal einen Anreiz um im Tier 1-3 auch nur einmal ins Open RvR Gebiet zu gehen. Wenn es nach den Testern gegangen wäre hätte es auch fast nur PQs im Spiel gegeben in denen beide Fraktionen die gleiche PQ machen und dabei konkurrieren (so wie es bei einigen Zwergen-PQs der Fall ist). Das war nämlich der Ursprüngliche Sinn der PQs, da es jedoch leichter ist PQs zu designen die nur eine der beiden Fraktionen abschließen kann hat man die meisten PQs dann auch genau nach diesem Schema designed.
> 
> Das ursprünglich vorhandene Meisterschaftssystem in der Beta wurde auch von Mythic durch dieses lachhafte Mist-System ersetzt. Jeder der das Ursprüngliche System kennt wird mir zustimmen, dass das wirklich innovativ und genial gewesen wäre. Die Beta-Tester haben alle protestiert als Mythic die vereinfachte Version implementiert hat. Ich könnte so viele Beispiele aus der Beta nennen und sie alle zeigen ein und das selbe Bild: Mythic hat aus Zeitgründen aus einem guten Grundgedanken ein, bis heute, verpfuschtes Endprodukt gemacht.



Arbeitest Du in der Spieleherstellerszene? Nein? Das merkt man. Ich arbeite da aber momentan und mir kräuseln sich die Haare, wenn ich so einen Bullshit lese. Wir reden hier von einem Projekt, das dreistellige Millionenbeträge in der Durchführung kostet. Und da glaubst Du dann wirklich, daß man den Beta Testern überlässt, wie ein grundlegendes Prinzip des Spiels auszusehen hat? Und daß es dann so nach dem Motto läuft "Hey, da haben zwanzig Leute gesagt, daß sie Burgen wollen. Komm, wir bauen das schnell ein und releasen es nächste Woche". Das ist aber sowas von naiv.
Alles was sich ein Beta Tester an Features einfallen lassen kann, haben diese Leute schon zehn mal vorher durchdacht.

Und natürlich trägt der Publisher bei sowas eine große Mitschuld. Das Spiel mußte nach der Übernahme von EA released werden, weil es einfach zu teuer war. 
Mythic hat sich mit der Finanzierung übernommen, EA ist eingesprungen und hat das Geldsäckel zugemacht.


----------



## Pente (9. November 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Arbeitest Du in der Spieleherstellerszene? Nein? Das merkt man. Ich arbeite da aber momentan und mir kräuseln sich die Haare, wenn ich so einen Bullshit lese. Wir reden hier von einem Projekt, das dreistellige Millionenbeträge in der Durchführung kostet. Und da glaubst Du dann wirklich, daß man den Beta Testern überlässt, wie ein grundlegendes Prinzip des Spiels auszusehen hat? Und daß es dann so nach dem Motto läuft "Hey, da haben zwanzig Leute gesagt, daß sie Burgen wollen. Komm, wir bauen das schnell ein und releasen es nächste Woche". Das ist aber sowas von naiv.
> 
> Und natürlich trägt der Publisher bei sowas eine große Mitschuld. Das Spiel mußte nach der Übernahme von EA released werden, weil es einfach zu teuer war.


Danke du hast meinen Post gelesen, aber leider nicht verstanden denn damit bestätigst du zu 100% das was ich Pymonte mit den Posts erklären wollte. Und auch wenn du in der Spielebranche arbeitest muss ich dich leider enttäuschen: die Entwicklung von Warhammer Online hat den dreistelligen Millionenbereich nie erreicht. SW:ToR wird derzeit auf 100 Mio Euro Entwicklungskosten geschätzt und ist damit derzeit das teuerste Projekt im MMO Sektor.

Zum Thema Mitschuld des Publishers: ohne EA hätte Mythic Warhammer Online nie releasen können da sie für ein derartiges Projekt leider nicht über ausreichend finanzielle Mittel verfügten. Der Release wurde sogar zweimal verschoben, aber irgendwann ist der Zeitpunkt für jeden Entwickler gekommen an dem er Releasen muss und EA trägt sicher keine Schuld daran, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt das Spiel sicher noch 1-2 Jahre Entwicklung benötigt hätte. Mythic hat sich schlicht und ergreifend mit dem Projekt übernommen. Was mich wieder zur Kernaussage zurück führt: Schuld trägt einzig und allein Mythic.


----------



## Lari (9. November 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Arbeitest Du in der Spieleherstellerszene? Nein? Das merkt man. Ich arbeite da aber momentan und mir kräuseln sich die Haare, wenn ich so einen Bullshit lese. Wir reden hier von einem Projekt, das dreistellige Millionenbeträge in der Durchführung kostet. Und da glaubst Du dann wirklich, daß man den Beta Testern überlässt, wie ein grundlegendes Prinzip des Spiels auszusehen hat? Und daß es dann so nach dem Motto läuft "Hey, da haben zwanzig Leute gesagt, daß sie Burgen wollen. Komm, wir bauen das schnell ein und releasen es nächste Woche". Das ist aber sowas von naiv.
> 
> Und natürlich trägt der Publisher bei sowas eine große Mitschuld. Das Spiel mußte nach der Übernahme von EA released werden, weil es einfach zu teuer war.



Wenn man in der Beta neben dem eigentlichen Bugfixing und Polishing von nahezu allen Betatestern gesagt bekommt, dass das System auf gut deutsch scheisse ist, was bleibt einem da als Entwickler übrig? Selbstverständlich wurden die Burgen auf Druck der Tester eingeführt.
Ist das Problem nun, dass bei der Konzeptentwicklung die Entwickler einfach Mist entwickelt haben oder ist das Problem, dass die potenziellen Käufer fast einstimmig sagen das sie die aktuelle Version nicht spielen werden?

Mythic hat sich selbst einen Zeitrahmen gesteckt, in diesem Zeitrahmen war eine RvR-Konzeptänderung nicht vorgesehen, weil das erste Konzept ihnen "awesome" genug erschien. Nun kommt aber so eine Änderung, weil es sonst eine Totgeburt gewesen wäre. Das haben die Entwickler eingesehen. Infolgedessen hätte man den Release weiter verschieben müssen, um das neue Konzept ausreichend zu testen und einem Polishing zu unterziehen.
Und erst hier kommt EA ins Spiel. Natürlich drängen sie auf ein Release zum angegebenen Termin, sie wollen ja auch endlich Geld reinholen. Und Warhammer wurde sogar einige Male verschoben, aber so einen Konzept-Fehler bügelt man nicht einfach so aus.

Kein Tester ist schuld, EA in geringstem Maße.


----------



## Aske333 (9. November 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Danke du hast meinen Post gelesen, aber leider nicht verstanden denn damit bestätigst du zu 100% das was ich Pymonte mit den Posts erklären wollte. Und auch wenn du in der Spielebranche arbeitest muss ich dich leider enttäuschen: die Entwicklung von Warhammer Online hat den dreistelligen Millionenbereich nie erreicht. SW:ToR wird derzeit auf 100 Mio Euro Entwicklungskosten geschätzt und ist damit derzeit das teuerste Projekt im MMO Sektor.



Die Entwicklungskosten eines jeden aktuellen MMOs haben wahrscheinlich die 100 Millionen Dollar Grenze gesprengt, da Du nicht bis zu release denken mußt, sondern auch noch danach. Solange ein MMO läuft, wird es auch ständig weiterentwickelt. Naja gut, nehmen wir Warhammer jetzt mal raus...da bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob da überhaupt noch was kommen wird.


----------



## Aske333 (9. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Wenn man in der Beta neben dem eigentlichen Bugfixing und Polishing von nahezu allen Betatestern gesagt bekommt, dass das System auf gut deutsch scheisse ist, was bleibt einem da als Entwickler übrig? Selbstverständlich wurden die Burgen auf Druck der Tester eingeführt.
> Ist das Problem nun, dass bei der Konzeptentwicklung die Entwickler einfach Mist entwickelt haben oder ist das Problem, dass die potenziellen Käufer fast einstimmig sagen das sie die aktuelle Version nicht spielen werden?
> 
> Mythic hat sich selbst einen Zeitrahmen gesteckt, in diesem Zeitrahmen war eine RvR-Konzeptänderung nicht vorgesehen, weil das erste Konzept ihnen "awesome" genug erschien. Nun kommt aber so eine Änderung, weil es sonst eine Totgeburt gewesen wäre. Das haben die Entwickler eingesehen. Infolgedessen hätte man den Release weiter verschieben müssen, um das neue Konzept ausreichend zu testen und einem Polishing zu unterziehen.
> ...



Erstmal hat ein "Entwickler" schonmal so gut wie gar nichts am Design beizutragen. Er kann natürlich meckern, auf Probleme hinweisen, etc....trotzdem macht er zu 0% design. Gerade in solch großen Projekten.
Zweitens läuft es bei den großen (wobei EA wahrscheinlich momentan der größte ist) so, daß kleinere Firmen geschluckt werden und dann das Entscheiderteam einfach ausgetauscht wird, Punkt. Ab diesem Punkt dann, gehen die Projekte zu 70% schief.

B2T: Itemshop finde ich immer noch gut. Selbst für Leute die sich dort nichts kaufen kann er etwas bringen. Nämlich das Fortbestehen des Spiels.


----------



## Lari (9. November 2010)

Ich glaube du willst das eigentliche Problem nicht verstehen, oder?
Mythic = Entwickler.
EA zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt = Publisher.

Mythic entwickelt das Spiel, und das Konzept ist Murks. Das merken sie durch den Widerstand der Tester.
Mythic entschliesst sich, auf die Tester zu hören, stellt die Beta für 3 Monate ein, ändert das Konzept und merkt, dass ihr Geld nicht reicht.
Hier springt EA ein, gibt wieder Geld zur "Fertigstellung" des Spiels.
Der erste Termin wird nicht eingehalten, EA verschiebt den Release.
Der zweite Termin wird nicht eingehalten, EA verschiebt abermals den Release.
Auch der 3. Termin wird nicht eingehalten, EA verschiebt abermals den Release.

Und du willst mir erzählen, EA wäre hier der Schuldige? Träum weiter.
Die Tester hätten ihre Meinung für sich behalten sollen, um das alte Konzept nicht zu verwerfen? Ähm, ja, natürlich.

Übrigens: Wir sind arg weit off-Topic.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (9. November 2010)

Das Mit EA bin ich ein großer Fan von.

EA ist für mich eine Geldbude keine Frage. Aber ich bin auch ehrlich.

EA Ich stell mir vor ich bin EA. Setzt mich hin und kommt Mr. Ich erkläre wie geil WAR ist und sagt.
Mythic Ja unser Team ist so weit und wir machen epische Battles das und jenes.
EA Sag ich super geil und ihr habt die Warhammer Lizenz .. .geil. Wir wollen auf den Amy Markt und EU Markt Konkurenz zu WOW, in bereich PVP liefert ihr das?
Mythic Klar wir machen vollen Fokus aufs RVR und nicht aufs small Scale. Sondern richtigen REich gegen Reich. DAoC ist alt aber immernoch bliebt, wenn es ums RVR geht.
EA Top. Also Konkurenz. wie lange braucht ihr? Wie viel wollt ihr?
Mythic so und so viel Millionen und aber sind in ca. so und so viel Jahren fertig.
EA Top nur noch 1 Jahr und dann Beta, nicht schlecht ok deal.

Nach 1 Jahr muss man verlängern, weil man net dabei ist. Die Beta Com ist enorm unzufrieden und enorm zornig auf Mythic. Dann frag ich mich als EA, wsa hat der Erzählt? Die haben die Com net mal ansatzweise auf ihrer Seite und sind nicht in ihrem Zeitplan! Ok sag ich mir ... jetzt haben wir Optionen.
Erstens wir geben diesen Spinnern noch mehr Geld, nur so wie die in ihren Videos reden und sich der Com zeigen, glaub ich nicht dass die sich ändern. DAoC läuft, aber Com arbeiten haben sie nicht gelernt. Gut dann bleibt also die Option vor WOW Addon 2 oder dannach. Hier liegt an sich ihr Fehler, 3 Monate dananch wäre besser gewesen. Das ist aber wirklich der Fehler von EA.
Das Spiel hat EA nicht zu verantworten, die haben aufs Geld zu schauen und da geht es los. Man muss als Firma sich auch seinen Publisher entgegen stellen und sagen können. "Gut ihr habt das Geld, richtig aber wir die Leute und die Erfahrung. Wir brauchen noch die Zeit." zu 100% Gehört EA nicht zu denn, die nein sagen. 100 Mio für STar Wars ... da fält doch net auf das WAR 10 Mio oder 15 kostet. Das stört EA nicht. 

Firmen die andere MMOs haben, freuen sich über Publisher. Nicht weil sie unter Druck stehen, Geld ist die Frage. Gute Server und Zeit kostet einfach Geld. Ne gute Enginee oder Zeit in ne eigenen Kostet Geld und gerade bei dingen wie Grafik Engine sollte man 0 Sparen. Gute KI gehört genau so dazu, wo man nicht mehr sparen sollte und dann halt ein Kampfsystem was so wenig vom Netzabhängig ist wie es geht und genau das ist nicht ansatzweise einfach zu lösen. Doch dafür hat man Geld und brauch es. Die Lore zu haben und nicht zu erschaffen ist Mega geil und spart Geld, kostet zwar was, aber spart und Gamesworkshop spitzt die Ohren bei Geld =) Solange sie daran verdienen, ist ihn doch fast alles egal ^^ Gamesworkshop hat niemals im Leben, Mythic irgendwo einhalt geboten. 

Nein Mythic hat die Schuld zu tragen zum großen Teil. Denn und das sag ich nur ganz ganz leise hier in Buffed. Zock kein WOW mehr, hör aber gern mal WOWNacht. Stevinho ist zwar ein seltsamer Kerl, aber find ihn witzig und ist halt ne Nummer für sich. Aber er hat was ganz einfaches mal gesagt und genau das, sollte man sich mal zu Herzen nehmen.
Er hat ja was neues und alle waren bissel sauer. Mach doch das alte Hörspiel weiter usw. Er hat es aber richtig gesagt.
Er wünscht sich, dass die Com das neue Hörpsielt hört. Er kann sie nicht in keinster Weise zwingen. Genau das ist wichtig zu verstehen für jede Firma und jeden.
Man kann nicht verbieten WAR mit WOW zu vergleichem, Dinge in WAR zu suchen, die in WOW schon sind oder wo anders etc. Das geht nicht. Da kann man machen was man möchte. Man kann nicth verhindern das etwas mit dem anderen Verglichen wird.

Nein viel wichtiger ist, dass man mit dem was man macht, etwas macht was für sich Spricht. Hat WAR etwas, was es einzig Artig macht es wirklich auf den Markt festigt? Ist das PVP so gut in WAR, dass es mit der Zukunft von WOW (die ja auch wieder mehr PVP machen) oder mit der Konkurenz mit halten?
Eve Online hat ein sehr gutes Sandbox, ein sau geilen Markt.
Darkfalle und Mortal, sind Randprodukte und werden es nie groß sein, haben aber eigene Kampfsysteme und Skillsysteme, sowie Sandbox.
WOW ist was Instanzen angeht und der Welt sehr gute Punkte.
HDRO hat einige nette Dinge für RPler und wirklich eine unglaublich schöne Welt.

Also muss sich WAR genau damit messen. Leute vergleichen und niemand kann anfangen zu schimpfen, dass die Com genau das macht. Die Com ist als am Ende schuld, weil sie nicht den Braten akzeptiert, der aufgetischt wird? Ok ich heiße diese Leute in meinen Resturant willkommen. Es hat ihn nicht geschmeckt und war ungenießbar. Ok Zahlen sie erstmal und kommen sie Morgen wieder. So nach dem Motto überlebt keiner.

Klar ist es teilweise affig ein Sandbox oder PVP mit einem anderen PVE zu vergleichen usw. Aber es wird gemacht und genau daran muss man sich Messen lassen.

Sich hinstellen und sagen, es gibt keine anderen MMOs und WOW hat auch so angefangen. Ist ne billige ausrede und zeigt nur, dass man nichts kann und stehen geblieben ist. Klar ist WOW nun einfach der große Vergleich, viele springen davon ab und suchen alternativen und vergleichen. Entweder man stellt sich dem ganzen und hat ein Produkt, was stabil läuft und in einigen Punkten Konkurenz sein kann oder man hat es nicht und fertig.

Aber Mythic hatte alle Karten in der Hand! und hat davon billigstes zu Stande gebracht. Wenn Mythics Glorreicher Epic Battle 30 Millionen gekostet haben soll oder 50 oder weniger. Ist das schwach. Warum. 
1. Sie hatten ne Vollständige Lore mit Göttern, Welt, Städten, Völker und Klassen alles gehabt! Die brauchten nichts davon neu Erfinden, Rüstungen Stils und alles war da. Es musste nur umgesetzt werden. 
2. Sie hatten einen Publisher gefunden, der Geld hat. Geld hallo EA gibt mal 10 Mio aus, stört die nicht fertig. Klar wollen die dafür was sehen, aber die WArhammer Lore hat das Potenzial. Sieht man an Dawn of WAR wirklich gut. Die haben umgesetzt, was passt. Stiliches Feuergefechte und coole Kämpfe.
3. Sie hatten ne Enginee genommen. Ob es ihre beste Wahl war, sollte man in Frage stellen. Aber sie brauchten keine Entwerfen.
4. Sie hatten Klassen und einige Dinge aus DAoC übernommen, also auch nichts neu entwerfen.
Wenn man sich mal überlegt, was sie dann eigentlich auf die Beine gestellt haben. Frage ich mich wie Teuer ihre Pizzen und der Kaffee war, dass die ohne Problem 2 Stellige Millionen verfeuern. Dachte immer Bänker können das gut und Offen sind auch ne Tolle Methode Geld zu verbrennen. Aber so ...
Wo bitte haben sie ihr Geld reingesteckt? Da haben ja Firmen mehr auf die Beine gebracht, die F2P entwerfen oder gar sowas wie Darkfall Online. Auch wenn das nicht so gut läuft und seine Fans hat, was denk ich den reicht. Die haben denk ich keine 20 Millionen oder 30 dafür ins Feuer geworfen. Haben aber an sich ein Spiel geschaffen, was kein so richtigen Vergleich, außer vielleicht mit Traditionelen Offline RPGs hat. ^^

Da fragt man sich was Mythic da eigentlich gemacht hat und sie hatten alles. Erfahrung mit MMOs, Geld, ne Lore, ne Enginee usw. Davon haben sie 0 genutzt. Weswegen EA Verständlich sauer ist. Jemand der solche Startchancen hat und dazu die nötige Erfahrung kann doch nicht sowas basteln, was dann sogar in Zahlen unter Wirtschaftlich fällt. Das man mit ItemShop und Entlassungen noch was raus holen muss


----------



## Sorzzara (9. November 2010)

Obgleich mein Vorposter arge Schwierigkeiten mit Rethorik (und stellenweise Satzbau) hat, ist das was er schreibt einfach !SO SEHR WAHR! dass man dem nichts hinzuzufügen braucht. Desgleichen stimme ich mit Lari überein (was selten genug vorkommt)

Ach und BTT: Itemshoplvlkaufen IST schlimm. Wer garantiert dass die RvR Ränge nicht das nächste sind? Mythic weiss dass ihr Spiel tot ist, und jetzt suchen sie noch nach den letzten paar cents die man aus einer immer kleiner werdenden Comm rausquetschen kann. Mark my Words...RvR Rang kaufen kommt.


----------



## Talmir (9. November 2010)

oh mann was wollt ihr aff... eigentlich wirklich?

der itemshop ist doch ganz ok. wer will holt sich was von dort und wer nicht will eben nicht.

die ganzen WAR ist doch tot bekunder sollen doch bitte in ihr wow forum zurück gehen und dort ihre dümmlichen kommentare von sich geben, denn sie nerven.

WAR ist für pvp liebhaber ein verdammt gutes spiel und nur weil DIE MEISTEN DAS SYSTEM NICHT KAPIEREN und daher keinen erfolg im spiel haben posaunen sie überall, dass WAR scheisse ist.

was wollt ihr ganzen mauler eigentlich immer? könnt ihr nicht die leute die mit WAR glücklich sind in ruhe lassen?

ich lese hier nur die ganze zeit wie schlecht und wie furchtbar WAR sein soll. 

das komische dabei ist aber, dass auf Drakenwald zb. täglich zur primetime verdammt viel los ist mit viel rvr im t4.

wieso hat WAR dann überhaupt noch so viele server? ( und es sind nich grade wenig. ich rechne auch die ami server dazu )

wenn buffed die farbe ins rote wechseln würde je mehr bullshit hier manche leute von sich geben mit ihren achso neunmalklugen aussagen, könnte ja man fast glauben der eigene bildschirm ist hinüber da nur mehr ein durchgehendes rot leuchtet.

informiert euch wenigstens mal genauer über den itemshop bevor ihr euch als dämliche propheten entlarvt. wer wird wirklich die lvl up rolle kaufen im item shop? wohl kaum wer, da kaum wer lust hat für :

EIN LVL 1 LVL 7€ auszugeben !!!!!!


und noch eine bitte an alle die glauben und meinen WAR is so viel schlecht und wird bald abgeschaltet:

wenn ihr unbedingt online spielen müsst dann nehmt doch Die Siedler online. da seid ihr sicher gut aufgehoben.


mann ich könnt mich aufregen bei so viel schwachsinn den hier manche posten . . .


----------



## Kranak90 (9. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Mark my Words...RvR Rang kaufen kommt.



...nicht!


----------



## Pymonte (9. November 2010)

@Sorzzara

Ja, weils die Levelup ROlle schon seit einem jahr kostenlos ingame gibt, aber keine RR Rolle.

Aber gerne. Sagen wir ein halbes Jahr? Sollte ja reichen. Schlag ein wenn du Wetten willst.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (9. November 2010)

Ähm es gibt keine Rolle, aber es gibt für Geld schneller Renown und Erhöhung des Limit. Die Frage ist alt wie schnell man mehr RR bekommt, aber denke es wird sichdeutlich bemerkbar machen. Also keine 20% oder 10%. Also klar wirds keine RR Rolle geben und dat mit der Rolle Ingame ist eh klar , die gibt es ja dazu also zwei LEvel für lau. Nur seh ich das mit der Rolle auch net so dramatisch, ist zwar affig ohne Ende. Das man für Geld level verkauft, auch wenn es nur eins ist. Aber naja muss jeder selbst Wissen =). 
Nur für paar Eure für das Pack da, gibt es mehr RR und das ist schon sehr stark und ist effektiv Item Shop mehr nicht.
Auch find ich das es in diesem Stadium eingebaut wird, eher seltsam. Meine die haben noch net viel Ingame was man so als Gimick erreichen kann und sich organisieren kann oder was es zusätzlich gibt. Also Bonus Reittiere, viele Trophäen usw. Man hat zwar bissel was, aber nicht wirklich riesige Mengen. So das man aufeinmal so ein Zeug über einen Item Shop anbieten, kann schon ein Signal sein. Das man alles was kommende Kosmetik ist für Geld vertickt und das wäre auch Schade. Da zwar dieses Rüstungsanpassen, gegen ihr altes Grundkonzept verstößt, aber wirklich eine coole Sache ist. Wäre es Schade, wenn alles zukünftige dann Geld kostet. Was eben sowas ist. Weil ich denke immernoch das der Frisur denn es geben wird, durch so ein Pack Freichschaltbar ist. Das glaub ich solange, biss =) es nicht so ^^ ist


----------



## Thoraros (9. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Obgleich mein Vorposter arge Schwierigkeiten mit Rethorik (und stellenweise Satzbau) hat, ist das was er schreibt einfach !SO SEHR WAHR! dass man dem nichts hinzuzufügen braucht. Desgleichen stimme ich mit Lari überein (was selten genug vorkommt)
> 
> Ach und BTT: Itemshoplvlkaufen IST schlimm. Wer garantiert dass die RvR Ränge nicht das nächste sind? Mythic weiss dass ihr Spiel tot ist, und jetzt suchen sie noch nach den letzten paar cents die man aus einer immer kleiner werdenden Comm rausquetschen kann. Mark my Words...RvR Rang kaufen kommt.



Öhm... nein?
Die Community ist seit geraumer Zeit auf einem konstanten Level geblieben, dass vorweg. 
RvR Ränge wird es nicht geben, ganz einfach weil es gegen das Prinzip von WAR verstößt, aber hey du als WoW Spieler müsstest dich ja bestens mit dem Blizz-Store auskennen!
Einmaliges Levelup ist nicht von Belangen denn es bietet keine signifikanten Vorteile, aber Hauptsache meckern, diese Art von Shops ist die Zukunft siehe WoW,Lotro und WAR.


----------



## Pymonte (9. November 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Ähm es gibt keine Rolle, aber es gibt für Geld schneller Renown und Erhöhung des Limit. Die Frage ist alt wie schnell man mehr RR bekommt, aber denke es wird sichdeutlich bemerkbar machen. Also keine 20% oder 10%. Also klar wirds keine RR Rolle geben und dat mit der Rolle Ingame ist eh klar , die gibt es ja dazu also zwei LEvel für lau. Nur seh ich das mit der Rolle auch net so dramatisch, ist zwar affig ohne Ende. Das man für Geld level verkauft, auch wenn es nur eins ist. Aber naja muss jeder selbst Wissen =).
> Nur für paar Eure für das Pack da, gibt es mehr RR und das ist schon sehr stark und ist effektiv Item Shop mehr nicht.
> Auch find ich das es in diesem Stadium eingebaut wird, eher seltsam. Meine die haben noch net viel Ingame was man so als Gimick erreichen kann und sich organisieren kann oder was es zusätzlich gibt. Also Bonus Reittiere, viele Trophäen usw. Man hat zwar bissel was, aber nicht wirklich riesige Mengen. So das man aufeinmal so ein Zeug über einen Item Shop anbieten, kann schon ein Signal sein. Das man alles was kommende Kosmetik ist für Geld vertickt und das wäre auch Schade. Da zwar dieses Rüstungsanpassen, gegen ihr altes Grundkonzept verstößt, aber wirklich eine coole Sache ist. Wäre es Schade, wenn alles zukünftige dann Geld kostet. Was eben sowas ist. Weil ich denke immernoch das der Frisur denn es geben wird, durch so ein Pack Freichschaltbar ist. Das glaub ich solange, biss =) es nicht so ^^ ist



Sry, aber das ist unsinn. Es wird eine RR Erleichterung für 1-80 geben, gleichzeitig aber auch eine Erhöhung von 80-100 (ohne Erleichterung). 
Die Erleichterung ohne Anhebung wäre wirklich ein Vorteil, aber so...


Es gibt über 50 Trophäen, wenn du alle 50 hast bitte. Ich nicht. Ich habe kaum Bonusumhänge. Ok, es gibt keine Vanity Pets Ingame, aber der Trend wird jetzt aus WoW übernommen und viele Leute sind eben bereit dafür zu zahlen.

Wo verstößt das Apperance System gegen das alte Grundkonzept? Der Feind sieht die Änderung nicht und ich sehe immer noch aus wie meine Karriere und nciht wie eine andere. Und nein, das System wird sicherlich kein Geld kosten...

Und ja, der Barbier ist in einem Pack, das ist nun schon wieder länger bekannt. Man bekommt im Personality Pack 4 Marken für den "Friseur" (+ 4 Pets, + Mount, usw), der Barbier macht aber nicht nur ne neue Frisur, sondern man kann auch ein anderes Gesicht wählen und ne andere Hautfarbe. Nur Gender-change geht nicht.


----------



## Thoriumobi (9. November 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Wenn EA es geschickt anstellt, verdienen sie damit nochmal recht nett ohne *die Masse der Spieler* zu vergraulen. [/font]


lol


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (10. November 2010)

Ja aber das mein ich.
Natürlich hab ich net alle Trophäen wozu auch, muss man ja nicht. Aber der Trend geht halt da hin diese ganzen Bonis jetzt für Geld zu machen.

Das System verstößt gegen die Aussage die damals getroffen wurde. Das man sieht welchen Rufrang der jeweilige hat, ohne ihn genau zu betrachten über Inspect. Dagegen verstößt es. Klar ist es super usw. Aber es zeigt, dass Mythic die damaligen Grundkonzepte in keinsterweise mehr weiter verfolgt.

Auch das mit dem Barbier usw. Es ist ein Netter Zusatz und nicht wirklich Mega vom Vorteil etc. Aber es ist doch schade, dass man dafür zahlt.

Aber intresssant ist es, dass es also 0 Problem ist, dass Leute 80 werden davon haben sie 0 Vorteile, da sie ja nun nur 100 werden müssen, was ja wieder länger dauert? Klaro logo. Wenn man also für Geld schneller Rufrang 80 wird, ist dass nicht von Vorteil?
Klar es zerstört nicht Vollständig die Balanced, aber es Entspricht dem System der Rolle. Für Geld schneller aufsteigen und wenn es sehr hoch, wirklich schnell und es ist vom Vorteil. Ein 40/80 hat Vorteile und das sind nicht nur Items, sondern Rufrangfähigkeiten, AP, MAstery Points usw. Aber klar ist es dadurch wieder ok, weil er ja von 80 auf 100 länger brauch? Andere sind nicht mal 80 oder werden es langsamer und es gerecht, weil er dann zum RR100 länger brauch ... bissel unlogisch. 

Gender Change geht eh nicht so oft. Wäre auch net wirkich von Vorteil, weil man dann noch seinen Namen ändern müsste. Aber am Ende bietet so ein System ja nicht nur WAR an. Klar das Gesicht ändern ist nicht überall dabei, aber einige Games bieten es Kostenlos an für Ingame Währung. Ich habe eben Angst, dass alles diese kosmetichen Sachen jetzt für Geld kommen. Vom Reittier, über Pet, über seltene Farben usw. Dinge die zwar nicht balanced zerstören sind, aber am Ende Geld abziehen und für Mythic verdienen, ohne dass sie dafür technisch große Arbeiten müssen. Ein Pet einbauen, ist billiger als Klassen Balanced zu schaffen oder neue SC zu Konzepieren oder das neue RVR zu fixen und anzupassen, weil nicht alles gut funktionieren wird. Das kostet viel Zeit. Ein Pet zu entwerfen nicht wirklich. Einige Dinge, sind auch in Kreativen Pausen entstanden, nur nie Eingebaut wurden etc. Auch ist der Eingriff durch PEts, Mounts etc. nicht so stark, wie wenn man das ganze Taktikt und Masterysystem mal balanced und anpasst oder denn AP Pool gerechter arbeiten lässt.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. November 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Öhm... nein?
> Die Community ist seit geraumer Zeit auf einem konstanten Level geblieben, dass vorweg.
> RvR Ränge wird es nicht geben, ganz einfach weil es gegen das Prinzip von WAR verstößt, aber hey du als WoW Spieler müsstest dich ja bestens mit dem Blizz-Store auskennen!
> Einmaliges Levelup ist nicht von Belangen denn es bietet keine signifikanten Vorteile, aber Hauptsache meckern, diese Art von Shops ist die Zukunft siehe WoW,Lotro und WAR.



Ähm, doppelte Verneinung?

Das "konstante Level" kommt dadurch zustande, dass EA/Mythic zum letzten mal 2009 Abozahlen bekanntgegeben hat...damals wurde die Zahl mit 300.000 beziffert...seitdem tauchen keine Informationen mehr darüber auf...sogar Funcom ist mutiger.

"RvR Ränge wird es nicht geben weil blablub" Dasselbe hätte man vor zwei Monaten noch über lvl, Mounts, Speedbuffs und buffende Begleiter gedacht.


Diese Art von Shops sind ein Geschäftsmodell, das in Europa nicht gewollt wird, siehe WoW, siehe Aion, siehe AoC, siehe SWToR. Gift Shop wie ihn WoW vormacht != Item/LvLshop. KEINES der dort kaufbaren Items bietet irgendwelche Vorteile im Spiel. Wer sich die dort zur Verfügung stehenden Dinge nicht kauft hat keinen technischen Nachteil gegenüber dem der es tut.

Stimmt, ein einmaliges lvl ist kein signifikanter Vorteil...genau wie ne Flasche Cola im Laden klauen kein schweres Verbrechen ist. Aber es ist das Überschreiten einer Grenze, die andere nciht überschreiten.


----------



## C0ntra (10. November 2010)

Das RvR Pack bietet für 80er die Möglichkeit weiter aufzusteigen und für Leute unter 80 schneller aufzuschließen. 
Für erstere ist es nötig, für letztere optional, weil es geht ja auch ohne. 
Im RvR geht es aber nicht darum, das bloß alle Leute im 25er Raid sind ein Addon holen, damit sie in die gleiche neue INI können. Es geht darum, das sich alle Spieler (im T4) in einem ähnlichen Levelrahmen befinden, damit alle Spaß haben. Darum die Möglichkeit mit bis zu 300% mehr Ruf nachzuziehen, ohne sich erst in 6-12 Monaten auf 80 zu spielen, dies ist primär für Spieler interessant, denen WAR Spaß macht, die aber noch niedrig im RR sind und erst kürzlich angefangen haben.
Das hat nichts mit "gerecht" zu tun, es ist eine Option, die aber nicht wahrgenommen werden muss, in Hinblick auf RR80+ würde es sich aber schon lohnen, sich schon vorher das Pack zu holen.
Es geht nur bis 80 in erhöhtem Tempo, um Leuten den Anschluss zu ermöglichen, die NEU sind, Wenigspieler werden nach wie vor langsamer sein.
Es geht ja nicht nur darum, das man sich die Haare Ingame verschönert, es geht darum, das gesamte Aussehen zu ändern, falls man bei der Charerstellung ein unglückliches Händchen hatte, dafür Geld zu verlangen, für etwas, was nicht "normal" ist, ist ok meiner Meinung nach.
Wieso muss man nur Geld verlangen, für Dinge, die "viel Arbeit" kosten? Das sind optionale Luxusgegenstände, die in keiner Weise nötig sind.

Den Rest lasse ich mal weg, man wiederholt sich hier eh bloß.


----------



## C0ntra (10. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> "RvR Ränge wird es nicht geben weil blablub" Dasselbe hätte man vor zwei Monaten noch über lvl, Mounts, Speedbuffs und buffende Begleiter gedacht.
> 
> Diese Art von Shops sind ein Geschäftsmodell, das in Europa nicht gewollt wird, siehe WoW, siehe Aion, siehe AoC, siehe SWToR. Gift Shop wie ihn WoW vormacht != Item/LvLshop. KEINES der dort kaufbaren Items bietet irgendwelche Vorteile im Spiel. Wer sich die dort zur Verfügung stehenden Dinge nicht kauft hat keinen technischen Nachteil gegenüber dem der es tut.



Weil man sich ein Mount kaufen kann, das es mit gleichem Tempo auch Ingame gegen Marken zu kaufen gibt, hat man einen Itemvorteil?

Was meinst du mit Speedbuff?

Hast du eine Ahnung, warum der Snotling bloß 3% Speed hat? Hätte er nichts, würden die Foren mit Fragen überquellen, warum der nichts fürs Geld bietet. Hätte der sagen wir 10%, dann wäre es ein zu starker kaufbarer Eingriff ins Spiel und der wird von jedem verneint. Jeder der aktiv spielt kann 3% mehr Tempo einschätzen und das ist so effektiv ein Placebo...

Nun noch mal zum dem kaufbaren Levelup. Ich weiß nicht ob du noch spielst, aber es sollte irgendwann angekommen sein, dass das Level nicht die Stärke des Chars angibt, dafür gibt es den RR.


----------



## OldboyX (10. November 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Weil man sich ein Mount kaufen kann, das es mit gleichem Tempo auch Ingame gegen Marken zu kaufen gibt, hat man einen Itemvorteil?



Es geht darum, dass die Grenze eben überschritten wurde. Das Eis ist sozusagen gebrochen und wenn ich ein Level anstatt es zu erspielen (dazu gehört auch die INGAME questbare lvl-up Rolle, auf die jeder Zugriff hat der ein Abo bezahlt) eben für 7 Euro kaufe, dann ist das ein Unterschied (auch wenn das hier einige nicht wahr haben wollen). Natürlich kauft man sich genau genommen nur einen Zeitvorteil, aber das ist in vielen Itemshop Spielen so. Du kannst in ROM bspw. absolut alles auch ingame "erfarmen". Im Endeffekt brauchst du dann zwar 300 Jahre und es ist für einen einzelnen Menschen absolut unschaffbar, aber es ist theoretisch möglich. Natürlich ist es in WAR derzeit nicht so, aber die Grenze wurde eben überschritten und das kann man nicht abstreiten.



> Was meinst du mit Speedbuff?
> 
> Hast du eine Ahnung, warum der Snotling bloß 3% Speed hat? Hätte er nichts, würden die Foren mit Fragen überquellen, warum der nichts fürs Geld bietet. Hätte der sagen wir 10%, dann wäre es ein zu starker kaufbarer Eingriff ins Spiel und der wird von jedem verneint. Jeder der aktiv spielt kann 3% mehr Tempo einschätzen und das ist so effektiv ein Placebo...



Nein, denn wenn er keinen Buff hätte, dann wäre es eben genau das, was es eigentlich sein sollte: Reine Zierde die in keinster Weise die Spielmechanik beeinflusst. Auch hier ist der Unterschied zugegebenermaßen minimal, aber das Eis wurde gebrochen.



> Nun noch mal zum dem kaufbaren Levelup. Ich weiß nicht ob du noch spielst, aber es sollte irgendwann angekommen sein, dass das Level nicht die Stärke des Chars angibt, dafür gibt es den RR.



Das ist ganz einfach eine Lüge, denn das gilt erst ab Stufe 40. Darunter ist der Rang des Charakters sehr wohl entscheidend (und wenn hier die üblichen Verdächtigen nun ankommen und mir erzählen wollen, das Spiel beginne erst wirklich ab 40, dann wird es nur noch lächerlich, nachdem über 2 Jahre von "euch" gepredigt wurde, dass WAR von Rang 1 weg los geht, max lvl nicht das Ziel ist usw.) - hierarchisch sogar mehr als der RR. Da könnte ich genausogut argumentieren, dass man in WoW Stufe 80 kaufen sollen könnte, denn die Stärke des Chars gibt sowieso erst das Equipment an. Das ist echt nur ein billiger Versuch um die Augen davor zu verschließen, dass eben mit dem "Level für Geld" die Grenze überschritten wurde, die z.b. Blizzard (bis jetzt zumindest) immer respektiert hat.


PS: Um es nochmal für mich klarzustellen. So wie es derzeit ist, habe ich keinerlei Problem mit WAR und das was man sich "erkaufen" kann ist wirklich minimal (aber es ist nunmal eben jetzt da). Doch gut finde ich es deshalb noch lange nicht, denn gerade weil es so minimal ist, hätte man es auch gleich ganz weglassen können und wirklich nur kosmetische Dinge bringen können. So wie es jetzt ist wird mir persönlich der Eindruck vermittelt, dass man "mal schaut" und wenn die "lvl up Rolle" sich im Shop gut verkauft, man mit 100%iger Sicherheit mehr in diese Richtung erwarten kann und ab da ist die Marschrichtung sowieso vorgegeben.


Edit:

Eine letzte Sache noch: 

Du argumentierst, dass die RR Erhöhung den neuen Spielern den Anschluß erleichtern soll. Das ist auch legitim und WoW macht das ja schon seit BC mit den Levels so. Nur wird das dort für alle abgeändert, nicht nur für diejenigen die das Expansion kaufen und auch genau hier liegt eben wieder der Unterschied. Wieso also gibt es in WAR mit Einführung RR100 (was ja so eine Art Mini-Addon sein soll im Endeffekt) nicht einfach mehr und schneller RR für alle? 

Somit ist auch das RR Pack wieder etwas das einem eben spielmechanische Vorteile bringt, die nicht erst ab RR 80 ziehen (und somit erst "ab dem Expansion") sondern schon viel früher.


----------



## C0ntra (10. November 2010)

Der Rang gibt dir Fähigkeiten, im gewissen Umfang Attribute aber der Rufrang gibt dir zusätzliche Attribute und viel wichtiger, Zugang zu Ausrüstung, die besser als die im PvE ist. Die einzige Ausnahme bilden die PvE Sets, aber dafür eine Gruppe zu finden ist in den unteren Tiers nicht so leicht.
Dass das Spiel erst mit R40 beginnt habe ich in keiner Weise gesagt, dichte nichts hinzu. 

Ob der Char nun R30 oder R32(mit 2 Levelrollen) ist, soll entscheidend sein? Mit R40 hast du alle Skills beisammen, die "Lernphase" ist vorüber und es kann richtig los gehen, was nicht gleichbedeutend damit ist, das das Spiel dort erst losgehe, denn aktiv RVR machen kann man von R1 an.

Bei WOW gibt es keinen Rufrang, darum bringen sie so eine Rolle nicht, das Level bei WOW ist bei WAR der Rufrang.


----------



## C0ntra (10. November 2010)

Der Grund ist, dass das RVR-Pack einen Reiz für Leute mit RR80 Chars hat, sowie auch für Leute, die noch nicht so weit sind. Die Hauptinhalte des RVR Content Packs sind ja auch für Leute unter RR80 interessant, die es eben kostenlos gibt und nicht innerhalb eines dieser Bundles.


----------



## Pente (10. November 2010)

Wenn ich in den vergangenen 2 1/2 Jahren als freier Redakteur etwas gelernt habe wenn es um Spiele und deren Weiterentwicklung geht, dann "sag niemals nie". Golrik Eisenfaust und Sorzzara haben den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen und egal wieviele hier nun schreiben "es wird nie RR Ränge gegen Geld zu kaufen geben", wenn Mythic sieht, dass man damit Geld verdienen kann weil eine große Nachfrage besteht, werden sie es anbieten! Im gesamten Thread wird ja das normale Level das man sich kaufen kann schon immer sehr runtergespielt, aber ich erinner mich noch an die Anfänge in Warhammer und die Flames gegen China-Farmer / Levelserice u.d.g. und da waren Leute wie Pymonte ganz vorne mit dabei. Knapp 2 Jahre später bietet Mythic selbst, ganz offiziel, den Spielern an ein Level zu kaufen. Und auf einmal ist es in Ordnung, nur weil es der Hersteller selbst anbietet? Unabhängig davon ob es nun einen Vorteil verschafft oder nicht, solltet ihr euch genau darüber einmal Gedanken machen. Wie sehr hat Mythic gegen diese Leveldienste gekämpft und stellt sich heute vor die Community und bietet stolz genau diesen Service an.

Tut euch selbst den Gefallen und legt nicht die Hand ins Feuer für den Entwickler eures "Lieblingsspiels". Man verbrennt sich dabei nur, denn eines dürft ihr nie vergessen: sie entwickeln das Spiel weder aus Spaß noch um euch einen Gefallen zu tun. Das einzige Ziel das solche Unternehmen verfolgen ist Gewinn zu erzielen und wenn sie den Gewinn durch verkauf von RR Rängen maximieren können ohne, dass sie im selben Zug zahlreiche Kunden verlieren dann werden sie dies tun. Das RvR Pack und eure Reaktion darauf ist bereits das erste Anzeichen dafür, dass dies alles andere als abwegig ist. Pymonte du sagst selbst "ist ja nur RR 1-80 die damit geboosted werden und das spielt keine Rolle". Ok und in paar Monaten kann man im Shop dann für RR 1-80 einen Rufrang gegen Geld erwerben oder ein Booster-Pack. Und wieder wird die Community sagen "egal, ein Großteil ist ja schon RR 80+, das spielt keine Rolle". Und ehe man sich versieht gibt es sehr wohl RR-Ränge und RR-Booster-Packs im Shop gegen bares Geld zu kaufen.


----------



## Pymonte (10. November 2010)

"ber ich erinner mich noch an die Anfänge in Warhammer und die Flames gegen China-Farmer / Levelserice u.d.g. und da waren Leute wie Pymonte ganz vorne mit dabei."

Dann checke bitte nochmal deine Erinnerung und versuche gleichzeitig auch denUnterschied von Powerleveling & Chinafarmern, die das Spiel belästigen, Datenklau betreiben und dir das Spielen komplett abnehmen, und einer recht teuren level Up Rolle zu erkennen.

Das ist nicht das gleiche und hat daher auch ne völlig unterschiedliche Auswirkung aufs Spiel. Ein Powerlevel Char Spieler kann seinen Char womöglich ncihtmal spielen, er hat WENIG Geld ausgegeben für Level 1-40 und keinerlei Zeit investiert. Ein Spieler mit einer Level-up Rolle hat 38 bzw 39 Level gespielt, kann seinen Char daher auch trotzdem mehr oder minder gut spielen, hat Zeit ins Spiel investiert und für ein Level sogar recht viel bezahlt. Er unterstützt zusätzlich damit aber auch die Entwickler, anstatt irgendwelche illegalen Drittdienstleister.

Ich bin auch imer noch gegen Powerleveling in jeder Form, aber eine LvL Up Rolle ist kein Powerleveln. Sollte es später andere Funktionen geben für noch leichteres Leveln (z.B. ein instant 40ger Char kaufen), dann würde ich das auch nicht gut finden und vermutlich sogar mit dem Spielen aufhören. 

Ähnliches btw bei einer RR Up Rolle, da die einen weit größeren Vorteil als das Level verschafft, zumindest in den hohen RRs. Und wenn die Geldgier wirklich so weit gehen sollte, dann wird man auch in jedem anderen MMO schon Fertigchars für 50€ kaufen können...

Alles ist sicherlich nicht möglich, denn irgendwann ist die Akzeptanz des Kunden definitiv überschritten. Man schaue sich nur ein P2Win Spiel wie Allods an. Sehr beliebt ist das nicht gerade. Der Kundenkreis für sowas ist wesentlich geringer und damit weniger lukrativ

Aber nun ein Lvl mit illegalem Powerleveln gleichzusetzen... öhm ja, muss ich hoffentlich nicht weiter erklären.


----------



## Churchak (10. November 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Knapp 2 Jahre später bietet Mythic selbst, ganz offiziel, den Spielern an ein Level zu kaufen. Und auf einmal ist es in Ordnung, nur weil es der Hersteller selbst anbietet? Unabhängig davon ob es nun einen Vorteil verschafft oder nicht, solltet ihr euch genau darüber einmal Gedanken machen. Wie sehr hat Mythic gegen diese Leveldienste gekämpft und stellt sich heute vor die Community und bietet stolz genau diesen Service an.



1 level = 40 level ? oooohhhhkeeeee 
Mythic hat seit gut 7 jahren in DaoC und seit gut 1,5 jahren in WAR die möglichkeit das man ein level überspringen kann(also gratis bekommt) und erst jetzt fängt es euch an zu stören ? Ach ja nun sind es ja 2 und für eins muss/darf/kann man bezahlen na wenn das nun nicht wirklich der grund ist nach der armee zu rufen weil daaaas geht ja nun wirklich nicht. 
Ihr seid solche Heuchler ........


----------



## Pente (10. November 2010)

Der wirklich einzige Unterschied ist der Preis und, dass du aufgrund des Preises davon ausgehst, dass die Spieler den Service nur für ein Level nutzen. Die Level-Rolle geht auf alle Chars eines Accounts. Man könnte genauso gut lauter Level 1 Chars erstellen, 400,- $ einmalig investieren und hätte einen Account voller Level 40 Chars die man noch nie gespielt hat. Wie oft ein Spieler diesen Dienst nutzt hängt einzig und allein davon ab wieviel ihm der Vorteil des "nicht Leveln müssens" Wert ist. Natürlich ist es um ein vielfaches teurer als die Powerlevling Dienste und ich bin auch nach wie vor Gegner derartiger Dienstleistungen, aber Mythic entsteht durch diesen Service absolut keine Kosten, sie verlangen im Gegenzug aber 10$ pro Level, das sind 100% Gewinn pro Level das sie verkaufen. Die Powerlevler haben eine deutlich geringere Gewinnspanne schließlich müssen sie den Account wirklich leveln, was Zeit und somit Geld kostet.

Diesen Service von Mythic nun als Sanmariter-Dienst an der Community hinzustellen ist einfach nur falsch. Unterm Strich bieten sie das an was Power-Level-Dienste vor 2 Jahren in ihrem Spiel zu Hauf angeboten haben. Mythic selbst hat diese Dienste hart verurteilt und oft genug gesagt, dass sie derartiges in ihrem Spiel nicht dulden da es das Spiel kaputt macht. Heute bieten sie selbst 1 Level pro Char des Accounts zu extrem überteuerten Preisen an. Überteuert einzig und allein aus dem Grund, dass wirklich absolut keinerlei Leistung dahinter steht.

@Churchak: dein Problem ist, dass du nicht richtig liest. Mich stört es in keiner Weise, mir ist es ziemlich egal ob Mythic Level verkauft oder nicht. Aber genauso wie sie heute Level verkaufen und im RvR-Pack einen RR Boost für 1-80 geben werden sie irgendwann auch so RR Boosts / Ränge gegen echtes Geld verkaufen, wenn sie es als rentabel erachten. Das war meine Aussage.


----------



## OldboyX (10. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> "ber ich erinner mich noch an die Anfänge in Warhammer und die Flames gegen China-Farmer / Levelserice u.d.g. und da waren Leute wie Pymonte ganz vorne mit dabei."
> 
> Dann checke bitte nochmal deine Erinnerung und versuche gleichzeitig auch denUnterschied von Powerleveling & Chinafarmern, die das Spiel belästigen, Datenklau betreiben und dir das Spielen komplett abnehmen, und einer recht teuren level Up Rolle zu erkennen.



Abgesehen von Datenklau gibt es diesen Unterschied nicht. Ich bezahle Geld und am Ende habe ich Levels. Auch Powerleveling Services sind nicht immer billige (weil du von einer teuren level up Rolle sprichst) und bei weitem nicht alle Services sind automatisch unseriös.



> Das ist nicht das gleiche und hat daher auch ne völlig unterschiedliche Auswirkung aufs Spiel. Ein Powerlevel Char Spieler kann seinen Char womöglich ncihtmal spielen, er hat WENIG Geld ausgegeben für Level 1-40 und keinerlei Zeit investiert. Ein Spieler mit einer Level-up Rolle hat 38 bzw 39 Level gespielt, kann seinen Char daher auch trotzdem mehr oder minder gut spielen, hat Zeit ins Spiel investiert und für ein Level sogar recht viel bezahlt. Er unterstützt zusätzlich damit aber auch die Entwickler, anstatt irgendwelche illegalen Drittdienstleister.



Es ist aber technisch absolut das selbe. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass man JETZT noch nur 1 level kaufen kann. Wir reden alle davon, dass eine Grenze überschritten wurde, und, dass Leute wie C0ntra oder du das herunterspielen und trivialisieren, weil ihr - egal was Mythic macht - das Spiel immer verteidigen werdet und euch dafür auch wie Blätter im Wind wenden würdet. Schau dir an oben wie C0ntra behauptet ich hätte ihm etwas unterstellt (was ich nicht habe) und im selben Post macht er genau das, was ich als Argument erwartet hatte:

Plötzlich ist das Spiel von 1-40 uninteressant. Nur noch eine Lernphase. Es ist egal ob man da nun ein Level kaufen kann, ob 30 oder 32 macht keinen Unterschied usw.



> *Ich bin auch imer noch gegen Powerleveling in jeder Form, aber eine LvL Up Rolle ist kein Powerleveln.* Sollte es später andere Funktionen geben für noch leichteres Leveln (z.B. ein instant 40ger Char kaufen), dann würde ich das auch nicht gut finden und vermutlich sogar mit dem Spielen aufhören.



Natürlich ist ein kaufbares Level eine Art von Powerlevelservice. Es mag zwar nur ein kleiner Anfang sein, aber es ist haargenau das selbe Prinzip (und genau GEGEN dieses Prinzip: "Geld gegen Ingameware mit Auswirkung auf das Spiel" haben nunmal manche Spieler etwas einzuwenden - dazu gehörtest du eigentlich auch in den letzten 2 Jahren )

Edit: Wenn du dir das fett markierte oft genug durchliest fällt dir vlt. der Widerspruch irgendwann auf, denn das ist ein ganz deutlicher Widerspruch, vor allem da du ja gegen Powerleveling *IN JEDER FORM* bist.



> Ähnliches btw bei einer RR Up Rolle, da die einen weit größeren Vorteil als das Level verschafft, zumindest in den hohen RRs. Und wenn die Geldgier wirklich so weit gehen sollte, dann wird man auch in jedem anderen MMO schon Fertigchars für 50&#8364; kaufen können...



Zum einen könnte eine RR Rolle ohne weiteres irgendwann kommen und zum anderen ist das Argument mit "den anderen MMOs" völlig lächerlich, denn genau solche MMOs gibts doch schon in Massen. Nur nennt man sie eben jetzt noch nicht in einem Atemzug mit HDRO, EQ2, WoW usw.

Aber die Spiele wo man für Bares wirklich IMBA sein kann oder sich Unmengen an Zeit erspart die gibt es zu Hauf schon da draußen (und die sind sogar gewinnbringend), die Frage ist also nicht, ob der MMO-Markt sich in diese Richtung entwickelt, sondern zu welcher Art von MMO WAR sich entwickelt.



> Alles ist sicherlich nicht möglich, denn irgendwann ist die Akzeptanz des Kunden definitiv überschritten. Man schaue sich nur ein P2Win Spiel wie Allods an. Sehr beliebt ist das nicht gerade. Der Kundenkreis für sowas ist wesentlich geringer und damit weniger lukrativ
> 
> Aber nun ein Lvl mit illegalem Powerleveln gleichzusetzen... öhm ja, muss ich hoffentlich nicht weiter erklären.



Du unterschätzt wie (vor allem finanziell) erfolgreich P2Win (wie du es nennst) Spiele sind. ROM und Allods laufen sehr gut und ich würde mich nicht trauen zu wetten, dass es dort weniger Spieler gibt als bei WAR.... Rein geschäftlich deuten alle Aussagen in der Branche sogar darauf hin, dass man - selbst bei weniger Kunden - mit diesem Bezahlmodell deutlich besser fährt. Erst jüngst wurde von einem aus der Branche empfohlen, SWTOR müsse unbedingt auf so ein Micropayment (der neue "politisch korrekte Ausdruck für P2Win) System setzen um finanziell erfolgreich zu sein.

Und zu deinem letzten Satz gilt nur zu sagen, dass auch du es dir hier wieder einfach machst indem du eine Analogie mit einer völligen Übereinstimmung gleichsetzt. Natürlich ist es nicht völlig identisch, das weiß jeder hier und vor allem Pente. Doch grundsätzlich gibt es nun bei WAR die Möglichkeit für Geld EIN Level einfach zu kaufen - etwas das es früher nur über solche Services gab, die Mythic auf das Schärfste verurteilt und bekämpft hat. Das war damals eine Frage des Prinzips. Nun ist es nicht mehr eine Frage des Prinzips, sondern lediglich noch eine Frage des Ausmaßes (und du gehst offensichtlich mit diesem Trend, denn von "level kaufen nicht gut" ist es jetzt ein "ein oder zwei levels kaufen ist gut, nur wenn man wirklich alle 40 kaufen kann höre ich auf" geworden).

Ich bin gespannt wie das dann hier abläuft, wenn man mal vlt. 5 Rollen kaufen kann und 1 RR Rolle. Ist doch fast nichts, ob RR 79 oder 80 ist doch auch Wurst oder? Und außerdem ist das ja nur fair, wer nicht so viel Zeit hat kann einfach Geld reinstecken. Schließlich muss man es ja nicht kaufen. Tja - in Allods muss man auch nichts kaufen. Vor allem muss man es ja nichtmal spielen.


----------



## C0ntra (10. November 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass man JETZT noch nur 1 level kaufen kann. Wir reden alle davon, dass eine Grenze überschritten wurde, und, dass Leute wie C0ntra oder du das herunterspielen und trivialisieren, weil ihr - egal was Mythic macht - das Spiel immer verteidigen werdet und euch dafür auch wie Blätter im Wind wenden würdet. Schau dir an oben wie C0ntra behauptet ich hätte ihm etwas unterstellt (was ich nicht habe) und im selben Post macht er genau das, was ich als Argument erwartet hatte:
> 
> Plötzlich ist das Spiel von 1-40 uninteressant. Nur noch eine Lernphase. Es ist egal ob man da nun ein Level kaufen kann, ob 30 oder 32 macht keinen Unterschied usw.



Du schriebst "die üblichen Verdächtigen" werden gleich kommen und behaupten, es ginge erst mit 40 richtig los, oder doch nicht? 
So eine Aussage ist nur von keinen getroffen worden und wenn man sagt, das Balancing ist auf Rang 40 orientiert, wenn auch alle Spieler sämtliche Skills haben, dann geht dies in eine ganz andere Richtung.
Lese den ganzen Teil und nicht nur den einen Satz, du legst es genau so aus, wie es dir passt, aber das machst du klasse. 
Wir reden davon, das es im Zuge der Charakterentwicklung unerheblich ist, ob man 1 oder 2 Level geschenkt bekommt, es macht effektiv keinen Unterschied außer das du vlt nen Skill mehr hast. Deswegen tust du deinen Gegner nicht besiegen.
Der Rang ist begrenzt, alle haben in kurzer Zeit das gleiche. Der Rufrang ist jedoch nach oben hin relativ offen (hinsichtlich des Zeitaufwands), dort eine Rolle anzubieten hätte massive Auswirkungen.

Deine Unterstellungen sind zudem lächerlich³, man kann sich an harmlosen Dingen aufhalten oder mal überlegen, welchen Einfluss hat denn eine bestimmte Änderung wirklich, dies tut ihr nicht. 
Ich habe genug F2P mit Itemshop gespielt, wo man tatsächlich genötigt war Dinge zu kaufen um mitzuhalten, um diese Art der Bezahlung zu verabscheuen aber man muss dort neutral ran gehen und nicht bei anderen Spielen, sofort auf abblocken schalten, nur weil man "vorgeschädigt" ist. Mythic weiß genau, welchen negativen Einfluss "must-have" Items auf das RvR hätten, sie schießen sich da eher in Bein was die Spielerzahlen angeht als das sie durch so ein Modell mehr Gewinn erzielen würden.


----------



## OldboyX (10. November 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Du schriebst "die üblichen Verdächtigen" werden gleich kommen und behaupten, es ginge erst mit 40 richtig los, oder doch nicht?
> So eine Aussage ist nur von keinen getroffen worden und wenn man sagt, das Balancing ist auf Rang 40 orientiert, wenn auch alle Spieler sämtliche Skills haben, dann geht dies in eine ganz andere Richtung.



Und du bist gekommen und hast genau das getan. Die Bedeutung des Ranges heruntergespielt, die Ränge 1-40 als Lernphase abgetan usw.



> Lese den ganzen Teil und nicht nur den einen Satz, du legst es genau so aus, wie es dir passt, aber das machst du klasse.
> Wir reden davon, das es im Zuge der Charakterentwicklung unerheblich ist, ob man 1 oder 2 Level geschenkt bekommt, es macht effektiv keinen Unterschied außer das du vlt nen Skill mehr hast. Deswegen tust du deinen Gegner nicht besiegen.
> Der Rang ist begrenzt, alle haben in kurzer Zeit das gleiche. Der Rufrang ist jedoch nach oben hin relativ offen (hinsichtlich des Zeitaufwands), dort eine Rolle anzubieten hätte massive Auswirkungen.



Klar besiegst du deinen Gegner wenn du 2 Level höher bist (und bitte verkneif dir die "tun" Sätze). Und keiner hat je behauptet, dass eine RR- Rolle nicht NOCHT MASSIVERE Auswirkungen hätte. Die Sache ist nur die, dass auch eine Level-Up Rolle unbestreitbar Auswirkungen hat und diese wollt ihr plötzlich nicht mehr wahrhaben, bzw. spielt ihr sie herunter und ich würde wetten, dass bei einer EINZELNEN RR-Rolle dann plötzlich genau dasselbe passieren würde mit genau denselben Argumenten (i.e. 1 RR macht nichts aus, quote: "deswegen tust du deinen Gegner nicht besiegen" usw.).



> Deine Unterstellungen sind zudem lächerlich³, man kann sich an harmlosen Dingen aufhalten oder mal überlegen, welchen Einfluss hat denn eine bestimmte Änderung wirklich, dies tut ihr nicht.
> Ich habe genug F2P mit Itemshop gespielt, wo man tatsächlich genötigt war Dinge zu kaufen um mitzuhalten, um diese Art der Bezahlung zu verabscheuen aber man muss dort neutral ran gehen und nicht bei anderen Spielen, sofort auf abblocken schalten, nur weil man "vorgeschädigt" ist. Mythic weiß genau, welchen negativen Einfluss "must-have" Items auf das RvR hätten, sie schießen sich da eher in Bein was die Spielerzahlen angeht als das sie durch so ein Modell mehr Gewinn erzielen würden.



Ich unterstelle erstmal gar nichts. Ich sage nur, dass ich dagegen bin das Prinzip (das Mythic unbestreitbar einmal hatte) aufzuweichen. Mir ist auch klar, dass eventuell früher oder später gar kein MMO mehr auf einem reinen Abo + Giftshopmodell existieren wird. Ob ich mich dann mit F2P + Itemshop arrangieren kann weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht hergehen und es gut finden oder verteidigen und spielen werde ich höchstens F2P (und dann wirklich ohne zu bezahlen). Ein Abo-Spiel mit obendrauf noch P2Win-Goodies kommt mir sicher nicht ins Haus.

Auch bei deinem letzten Satz gilt das, was ich Pymonte schon gesagt habe: Diese Spiele (von denen ihr euch jetzt noch so deutlich distanziert) mit dem P2Win Shop sind erfolgreich, die "schießen sich nicht ins Bein" und es gibt genug Spieler, die da mitziehen. Wenn ich mir hier im Forum anschaue, wer bei WAR noch übrig ist und was die alles mit sich machen lassen / was die alles schönreden, dann glaube ich kaum, dass da eine nennenswerte Anzahl aufhören würde, wenn man mit halbwegs Fingerspitzengefühl schrittweise auch RR-Kauf und Item-Kauf einführt. Ihr würdet es auf die genau gleiche Weise rechtfertigen können, wie schon die Level-Up Rolle. 

Nur 5 RR
Nur 1 Item
usw.

"deswegen tust du deinen Gegner nicht besiegen" 
oder
das ist nicht wie beim Chinaservice wo die Leute dann den Char nicht spielen können, schließlich haben sie die restlichen Items selbst erspielt und 75 RR auch


----------



## Churchak (10. November 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> @Churchak: dein Problem ist, dass du nicht richtig liest. Mich stört es in keiner Weise, mir ist es ziemlich egal ob Mythic Level verkauft oder nicht. Aber genauso wie sie heute Level verkaufen und im RvR-Pack einen RR Boost für 1-80 geben werden sie irgendwann auch so RR Boosts / Ränge gegen echtes Geld verkaufen, wenn sie es als rentabel erachten. Das war meine Aussage.



Mag sein das es dich nicht stört andere der "Bohr die verkaufen nun levelups die Schweine!!!!" Schreier erwecken dagegen schon den Eindruck.
Weiterhin liest du nun wieder in Kristallkugeln und mals den Teufel an die Wand. Ob das kommt weiss immo noch keiner auch wenn man es vermuten kann.
Allerdings kann man dann wenn es soweit ist immer noch "buhuhu wie böse sind die ollen raffsäcke!" schrein, ändern wird man es aber auch dann genauso wenig wie man das jetzt mit der Rolle konnte.Wie man als Spieler dann damit umgeht ob man seinen acc schliessen oder es wie mit den Chinafarmern bzw Acc käufern derzeit hält und es erträgt,muss auch dann weiterhin jeder für sich entscheiden.Schlussendlich setzt jeder halt seine eigenen Grenzen bis wohin er mitgeht.

Wobei genau betrachtet haben Leute die nen aktiven Acc in WAR laufen haben und den Shop (aus welchen gründen auch immer) nicht/wenig nutzen allemal nen bedeutend grösseren Einfluss wohin es wohl gehen wird als freie Redakteur die in Foren mit Moralin daherkommen und sich als Freiheitsstatue für den Spieler da stellen wollen dadfür kommen die jahre zuspät.


----------



## OldboyX (10. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> ...
> Wobei genau betrachtet haben Leute die nen aktiven Acc in WAR laufen haben und den Shop (aus welchen gründen auch immer) nicht/wenig nutzen allemal nen bedeutend grösseren Einfluss wohin es wohl gehen wird als freie Redakteur die in Foren mit Moralin daherkommen und sich als Freiheitsstatue für den Spieler da stellen wollen dadfür kommen die jahre zuspät.



Jeder der hier schreibt und nicht (mehr) spielt hat doch schon ultimativ abgestimmt indem er WAR die rote Karte gezeigt hat und damit aufgehört hat. Einige von uns haben hin und wieder die Hoffnung (das ist wohl unser Fehler), dass sich WAR auf eine Weise verändert, dass man diese rote Karte eben überdenken muss und zum Spiel zurückkehren könnte und das diskutieren wir hier auch. Einen großen Teil der Änderungen die mit 1.4 kommen finde ich sehr gut. Endlich wirklich PVP-orientiertes RVR und kein Idioten-PVE mehr usw. Gleichzeitig aber ergeben sich auch Sachen bei WAR, die mir eben nicht gefallen und mich von einer Rückkehr wieder abschrecken (dazu gehört unter anderem der ganze Skaven Session Play Kram, dessen Entwicklungszeit man meiner Meinung nach in etwas anderes hätte stecken können - ob ich nun ein Skave sein kann auf Biegen und Brechen oder nicht macht WAR für mich persönlich nicht zu einem besseren oder schlechteren Spiel). Ansonsten Ressourcen, keine PVE Mobs, dynamischere Burgenschlachten mit Rängen, frei bewegbware (und wohl auch stärkere) Belagerungswaffen usw. sind sehr gute Änderungen. Levelup Rolle kaufen gehört für mich aber definitiv nicht dazu und ich gebe auch sofort zu, dass ich das aufgrund der Aufgabe des Prinzips stärker verurteile als es in der jetzigen Form reale Auswirkungen auf das Spiel haben wird.


----------



## Pente (10. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Mag sein das es dich nicht stört andere der "Bohr die verkaufen nun levelups die Schweine!!!!" Schreier erwecken dagegen schon den Eindruck.
> Weiterhin liest du nun wieder in Kristallkugeln und mals den Teufel an die Wand. Ob das kommt weiss immo noch keiner auch wenn man es vermuten kann.
> Allerdings kann man dann wenn es soweit ist immer noch "buhuhu wie böse sind die ollen raffsäcke!" schrein, ändern wird man es aber auch dann genauso wenig wie man das jetzt mit der Rolle konnte.Wie man als Spieler dann damit umgeht ob man seinen acc schliessen oder es wie mit den Chinafarmern bzw Acc käufern derzeit hält und es erträgt,muss auch dann weiterhin jeder für sich entscheiden.Schlussendlich setzt jeder halt seine eigenen Grenzen bis wohin er mitgeht.
> 
> Wobei genau betrachtet haben Leute die nen aktiven Acc in WAR laufen haben und den Shop (aus welchen gründen auch immer) nicht/wenig nutzen allemal nen bedeutend grösseren Einfluss wohin es wohl gehen wird als freie Redakteur die in Foren mit Moralin daherkommen und sich als Freiheitsstatue für den Spieler da stellen wollen dadfür kommen die jahre zuspät.


Ich glaube langsam versteh ich das Problem: du hast garnicht alle meine Postings zu dem Thema gelesen, kann das sein? In meinem aller Ersten Post habe ich die Einführung des "Shops" beführwortet da Mythic dadurch weitere Einnahmequellen erschließt. Es geht mir in keinem meiner Postings darum den Finger zu erheben und zu sagen "böses Mythic ihr wollt Geld verdienen". Im Gegenteil, ich versuche seit gefühlten 200 Postings genau das deutlich zu machen: Mythic ist ein Unternehmen und Mythic will und muss Geld verdienen. Dementsprechend habe ich Pymonte und allen "es wird nie RvR Booster Packs oder RR Ränge zu kaufen geben" wiedersprochen. Niemand kann es mit Sicherheit ausschließen oder vorhersagen, dass das jemals kommen wird. Diese Entscheidung liegt einzig und allein bei Mythic und ich halte nach wie vor an meiner Meinung fest: wenn Mythic sieht, dass die aktiv spielende Community dies fordert und es für sie rentabel erscheint werden sie dem Wunsch zu 100% nachkommen und derartigen Service ebenfalls bieten.

Irgendwie wird in meine Postings immer deutlich mehr reininterpretiert als ich eigentlich geschrieben habe.




OldboyX schrieb:


> Du unterschätzt wie (vor allem finanziell) erfolgreich P2Win (wie du es nennst) Spiele sind. ROM und Allods laufen sehr gut und ich würde mich nicht trauen zu wetten, dass es dort weniger Spieler gibt als bei WAR.... Rein geschäftlich deuten alle Aussagen in der Branche sogar darauf hin, dass man - selbst bei weniger Kunden - mit diesem Bezahlmodell deutlich besser fährt. Erst jüngst wurde von einem aus der Branche empfohlen, SWTOR müsse unbedingt auf so ein Micropayment (der neue "politisch korrekte Ausdruck für P2Win) System setzen um finanziell erfolgreich zu sein.


Ich glaube es wird niemanden erstaunen wenn ich an dieser Stelle sage, dass ROM und andere Spiele mit Micropayment durchaus sogar wesentlich mehr Umsätzen als WAR / AoC und andere Abo-Spiele. Bei Micropayment gibt es sicher viele Spieler die garnichts ausgeben, doch im Gegenzug gibt es Spieler die Monatlich 200 &#8364; und mehr investieren nur um sich deutlich von der Masse abzuheben und den anderen immer einen Schritt vorraus zu sein. Von einem Umsatz wie ROM ihn einfährt kann Mythic im Moment nur träumen.


----------



## C0ntra (10. November 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Klar besiegst du deinen Gegner wenn du 2 Level höher bist (und bitte verkneif dir die "tun" Sätze). Und keiner hat je behauptet, dass eine RR- Rolle nicht NOCHT MASSIVERE Auswirkungen hätte. Die Sache ist nur die, dass auch eine Level-Up Rolle unbestreitbar Auswirkungen hat und diese wollt ihr plötzlich nicht mehr wahrhaben, bzw. spielt ihr sie herunter und ich würde wetten, dass bei einer EINZELNEN RR-Rolle dann plötzlich genau dasselbe passieren würde mit genau denselben Argumenten (i.e. 1 RR macht nichts aus, quote: "deswegen tust du deinen Gegner nicht besiegen" usw.).



Wenn dein Gegner 2 Level höher ist, dann besiegt er dich, wenn er a) besser spielen kann, b) besser ausgerüstet ist oder c) eine Klasse spielt, die deiner eigenen per se überlegen ist, nicht wegen 2 Leveln.

Ganz ehrlich, die Rolle ist das nutzloseste was es derzeit im Shop gibt. Ich belächle eher die, die sich so was kaufen aber wenn man das Geld hat nur zu. 

Ich verstehe deine Argumentation, das beides vom Prinzip das gleiche wäre, keine Bange aber es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob ich von R39 auf R40 springe oder von RR99 auf R100, ungeachtet der viel besseren Ausrüstung, es dauert bedeutend länger.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (10. November 2010)

Die meisten hier sind dieser ansicht.

Das es nicht stört, es ist halt ihr gutes Recht und mein Gott soll doch kaufen wer will. Nur ist eben ein Schritt der bedenklich ist. Meine Pymonte meinte nur, es gibt kein RR zu kaufen. Daraufhin ist halt leider in diesem RR80-100 Pack, ein schneller Aufstieg enthalten. Also effektiv bezahlte RR. Das EA und Mythic dat so machen, mein Gott sollen sie. Es ist nur halt bedenklich. Denn es kann so auch passieren, dass in Zukunft noch mehr solche Dinge zu kaufen gibt. 
Meine einige MMOs wie HDRO oder jetzt sogar eins der Helden MMOs, gehen auch auf Free2Play und lassen sich einiges über den Shop bezahlen. Ob das richtig oder falsch ist oder gar gegen die Com ist egal. Es ist halt ihre Entscheidung.

Ich find nur auch wieder Witzig. Das Mythic sich so gegen diese Real ID gestellt hat und einige sofort, super Mythic usw. Aber am Ende ist es klar, dass Mythic dagegen war, die Community war es ja bei Blizzard wie sonst gegen nichts anderes. Da war wirklich großer Aufschrei. Von Comics die Trolle zeigen, die garnicht interessiert das sie nun einen Namen =) haben, bis hin zu enorm deren Threads. Aber wenn es ums Geld geht, dass sie welches bekommen ... dann ist einiges bei Blizzard und der Konkurenz, ja doch nicht zu schlecht oder peinlich oder sonst was. Das ist dann wieder voll ok. Denn die Community war nicht vollständig und entschlossen dagegen. Also zeigt es halt am Ende nur, dass Mythic und EA auch Firmen sind und nicht Kundenfreundlicher oder -feindlicher als jetzt andere Firmen. Also das sieht man aus diesem ganzen Ding ja aber auch.


----------



## Wolfner (10. November 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich hab nun den Inhalt der beiden Packs angesehen und es ringt mir nur einiges an Stirnrunzeln ab.

Ich meine ich bin ja froh, dass Skaven nun tatsächlich als normaler Patch kommen, aber ist der Inhalt der Packs nun nicht etwas dünn?
Auch wenns nur 15$ sind, es kommt mir ein wenig so wie die Möbel-Booster-Packs von Die Sims vor.


----------



## OldboyX (10. November 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Wenn dein Gegner 2 Level höher ist, dann besiegt er dich, wenn er a) besser spielen kann, b) besser ausgerüstet ist oder c) eine Klasse spielt, die deiner eigenen per se überlegen ist, nicht wegen 2 Leveln.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, die Rolle ist das nutzloseste was es derzeit im Shop gibt. Ich belächle eher die, die sich so was kaufen aber wenn man das Geld hat nur zu.
> 
> Ich verstehe deine Argumentation, das beides vom Prinzip das gleiche wäre, keine Bange aber es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob ich von R39 auf R40 springe oder von RR99 auf R100, ungeachtet der viel besseren Ausrüstung, es dauert bedeutend länger.




Klar spielen Faktoren a, b, c eine Rolle. Aber sind diese Faktoren ähnlich, dann machen 2 Level schnell den entscheidenden Unterschied aus. a) spielt besser und b) ist besser ausgerüstet, hat aber c) eine klasse die eher unterlegen ist gleicht sich in etwa aus - hat man dann 2 levels mehr = Sieg.

Das Level alleine macht keinen Sieg aus, denn ein 32er kann auch einen AFK 40er mit RR 80 umlegen (oder wenn da mein Vater zb spielen würde, dann auch ganz ohne, dass der AFK ist), aber es ist nunmal ein Faktor der mit in diese Gleichung reinspielt und das kann man nicht wegreden.

Ich belächle generell Leute, die sich in einem Spiel etwas "kaufen", weil sie sich damit ja eigentlich den Spielspaß "wegkaufen". Doch leider sieht die Mehrheit der Spieler das nicht so. Man möchte lieber (zumindest zeigt das für mich die Entwicklung des MMO Marktes der letzten 5-10 Jahre) - wie im echten Leben - einfach mit Geld alles kaufen können. Dabei ist gerade das (meiner persönlichen Meinung nach) der Reiz am Spiel, dass es eben nicht so ist und die Rahmenbedingungen eben für alle gleich sind (zumindest diejenigen, auf die das Spiel Einfluß hat - mir ist bewußt, dass Reiche Leute sich immer Chinafarmer im eigenen Keller halten könnten usw.). Insofern stimme ich auch mit einer kürzlich getätigten Aussage überein, dass MMOs kaum wirklichen "Spielcharakter" haben, sondern immer mehr zu einer virtuellen Erweiterung des echten Lebens werden. Wenn ich im MMO dann so erfolgreich bin, wie im echten Leben über meinen Job (bzw. mein GELD) definiert wird, wozu dann noch überhaupt spielen? Einloggen, Zeugs kaufen und sich bewundern lassen als Ersatz für "mein Haus, mein Boot, mein Pferd"? Das hat doch nichts mehr mit einem Spiel zu tun, das ist ein virtuelles Sozialleben in dem man aber wieder verlangt sein Ich rein materiell in Szene setzen zu können.

Ein Spiel muss Spaß machen und beim "Kartenspielen" oder beim "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" sollten eben die Spielregeln, teilweise Glück oder die fürs Spiel nötigen "skills" entscheidend sein und nicht wieviel Geld man dem Schiedsrichter gibt um dann bei "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" bereits mit 3 im Ziel stehenden Hütchen anfangen zu können.

Den Unterschied zwischen einem Level Up und einem RR Up will ich natürlich nicht abstreiten (das wollte ich auch nie). Das Problem ist nur immer, wo man die Grenze zieht und das geht eben am besten, wenn man Prinzipien hat (oder Moral, oder Ethik oder wie auch immer man das nennen mag). Sobald das nur noch eine Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung ist verschwimmt sehr schnell alles, man kann (fast alles) rechtfertigen solange es Geld bringt (da muss man sich in der modernen westlichen Welt nur mal kurz umsehen, aber das ist hier nicht Thema) und die langfristigen Folgen sind dabei völlig egal.

Mir gefällt in dieser Hinsicht (auch wenn man sich ja fast nicht traut WoW hier überhaupt in den Mund zu nehmen) die strikte Politik von Blizzard (die Mythic ja eigentlich auch stets propagiert hatte) besser:
- Keine Ingame Vorteile durch RL-Geld mit Ausnahme von kosmetischen Dingen usw.

Noch besser würde mir gefallen, wenn es auch keine kosmetischen Dinge gäbe und keine Char Transfers usw. (bzw. diese auch "erspielt" werden müssten), aber der Zug ist schon abgefahren seit EQLegends.


----------



## C0ntra (10. November 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Mir gefällt in dieser Hinsicht (auch wenn man sich ja fast nicht traut WoW hier überhaupt in den Mund zu nehmen) die strikte Politik von Blizzard (die Mythic ja eigentlich auch stets propagiert hatte) besser:
> - Keine Ingame Vorteile durch RL-Geld mit Ausnahme von kosmetischen Dingen usw.



Genau und hier kommen wir an den Punkt, um den sich der ganze bisherige Hick-Hack dreht, ab wann etwas aus dem Shop ein (spielentscheidender) Ingame Vorteil ist. Jeder zieht da eine andere Grenze und auf einen grünen Zweig werden beide Seiten nicht kommen.


----------



## Thoraros (10. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ähm, doppelte Verneinung?
> 
> Das "konstante Level" kommt dadurch zustande, dass EA/Mythic zum letzten mal 2009 Abozahlen bekanntgegeben hat...damals wurde die Zahl mit 300.000 beziffert...seitdem tauchen keine Informationen mehr darüber auf...sogar Funcom ist mutiger.
> 
> ...



Ich mache das nicht an den Zahlen fest, sondern an meinem Gefühl wie es aktuell auf den Servern ausschaut. Und dein Vergleich mit dem Diebstahl hinkt ein wenig, meinste nich? Der WoW Shop bietet sehr wohl Vorteile denn durch die Pets bzw. Mounts kommste schneller an ein Achievement, so what? 

Man könnte sich nun noch ewig drüber unterhalten, aber im Endeffekt wird es nichts bringen.


----------



## Brummbör (10. November 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich hab nun den Inhalt der beiden Packs angesehen und es ringt mir nur einiges an Stirnrunzeln ab.
> 
> Ich meine ich bin ja froh, dass Skaven nun tatsächlich als normaler Patch kommen, aber ist der Inhalt der Packs nun nicht etwas dünn?
> Auch wenns nur 15$ sind, es kommt mir ein wenig so wie die Möbel-Booster-Packs von Die Sims vor.



bleibt doch noch ein raid dungeon und paar neue rüssi sets! erinnert irgendwie an die gratis content patches eines anderen herstellers *hust* 
ea übt schonmal für swtor wie weit man beim melken der kühe gehen kann. wenn man sieht wie bereitwillig sich manche melken lassen geben sich da mal richtig schöne einnahmequellen. jeden content als dlc verkaufen und es wird noch genug dumme geben die das ganze auch noch verteidigen weil "man wird ja nicht zum kaufen gezwungen". hat bei offline games ja geklappt warum nicht auch bei mmos? am ende hast dann spiele die vorm verkauf zusammen geschnitten werden und am release tag gibts die ersten dlcs. 
wird bei swtor dann wohl so ausschauen: lvln bis max und endcontent dann als dlc.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (10. November 2010)

Ich denk auch, dass dies der Vorgeschmack für Star Wars ist =) und zum einem eben auch Star Wars dienen soll. Damit aus WAR noch Geld gezogen wird.

Aber ja klar sollen Ingame Items keinen Vorteil bringen. Aber streng gesehen, bringen einige Ingame Items, kleine Vorteile. Die sind einfach da, zwar nicht Mega stark, aber da und genau das ist es halt.
Warum? Wieso sind sie da? Wieso nicht ein Vorteil egal ob groß oder klein ,keinen Vorteil. Auch wenn der Vorteil kaum auffällt, ist er da und finde stört eigentlich, weil er nicht zum Item passt.
Auch das Low Mount, warum net 1 Mount. Was halt im Low so ist und dann im High wieder anders  und im Med ... ok  Also meine im Low Level ist es halt 25% und im normalen Mountbereich eben wieder die üblichen Reitwerte. Kein % Mehr egal ob 1 oder 2% Keinen Punkt, es ist ein normales Mount.
Auch der Snot kein Speed bonus, er ist ein Pet und fertig. Er soll nichts machen, nur da sein. Also soll er es auch.

Aber die Rolle mit Level und das man schneller Renown bekommt ist ein großer Vorteil, vorallem schneller Renown ist einer. Der Level ist nur nützlich, da man eben die Level Zeit nun von 38 auf 39 spart und das sind etliche XP und Kills, wo man höhere SC Marken bekommen könnte und somit Loot verpasst und das von lockere 3-4h SC und dat ist nur das Level und wenn man wirklich auch gute Läufe im SC hat. Level ohne gute Läufe im SC, also ohne Bonus XP und Quest, sind oft net wirklich so erfolgreich. Aber dat sind einiges an Marken, aber der Rang ist ja nicht der riesen Vorteil. Die Renown werden es einfach sein udn das wäre auch der Grund, warum sich einige das Pack kaufen und damit anderen Voraus sind. 

Das mit WOW hm ... weil man mehr Erfolgspunkte bekommt ist natürlich ein Vorteil ... welchen?


----------



## OldboyX (10. November 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Genau und hier kommen wir an den Punkt, um den sich der ganze bisherige Hick-Hack dreht, ab wann etwas aus dem Shop ein (spielentscheidender) Ingame Vorteil ist. Jeder zieht da eine andere Grenze und auf einen grünen Zweig werden beide Seiten nicht kommen.



Also die Grenze kann man relativ einfach ziehen:

Spielentscheidend (um bei deiner Begrifflichkeit zu bleiben) ist alles, was meinen Charakter spielmechanisch in der Welt "verbessert" und ihn "stärker" macht (oder um neutral zu bleiben "beeinflußt" da man ja theoretisch auch Dinge anbieten könnte, die dann minus auf irgendwelche stats geben). Somit alles, was direkt oder in der Folge zu veränderten Stats führt, die einen direkten oder periphären Einfluß auf das Kampfsystem (sowohl PVE als auch PVP) haben. 3% schneller rennen gehört da zum Beispiel mit dazu (kann in einer kite-situation im PVE oder PVP entscheidend werden) - ein animierter Pandarenmönch (wie man ihn bei WoW kaufen kann) klarerweise nicht.

Die Frage ist da nur bei dir persönlich ob der Eingriff in die Mechanik für dich von Belang ist oder du ihn als "so gering" empfindest, dass es dir "egal ist". Doch die Frage ob etwas nun Einfluß nimmt (egal wie klein die Zahlen) oder nicht, ist relativ schnell beantwortet. Bei WoW nimmt NICHTS Einfluß auf diese Zahlen was man im Shop kaufen kann, bei WAR sehr wohl (3% schneller, 1 Level Up in 0 Zeit, mehr RR als nichtkäufer des Packs - die genauen Zahlen sind da noch nicht bekannt).



Thoraros schrieb:


> Ich mache das nicht an den Zahlen fest, sondern an meinem Gefühl wie es aktuell auf den Servern ausschaut. Und dein Vergleich mit dem Diebstahl hinkt ein wenig, meinste nich? Der WoW Shop bietet sehr wohl Vorteile denn durch die Pets bzw. Mounts kommste schneller an ein Achievement, so what?
> 
> Man könnte sich nun noch ewig drüber unterhalten, aber im Endeffekt wird es nichts bringen.




DAs Argument ist ein Schnellschuß, denn Achievements in WoW sind eben auch von sich aus ein Element, das KEINEN Einfluß auf die Spielmechanik nimmt. Achievements sind reines Zierwerk und machen deinen Charakter in keiner Weise "stärker" oder "besser" und zwar unter anderem genau aus dem Grund, den du ansprichst (weil es dann indirekt möglich wäre sich über Geld "ingame-Vorteile" zu erkaufen). Das wurde auch entsprechend von Blizzard diskutiert und bestätigt, dass man Achievements eben so behandelt und angelegt hat. Vlt. verwechselst du das mit HDRO, wo man fürs "Achievement Grinden" eben dann soundsoviel mehr Hps kriegt, mehr Mana, mehr Crit, mehr Resistenzen usw.

Ob du das empfinden hast, du müsstest alle Achievementpunkte sammeln, ist eine andere Diskussion, denn das kannst du dann gleich mit dem Zwang unbedingt alle kaufbaren Itemshop-Dinge haben zu müssen gleichsetzen oder gar mit dem Fetisch, unbedingt alle 3 Monate alle deine Charaktere transferieren zu müssen usw. Doch das ist dann ein Problem, das individuell ist und bei dir liegt. Wenn der Pandarenmönch aber 500 hps extra geben würde, dann ist das objektiv nachvollziehbar und beeinflußt eben die gesamte Spielmechanik im PVE und PVP. Mit 5000 Achievementpunkten kannst du genau gar nix machen in WoW.


----------



## Lari (10. November 2010)

Das was ich persönlich bedenklich finde ist das Überschreiten der "Level gegen Bares" Grenze.
Wieso überhaupt? Wer 39 Level gelevelt hat wird den letzten Level auch noch machen.

Für mich ist das einfaches Ausloten dessen, was man machen kann und vermutlich dann auch machen wird. Verkauft sich der Level gut wirds auch irgendwann mehr geben, die Grenze ist ja sowieso schon überschritten. Mir gehts hier auch nicht explizit um WAR, WoW war ja der Vorgänger. Aber die Entwicklung... gefällt mir garnicht wohin das geht.


----------



## Trojaan (10. November 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich belächle generell Leute, die sich in einem Spiel etwas "kaufen", weil sie sich damit ja eigentlich den Spielspaß "wegkaufen". Doch leider sieht die Mehrheit der Spieler das nicht so. Man möchte lieber (zumindest zeigt das für mich die Entwicklung des MMO Marktes der letzten 5-10 Jahre) - wie im echten Leben - einfach mit Geld alles kaufen können. Dabei ist gerade das (meiner persönlichen Meinung nach) der Reiz am Spiel, dass es eben nicht so ist und die Rahmenbedingungen eben für alle gleich sind (zumindest diejenigen, auf die das Spiel Einfluß hat - mir ist bewußt, dass Reiche Leute sich immer Chinafarmer im eigenen Keller halten könnten usw.). Insofern stimme ich auch mit einer kürzlich getätigten Aussage überein, dass MMOs kaum wirklichen "Spielcharakter" haben, sondern immer mehr zu einer virtuellen Erweiterung des echten Lebens werden. Wenn ich im MMO dann so erfolgreich bin, wie im echten Leben über meinen Job (bzw. mein GELD) definiert wird, wozu dann noch überhaupt spielen? Einloggen, Zeugs kaufen und sich bewundern lassen als Ersatz für "mein Haus, mein Boot, mein Pferd"? Das hat doch nichts mehr mit einem Spiel zu tun, das ist ein virtuelles Sozialleben in dem man aber wieder verlangt sein Ich rein materiell in Szene setzen zu können.
> 
> Ein Spiel muss Spaß machen und beim "Kartenspielen" oder beim "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" sollten eben die Spielregeln, teilweise Glück oder die fürs Spiel nötigen "skills" entscheidend sein und nicht wieviel Geld man dem Schiedsrichter gibt um dann bei "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" bereits mit 3 im Ziel stehenden Hütchen anfangen zu können.
> 
> ...




Genau....das ist für mich der Punkt.
Ob Item Shop hin oder her. Das diese Entwicklung nicht aufzuhalten ist, damit hab ich mich schon abgefunden.
Nur möchte ich ganz gerne vor dem Erwerb eines MMORPG wissen auf welcher Seite der Betreiber steht. Geld verdienen um jeden Preis oder wurde das Spiel wirklich dazu entwickelt um spielend, solo oder in Gemeinschft, ans Ziel zu kommen.
Denn das steht auf der Spielschachtel fast immer drauf....Spiele mit Freunden....erlebe diese Spielwelt....bla bla bla.
Wozu braucht man denn noch eine Communitiy von Beta - Testern oder eifrige Forumschreiber? Spieler die mitgestalten und eigentlich erst Leben durch tägliche Anwesenheit auf die Server hauchen, wenn der eigentliche Sinn des Spiels in Frage gestellt wird.
Wozu werden/wurden ....gerade wie bei WAR ...Millionen von Euronen versenkt um einen funktionierenden Multiplayer mit Dungeon`s, Inis und einem von LvL 1 - xxx ausbalancierten Gameplay inkl. Tonnen von Quests entwickelt, wenn man diese später durch ein dickes Portemonaie umgehen kann.
Ganz zu Schweigen davon, wozu sich jeder einzeln ingame überhaupt noch Mühe geben soll wenn es auch einfach geht. Wo ist die Langzeitmotivation ( feste Stammaccounts ) die ja eigentlich eine dauerhafte Einnahmequelle bilden sollte.

An welchem Wert, an welcher Moral, an welchem Item, an welchem Spieler kann ich mich ingame selbst einschätzen, wenn Geld das Mass jedes Spielerfolges wird und somit die eigentliche Meßlatte für alle darstellt.

Wer schützt ingame jene Spieler vor denen, die mit dem eigentlichen Gameplay und Spielsinn nichts mehr am Hut haben. Die nur kurzweilig ihr Ego daran erfrischen,besser und stärker zumindest aber gleich gut als die anderen auszusehen. Von dem Benehmen dieser "Gamer" die schon jetzt so manche Onlinewelt vergiften möchte ich erst gar nicht anfangen.
Das macht mir keinen Spass....und mal ganz ehrlich ...ist es nicht das was wir alle JEDEN Tag wollen! Spass und Fun! Real und Virtuell!

Ist Spass nicht der Faktor welches ein Produkt so erfolgreich macht, weil man es jeden Tag benutzen möchte.
Jeden Tag....jede Woche...jeden Monat...Jahr zu Jahr.
Sollte vielleicht der Spassfaktor letztendlich die Lizenz zum Geldverdienen sein um so eine bezahlende Kundschaft dauerhaft an sich zu binden?

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das diese Frage für manche Betreiber eine richtige Denksportaufgabe ist *g*


----------



## Lilrolille (10. November 2010)

Ich habs ja schon mal in einem anderen Forum geschrieben, diese Diskussion wird nie auf einen "grünen Zweig" kommen. Es gibt immer für und wieder, oder besser gesagt, A sagt +, B sagt - 

Meine Meinung zum Itemshop, finds nicht ok, aber kann damit leben (und den Snotling kauf ich mir auch, weil er einfach "genial" ausschaut ). Was mich allerdings jetzt an der ganzen Diskussion stört ist, dass sich alle auf den Item Shop beschränken. Keiner geht eigentlich auf den Inhalt von Patch 1.4 ein (ok, wurde kurz angerissen, aber das wars dann auch). Und allein schon der Threadtitel. Sorry, aber im WOW Forum wär so ein Thread nach dem ersten Beitrag geschlossen worden. 

Immer wieder lustig zu lesen "RvR Packs = null Inhalt", ok klingt wenig, aber lest euch doch einfach mal die Patchnotizen durch, was mit 1.4 kommt (vorallem die letzten Ergänzungen). Contra hats eh schon des öfteren erwähnt, es wird das ganze RvR umgekrempelt und das gibts umsonst für jeden (inkl. den ganzen neuen Änderungen, wie SC Matchmaking, Neueinteilung der Tiers, usw. )

Versucht doch einfach mal die (hoffentlichen) positiven Seiten zu sehen und diese auch anzusprechen und nicht nur immer alles in den Dreck zu ziehen. Unglaublich aber war, es gibt noch immer Leute die WAR spielen, aus Spass am Moshen und nicht irgendwelchen Lvl/RR nachrennen 

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Churchak (11. November 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Der Level ist nur nützlich, da man eben die Level Zeit nun von 38 auf 39 spart und das sind etliche XP und Kills, wo man höhere SC Marken bekommen könnte und somit Loot verpasst



Die Marken die dropen hängen mit dem RR des Gegners zusammen.Spätestens mit level 32 hat man zugang zu allen Marken man kann aber wenn mans wirklich drauf anlegt sich ab level 1 alle flugpunkte im t4 besorgen und kann ab da auf alles mitwürfeln wenn man es toll findet sich nem Zerg anzuschliessen,mitzulaufen und marken zu leechen.




Lari schrieb:


> Wieso überhaupt? Wer 39 Level gelevelt hat wird den letzten Level auch noch machen.



Ich hab auser beim 1. und 2. char nie level 40 gelevelt (oder level 50 in DaoC) sondern immer den gratis LUP genutzt,aus dem einfachen grund weil man spätestens nach dem 2. char eh jede Quest schon kennt und nix neues in der Richtung kommt bzw zu lesen bekommt ,von spannung beim leveln ganz zu schweigen PvE mobs grinden und questmobs/aufgaben abklappern ist nun mal nur solange spannend,wenn man nicht weiss wie es nach abschluss der aufgabe eventuell weitergeht oder wie sich die Geschichte weiterspinnt bzw wenn man neues zu lesen bekommt. Und ich kann mir da gut vorstellen das es da vielen PvPlern ähnlich geht.Dafür dann allerdings &#8364; auszugeben (fürs gratis LUP) wär mir wiedrum zu doof, weil dafür levelt man trotzallem in WAR noch viel zu schnell als das es sich lohnen würde (39 zu 40 geht an einem abend wenn mans drauf anlegt ).
Allerdings damals in DaoC ...... hmmmmm spätestens ab Char 2 wärs da ne echte Überlegung gewesen hät einem viele stumpfsinnige Stunden in Moderna erspart.


----------



## Pente (11. November 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Der WoW Shop bietet sehr wohl Vorteile denn durch die Pets bzw. Mounts kommste schneller an ein Achievement, so what?


  Du hättest genauso gut schreiben können, dass Spieler in WoW gegen echtes Geld das Aussehen ihres Charakters ändern können und dadurch einen Vorteil im Spiel haben. Bei dem Beispiel fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein. Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst welchen Vorteil Spieler durch Achievements in WoW haben, will ich nie etwas gegen das Beispiel gesagt haben.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (11. November 2010)

Nein im SC gibt es Marken die einen anderen Titel haben, diese Dinger bekommt man doch so weit ich noch weiß ab 40. Es gibt die Standard SC Marken und die besseren und die bekommt man erst mit Rang 40. Im O-RVR bekommt man alles mit niedrigen Rang. Alles im Länder der Toten, außer vielleicht zugang zur Ini. AbeR Marken vom Zeppe, Marken von Truhen, Beuteln und Spielern. Aber im SC gelten bissel andere Regeln. Das mit dem Schnellen Level geht aber wirklich nur im PVE richtig zu verlässig. Alles andere ist enorm Abhängig vom Gegner.

Ja das frag ich mich auch. Was bitte bringt der Erfolg bei WOW, für Spielentscheidenten Vorteil? Vorallem die, die man über Geld erwerben kann.


----------



## Miracolax (11. November 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Du hättest genauso gut schreiben können, dass Spieler in WoW gegen echtes Geld das Aussehen ihres Charakters ändern können und dadurch einen Vorteil im Spiel haben. Bei dem Beispiel fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein. Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst welchen Vorteil Spieler durch Achievements in WoW haben, will ich nie etwas gegen das Beispiel gesagt haben.



Ich kann mich noch an Threads erinnern (lange vorher), da wurde über die ach so bescheuerten WoW-Spieler hergezogen wie man denn so bescheuert sein kann in einem Itemshop irgendwelche Pets etc. zu kaufen (die ja nur Kosmetik sind) bzw. überhaupt etwas dort zu kaufen. Aber jetzt, wo Mythic selber einen Itemshop anbietet (da ihnen ja nix anderes mehr einfällt noch an Kohle zu kommen) jetzt ist es supertoll und voll die Innovation! Besser kann man sein Fähnchen nicht nach dem Wind drehen, aber das ist ja nix neues hier und kennt man zur Genüge  
Und nein, ich spiele kein WoW.

Unabhängig davon bin ich auch kein Freund von Itemshop & Co, aber Abo+Itemshop ist ja mal völlig daneben. Egal welches Spiel das anbietet. Namensänderung oder Servertransfer gegen reales Geld lass ich mir ja noch irgendwo angehen, aber Friseur und solche Scherze sind besser ingame aufgehoben!


----------



## Pente (11. November 2010)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch an Threads erinnern (lange vorher), da wurde über die ach so bescheuerten WoW-Spieler hergezogen wie man denn so bescheuert sein kann in einem Itemshop irgendwelche Pets etc. zu kaufen (die ja nur Kosmetik sind) bzw. überhaupt etwas dort zu kaufen. Aber jetzt, wo Mythic selber einen Itemshop anbietet (da ihnen ja nix anderes mehr einfällt noch an Kohle zu kommen) jetzt ist es supertoll und voll die Innovation! Besser kann man sein Fähnchen nicht nach dem Wind drehen, aber das ist ja nix neues hier und kennt man zur Genüge
> Und nein, ich spiele kein WoW.
> 
> Unabhängig davon bin ich auch kein Freund von Itemshop & Co, aber Abo+Itemshop ist ja mal völlig daneben. Egal welches Spiel das anbietet. Namensänderung oder Servertransfer gegen reales Geld lass ich mir ja noch irgendwo angehen, aber Friseur und solche Scherze sind besser ingame aufgehoben!


Wieso zitierst du mich wenn du auf meine Aussage absolut Null Bezug nimmst?   Stell dir vor ich spiele weder Warhammer noch WoW und ich habe den Shop sicher noch nie als "tolle Innovation" betitelt.


----------



## DerTingel (11. November 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass die Grenze eben überschritten wurde...



aha...wer hat denn diese ominöse grenze gezogen? für wen gilt sie? wodrauf bezieht sich diese grenze? was grenzt sie aus und was grenzt sie ein?
ich möchte mich jetzt nicht in euren sinn und hirnlosen streit einmischen, will nur mal ein wenig klarheit reinbringen, wenn du schon mit komischen metaphern um dich wirfst, wobei du sicherlich selber nichtmal verstehst warum!
mfg

&#8364;: um es abzukürzen und mir irgendwelche dummen antworten zu ersparen...
wodrauf ich hinaus will: du hast diese grenze für dich gezogen und DEINE grenze wurde überschritten.
nur jeder zieht halt seine grenzen woanders. 
hör einfach mit dem spiel auf und gut ist, aber versuch nicht deine meinung als allgemeingültig und einzig wahre darzustellen.
mfg


----------



## Terlian (11. November 2010)

Vorteile im Spiel selbst gegen Geld erwerben, et voila *die Grenze*.

Kleine Anmerkung, es fehlen hier eindeutig Smileys mit Mauern, Stacheldraht und Wachtürmen um eine Grenze entsprechend dar zu stellen.


----------



## Boccanegra (11. November 2010)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> Und allein schon der Threadtitel. Sorry, aber im WOW Forum wär so ein Thread nach dem ersten Beitrag geschlossen worden.
> LG,
> Lilro


Nein, das ist Quatsch. Im WOW-Board gab's schon ganz ähnliche Diskussion und Threads also der WOW-Shop kam; und auch jetzt, vor Cataclsym, gibt es sehr kritische bis negative Threads, etwa was den Schwierigkeitsgrad anbelangt. Man kann Buffed zwar gewiss vorwerfen, dass sie sich zwar anpreisen als "DAS PORTAL FÜR ONLINE-SPIELE", dann aber zu 90% WOW-News bringen, also zu wenig über andere Games berichten; aber was man buffed nicht vorwerfen kann, ist eine ungerechte Moderation in den verschiedenen Boards (in dem Sinne, dass in dem einen schneller oder weniger schnell Threads geschlossen oder zensiert wird wie in einem anderen); von Einzelfällen mal abgesehen wird eigentlich ziemlich einheitlich in den Bords zu den verschiedenen Games moderiert. 

Diese Lanze musste ich der Wahrheit willen denn doch für Buffed brechen.


----------



## Boccanegra (11. November 2010)

DerTingel schrieb:


> aha...wer hat denn diese ominöse grenze gezogen? für wen gilt sie? wodrauf bezieht sich diese grenze? was grenzt sie aus und was grenzt sie ein?
> 
> 
> €: um es abzukürzen und mir irgendwelche dummen antworten zu ersparen...
> ...



Diese Grenze - keine ingame-Vorteile für Games mit Abo-Bezahlmodus - wird aber von sehr vielen Spielern (ich getraue mir zu sagen: der überwältigenden Mehrheit) geteilt. So wie man umgekehrt allgemein akzeptiert, dass Spiele mit einem anderen Bezahlmodell - also Micro-Payment-Spiele - eben vom Verkauf solcher Goddies leben. Das hat nichts mit WAR zu tun, sondern ist eine Haltung, die generell in der MMO-Community anzutreffen ist; nicht bei allen, aber eben doch bei der großen Mehrheit. Kannst Du ja leicht überprüfen, denn diese Diskussion wurde schon oft geführt, hier bei Buffed wie auch in anderen Foren, zu WAR wie zu etlichen anderen Spielen.


----------



## Sethek (11. November 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> egal die üblichen Verdächtigen werden unser sicher gliech wiederlegen wie enorm sich diese Schönheitsteile sich auf das Spiel auswirken



Na das nenn ich doch mal fortschrittlich - gleich von vornherein klarstellen, dass eine Diskussion mit einem selbst ohnehin keinen Zweck erfüllt. Da spart man sich gleich ne Menge Arbeit - es sollten wesentlich mehr engstirnige und ignorante Personen diesem leuchtenden Beispiel folgen.

Was das Thema generell angeht: Wer hätte es gedacht, ich lehne es ab.
Der Kosmetikkram ist eine Sache - wer bescheuert genug ist, für so n bischen Optikblingbling realkröten auszugeben hat ungeachtet seiner Wirtschaftslage in meinen Augen ein Rad ab - aber das darf er auch haben, ist ja sein gutes Recht.
Der reale Spielvorteil hingegen, so gering er auch sein mag (extra-level und der nebulöse buff vom Snotling...), der stellt nunmal nen Präzedenzfall dar, und wer ernsthaft glaubt, dieses Angebot würde bei Erfolg nicht ausgeweitet...nunja.

Achja, den größten Vorteil hat man wohl mit Reittieren unter level 20 - 25% ist n ordentlicher Batzen, da startet die Gegenseite in jede Nordenwacht schonmal mit ner ordentlichen Hypothek aka gegnerkontrollierter Festung...


----------



## J_0_T (11. November 2010)

Ein item-shop und schon geht die welt unter. Okay... viele sehen es als unfairen vorteil das es mounts für starter gibt und man ein lvl oder so kaufen kann... oder der kleine snot mit seinem buff...

Erstens: Es is jedem selbst überlassen ob man sich daran beteiligt oder nicht.
Zweitens: Seht ma andere spiele die f2p sind... was da die sachen kosten und ja die haben auch auswirkungen aufs spiel. 

Das über was sich hier am anfang aufgeregt wurde is eigendlich mit nem kindergarden zu vergleichen oder noch besser mit den kleinen kindern da drin die nun heulen das der eine mehr bekommen kann als der andere weil mutti oder vati mehr geld haben... und da dachte man bei der anderen community schon grenzdebilen mist gelesen zu haben... aber man wird doch immer wieder überrascht... hut ab.


----------



## C0ntra (11. November 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Achja, den größten Vorteil hat man wohl mit Reittieren unter level 20 - 25% ist n ordentlicher Batzen, da startet die Gegenseite in jede Nordenwacht schonmal mit ner ordentlichen Hypothek aka gegnerkontrollierter Festung...



Leute die in einer Gilde sind, haben auch unlautere Vorteile in Form der Gildenstandarte, die gibt bis zu 45% Tempo!


----------



## Terlian (11. November 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> ...
> Zweitens: Seht ma *andere* spiele die *f2p* sind... was da die sachen kosten und ja die haben auch auswirkungen aufs spiel.
> ...



Interessant, also kostet WAR inzwischen keine monatliche Gebühren mehr? 



C0ntra schrieb:


> Leute die in einer Gilde sind, haben auch unlautere Vorteile in Form der Gildenstandarte, die gibt bis zu 45% Tempo!


... und der Beitritt in eine Gilde kostet wieviel Euro?


----------



## OldboyX (11. November 2010)

DerTingel schrieb:


> aha...wer hat denn diese ominöse grenze gezogen? für wen gilt sie? wodrauf bezieht sich diese grenze? was grenzt sie aus und was grenzt sie ein?
> ich möchte mich jetzt nicht in euren sinn und hirnlosen streit einmischen, will nur mal ein wenig klarheit reinbringen, wenn du schon mit komischen metaphern um dich wirfst, wobei du sicherlich selber nichtmal verstehst warum!
> mfg
> 
> ...



Die Grenze ist objektiv nachvollziehbar vorhanden und es ist einfach zu beweisen, dass sie eben überschritten wurde. Meine MEINUNG, dass ich es nicht gut finde, dass diese Grenze überschritten wurde die muss keiner teilen. Dennoch darf ich sie kundtun und du kannst genau gar nichts dagegen machen. Die Stelle an der ich diese Meinung als "allgemeingültig" und "einzig wahr" darstelle müsstest du mir aber erst noch zeigen.

Vielleicht solltest du dich nochmal mit etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit durch den etwas längeren Thread quälen und kommst dann zu einem besseren Verständnis. Oder gar noch besser, du beschäftigst dich mit derselben Problematik auch bei anderen Spielen (und das muss sich auch nicht ausschließlich auf MMOs alleine beschränken). Eventuell kommst du dann zu einer fundierteren Haltung als "alles ist relativ" und "daher erzählst du nur schmarrn" und kannst diese auch vernünftig begründen.

Dein schönes &#8364; habe ich schon weiter oben explizit zugestanden, es ist nicht nötig, gegen etwas zu argumentieren, das nie behauptet wurde. Die Grenze was akzeptabel ist in einem Spiel und was nicht ist natürlich eine rein subjektiv zu beantwortende Frage. Ob man aber über RL Geld spielmechanische Vorteile erkaufen kann oder nicht, das ist empirisch nachweisbar.



J_0_T schrieb:


> Ein item-shop und schon geht die welt unter. Okay... viele sehen es als unfairen vorteil das es mounts für starter gibt und man ein lvl oder so kaufen kann... oder der kleine snot mit seinem buff...
> 
> Erstens: Es is jedem selbst überlassen ob man sich daran beteiligt oder nicht.
> Zweitens: Seht ma andere spiele die f2p sind... was da die sachen kosten und ja die haben auch auswirkungen aufs spiel.



Man hat nicht das Gefühl, dass du überhaupt die Diskussion verfolgt hast.



> Das über was sich hier am anfang aufgeregt wurde is eigendlich mit nem kindergarden zu vergleichen oder noch besser mit den kleinen kindern da drin die nun heulen das der eine mehr bekommen kann als der andere weil mutti oder vati mehr geld haben... und da dachte man bei der anderen community schon grenzdebilen mist gelesen zu haben... aber man wird doch immer wieder überrascht... hut ab.



Dein Versuch die Problematik lächerlich zu machen ist weder konstruktiv noch zeugt er davon, dass du irgendwie bereit wärst dich der grundsätzlichen Frage, ob man für Geld Vorteile erkaufen können sollte oder eben nicht (und wenn, in welchem Ausmaß), überhaupt zu stellen. Falls du es in Ordnung findest, dass man sich für Geld bestimmte ingame-Vorteile erkaufen kann, dann könntest du das ja auch wie ein Erwachsener äußern, festlegen in welchem Rahmen du es in Ordnung findest und deine Gründe dafür argumentieren. Einer "man kann prinzipiell alle zahlenbasierten Stats des Chars direkt vom GM nach Wunsch bearbeiten lassen für entsprechendes Bargeld" würdest wohl auch du kaum zustimmen können, oder doch? Wie würdest du in einer solchen Extremsituation noch ein Spiel rechtfertigen können? Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass das überhaupt noch Spaß machen würde?

Ich habe geäußert, dass ich prinzipiell gegen "Geld für ingame-Vorteile" bin und darüber hinaus sogar noch gegen "Geld für ingame-Zierwerk". In letzterem Falle kann ich es zwar akzeptieren, aber befürworten kann ich es nicht. Meine Gründe habe ich versucht darzulegen im Laufe dieser Diskussion. Das was du hier bisher beigetragen hast ist im Vergleich wohl viel eher das kurze Aufheulen eines Kleinkindes, das nicht versteht worum es geht, aber einfach mal seinen Senf dazugeben möchte, ohne Struktur, ohne Stringenz, ohne eine Begründung und ohne Argumente.


----------



## meerp (11. November 2010)

Ich finde es recht interessant zu sehen wie sich 2 Gruppen bilden:

Die einen jammern warum es so wenige Updates gibt, die andern warum die auf einmal mehr Geld machen wollen um WAR weiter zu entwickeln..
Noch dazu wird keiner dazu gezwungen.


----------



## OldboyX (11. November 2010)

meerp schrieb:


> Ich finde es recht interessant zu sehen wie sich 2 Gruppen bilden:
> 
> Die einen jammern warum es so wenige Updates gibt, die andern warum die auf einmal mehr Geld machen wollen um WAR weiter zu entwickeln..
> Noch dazu wird keiner dazu gezwungen.



Und auch hier wieder, wenn man sich mit einer Sache nicht befassen will, dann reduziert man, malt schwarz weiß um für sich selbst eine einfache Antwort zu haben und schiebt die eigentliche Diskussion einfach beiseite. Schön, nicht?

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es eben verschiedenste Möglichkeiten gibt mehr Geld zu machen (und man zu manchen kritischer stehen kann und sollte als zu anderen) stellt sich hier die Frage, woher du ableitest, dass "die auf einmal mehr Geld machen wollen *um WAR weiter zu entwickeln*...".

Man gebe mir wieder Pymonte et al (Kompliment!) zurück die eine Diskussion führen können und nicht nur mit völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen Parolen um sich werfen.


----------



## Folkthing (11. November 2010)

ich bezweifle, dass sie war großartig weiter entwickeln wollen in anbetracht der tatsache, dass schon das nächste Warhammer mmo in arbeit ist (bildmaterial gibts schon)


----------



## C0ntra (11. November 2010)

Folkthing schrieb:


> ich bezweifle, dass sie war großartig weiter entwickeln wollen in anbetracht der tatsache, dass schon das nächste Warhammer mmo in arbeit ist (bildmaterial gibts schon)



Du meinst das PvE Spiel?


----------



## C0ntra (11. November 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> ... und der Beitritt in eine Gilde kostet wieviel Euro?



Es geht darum, das man sich mit dem Mounts nichts kaufen kann, was nicht Ingame auch ohne weiteres zu bekommen ist. Wenn man nun Geld dafür zahlt, dann bekommt man es eben ohne in einer Gilde zu sein. 
Das sind alles keine Dinge, wo man Ingame was weiß ich wie viele Stunden schuften müsste, um sie zu bekommen und die nun für die "Reichen" ganz easy im Shop erhältlich sind.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (11. November 2010)

Naja also Gilden als Unfairen Vorteil zu sehen, ist bei einem PVP Spiel schon bissel total beknackt. Gerade in einem PVP SPiel sind Gilden ein enorm wichtiger Faktor und somit Allianzen. Wer es als unfairen Vorteil ansieht, dass Gilden so haben und andere nicht. Schon erstaunlich. Es gibt sogar Spiele in den Gilden mehr sind, als nur einfache Gilden. In dem Gilden sogar ganze Aufgaben Gebiete übernehmen und dann wird es noch wichtiger, da brauch man keine Standarte mit Bonus, sondern der Bonus kommt durch die Gilde. PVP lebt durch Spieler und im PVP passiert nur was, gerade in dem Konzepten von WAR, wenn Leute was organisieren! Daher sind solche Bonis zwar sehr stark, aber können eingeplant werden und werden auch. Es gibt ja auch einiges an Bonus, wenn man so ein Fahnen träger wegmoscht. 

F2P zu vergleichen mit Abo Modell ist interessant. Ich meine man kann natürlich Bezahl Modelle vergleichen. Nur ist F2P ein Modell, was entweder im Konzept vom Guild Wars LEbt. Also unwichtige Dinge im Shop hat, die man auch sehr einfach und gezielt Ingame bekommt und sich an sich über die "Boxen" finanziert oder man macht F2P wie ROM sehr gut zeigt, dieses Browser Game Konzept. Man hat eine Währung dies es effektiv nur über wirkliches Geld gibt. Dafür kauft man sich eben Vorteile. Aber auch hier ist es von Game zu Game unterschiedlich, wsa man für Vorteile erhält! Einige Games wie HDRO, haben einige Vorteile mit man mit Erwerben einer Box kurzzeitig erhält und die nicht weggehen. Andere Konzepte haben eher ein sehr strenges, nur viel GEld dann auch Lohn. Andere sind dann wieder Milder oder liegen dazwischen. Aber F2P finanziert sich eben genau über dieses Geschäftsform. Nur bei Abo Spielen ist dies zusätzlicher Gewinn, denn man abschöpfen möchte. Nur sollte man bei P2P eben nicht, Vorteile bekommen für dieses Geld. Sondern wirklich nur Gimicks. 
Auch das mit dem "Frisur" usw. Sind keine Vorteile, aber eben Schade das man für Zahlen muss und dann bekommt man nur 4 Marken. Find ich auch bissel schwach für das Geld und eigentlich im Vergleich zu Mehr Renown, Items die stärker sind als alle anderen unter dem Renown Rang 81 usw. Also das RVR PAck gibt einfachmal starke Vorteile und wenn man besonders Starke Items macht und diese für 81-100 zur Verfügung stellt, was ja 100% kommen wird und damit Items die eigentlich besser sein sollten als das derzeitige Endgame Set. Ist es doch find ich ein großer Vorteil für Leute, die eben dieses Pack kaufen und auch für ihre Twinks.
Andere die das nicht wollen, sind dann im Nachteil. Das ist eben in meinen augen die Grenze, genau dieses RVR Pack find ich geht zu weit. Alle anderen sind teilweise nicht überlegt (Halt Boni die keine sein soll), aber noch im Rahmen. Aber mehr Renown, besser Items usw. Für Geld sollte im P2P kein Einzug halten, in keiner Form und wenn es nur ist, dass man dafür halt noch was machen muss. Es sollte nicht Fuß fassen im P2P.
Vorallem wird die Grenze für Neueinsteiger immer größer dadurch.


----------



## Churchak (12. November 2010)

meerp schrieb:


> Ich finde es recht interessant zu sehen wie sich 2 Gruppen bilden:
> 
> Die einen jammern warum es so wenige Updates gibt, die andern warum die auf einmal mehr Geld machen wollen um WAR weiter zu entwickeln..



Das sind keine 2 grp das sind ein und die selben. vor 2 monaten erzälten sie das WAR scheisse ist weils keine neuen inhalte gibt und nun das WAR scheisse ist weils nen Shop gibt. wirst sehn in 2 Monaten gibts den nächsten grund warums scheisse ist.halt wie es nun seit 2 jahren läuft.
Ratter ratter ratter die bartwickelmaschine dreht sich halt immer weiter.


----------



## bämae (12. November 2010)

Naja ist mir eigentlich egal. Wer für so was Geld ausgeben möchte kann es gerne machen. 
Und ich sehe ein Item Shop nicht als Schlimm an, so lange man dadurch keinen voreilt gegenüber leute bekommt die es ohne zu zahlen nicht erreichen können. Wer 10 USD für ein lvl zahlen will soll er doch, so lange man es auch normal erspielen kann. Und es wird ja auch keiner gezwungen was zukaufen.


----------



## Folkthing (12. November 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Du meinst das PvE Spiel?



dark millenium wird mit sicherheit KEIN pve spiel

http://www.gamestar....llennium_online,44391,2317231.html

auf der offiziellen seite ist bisher leider nur ein trailer zu finden

am besten einfach mal googlen, es gibt schon ein paar leckere screenshots


----------



## Trojaan (12. November 2010)

bämae schrieb:


> Naja ist mir eigentlich egal. Wer für so was Geld ausgeben möchte kann es gerne machen.
> Und ich sehe ein Item Shop nicht als Schlimm an, so lange man dadurch keinen voreilt gegenüber leute bekommt die es ohne zu zahlen nicht erreichen können. Wer 10 USD für ein lvl zahlen will soll er doch, so lange man es auch normal erspielen kann. Und es wird ja auch keiner gezwungen was zukaufen.



Sry... nehme es mir bitte nicht übel....mir liegt es fern Dich zu beleidigen...aber ich nehme Deine Aussage gerne auf und formuliere sie für Dich um.


Naja ist mir eigentlich egal. Wer für so was sein Geld ausgeben möchte kann es gerne machen.
Und ich sehe ein Item Shop nicht als Schlimm an, so lange man dadurch keinen Vorteil gegenüber Leuten bekommt die es ohne zu Zahlen nicht erreichen können. Wer 10 USD für eine + 0,2 Wertung in der Mathe Arbeit zahlen will soll er doch, so lange man es es auch normal erreichen kann. Und es wird auch keiner gezwungen was zu kaufen.

Nichts für ungut....ein MMORPG ist sicherlich kein realer Schultag..sondern ein virtuelles Spiel.
Nur vergessen viele halt, das ALLE Spieler beim Installieren des Games die Spielrichtlinien des Betreibers akzeptiert haben. Die sind zwar nicht rechtlich aber bestimmt moralisch bindend.
Jeder Spieler der sich also nicht an die Eula ( moralisch ) gebunden fühlt weil sie rechtlich keinen Bestand hat, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er ingame Mitspielern über den Weg läuft die ihn genauso behandeln, da sie sich genau so wenig an moralische Regeln gebunden fühlen.
Möchtest Du ein MMORPG spielen wo für alle die gleichen Regeln gelten, an die sich die Mehrheit auch hält ( egal ob sie bindend sind oder nicht), oder möchtest Du eine virtuelle Welt betreten wo jeder das machen oder kaufen kann wonach ihm gerade ist.
Du entscheidest....und viel wichtiger.... Du gestaltest aktiv durch Dein Spielverhalten das MMORPG mit.

Denke nach und höre auf Deinen Bauch...wozu trägt ein Item Shop für das gemeinschaftliche Massivmultionlinerollenspiel bei?

Your choice


----------



## Lari (12. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Das sind keine 2 grp das sind ein und die selben. vor 2 monaten erzälten sie das WAR scheisse ist weils keine neuen inhalte gibt und nun das WAR scheisse ist weils nen Shop gibt. wirst sehn in 2 Monaten gibts den nächsten grund warums scheisse ist.halt wie es nun seit 2 jahren läuft.
> Ratter ratter ratter die bartwickelmaschine dreht sich halt immer weiter.



Thread lesen, sehen, dass niemand WAR nun als Scheisse deklariert, weil es einen Itemshop bekommt, sondern das man gerade kaufbare Level/Vorteile/etc. kritisch sieht. Und das im Allgemeinen und nicht nur bei WAR.
Und dann darfst du dich gerne nochmal zum Thema äußern.


----------



## Churchak (12. November 2010)

bla bla bla hier wird Erbsenzählerrei in reinst Form betrieben es wird sich über 3% speed und den vorteil von ~30 marken aufgegeilt als gäbs kein morgen,dabei in kristallkugeln geschaut und mit der gleichen Hysterie von den immer gleichen NichtWARspielern vorgegangen(dir,OldboyX,Mirairgendwas,Golrik um die auffälligsten zu nennen),wie es schon bei den CtD,diversen unzulänglichkeiten im Spiel,neuen Inhalten und weiss was ich noch alles in den letzten Jahren war.Erzählt es also deiner Oma das es euch um den Shop geht.Spart euch diese geheuchelte Empörung und erzählt vorallem nichts von Grenzen überrschreiten.Gerade bei Mythic kann man sich seit gut 7 jahren nen Spielevorteil durch Geld erkaufen der bedeutend einschneidender für das betroffene Spiel ist.


----------



## Lari (12. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Gerade bei Mythic kann man sich seit gut 7 jahren nen Spielevorteil durch Geld erkaufen der bedeutend einschneidender für das Spiel ist.



Der da wäre? Kenne Daoc nicht.


----------



## Churchak (12. November 2010)

googel halt einfach mal nach buffbot


----------



## Lari (12. November 2010)

Ach die Buffbots?
Also Zweit-Accounts von Spielern mit kaufbaren Leveln zu vergleichen ist schon arg weltfremd 

In Eve kann man sich per Zweit-Account einen Miner an die Ressourcen stellen und mit dem Main schön die Cans leeren.
In WoW kannst du Multi-Boxing betreiben, wobei hier weniger der Vorteil als die Herausforderung des Multiboxing im Vordergrund steht.

Es war schon immer so, dass mehrere Accounts Vorteile bringen. Welche es sind ist von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich. Aber in einem P2P-Spiel separat in einem Itemshop Vorteile zu verhökern ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber.
Sie mögen jetzt noch so geringfügig sein, die Tendenz, die die Publisher einschlagen ist beunruhigend. Und Mythic ist nunmal der erste, der Level in einem P2P verkauft, das hat noch keiner getan. Selbst in F2P-Spielen gibt es keine Level zu kaufen, da gibts zumindest noch XP-Potions die die erhaltene Erfahrung erhöhen. Aber einen Level auf Knopfdruck gibts nicht gegen Bares. Und genau da liegt der Hauptkritikpunkt.


----------



## OldboyX (12. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> bla bla bla hier wird Erbsenzählerrei in reinst Form betrieben es wird sich über 3% speed und den vorteil von ~30 marken aufgegeilt als gäbs kein morgen,dabei in kristallkugeln geschaut und mit der gleichen Hysterie von den immer gleichen NichtWARspielern vorgegangen(dir,OldboyX,Mirairgendwas,Golrik um die auffälligsten zu nennen),wie es schon bei den CtD,diversen unzulänglichkeiten im Spiel,neuen Inhalten und weiss was ich noch alles in den letzten Jahren war.Erzählt es also deiner Oma das es euch um den Shop geht.Spart euch diese geheuchelte Empörung und erzählt vorallem nichts von Grenzen überrschreiten.Gerade bei Mythic kann man sich seit gut 7 jahren nen Spielevorteil durch Geld erkaufen der bedeutend einschneidender für das betroffene Spiel ist.



Wieso immer diese Agressionen, Unterstellungen, Übertreibungen und Pauschalisierungen. Du kannst doch auch ganz einfach und sachlich darlegen, dass dich der Itemshop nicht stört und du diese Kleinigkeiten in Ordnung findest.

Ansonsten kann man dich nie Ernst nehmen und deine Posts klingen ausschließlich nach Fanboy-Nerdrage der sich in eine defensive Agressionsspirale zurückgezogen hat, weil irgendwer sein Allerheiligstes kritisiert hat.

- Wo gibt es Hysterie? Ich habe immer diverse Probleme angesprochen. Hysterie (WAR wird morgen tot sein, Alle WAR spieler werden sterben, etc.) habe ich niemals verbreitet. Das existiert nur in deiner Einbildung.

- Wieso sollte ich es meiner Oma erzählen? Erzähl du doch deinen Schmarrn deiner Oma! Merkste was? 

- Welche geheuchelte Empörung? Ich bin nicht empört und schon gar nicht heuchle ich irgendwas. Ich finde es nicht gut, dass man Items kaufen kann, die Einfluß auf die Spielmechanik nehmen (wie ich schon x-mal jetzt gesagt habe). Du findest es in Ordnung? Schön, dein gutes Recht.

- Wieso sollte man von keiner Grenze sprechen dürfen, wenn es sie wohl offensichtlich gibt und sie belegbar ist und zudem die Problematik hinlänglich bekannt ist und sich für fast alle MMOs stellt und auch dort genau mit dieser einen Grenze diskutiert wird?

- Wieso kannst du nicht verstehen, dass es ein Unterschied ist, ob ein P2Win direkt vom Betreiber in das Spiel integriert wird, oder ob man eben außerhalb Möglichkeiten nutzt um im Spiel besser agieren zu können. Hättest du mitgelesen (und vor allem mitgedacht) hättest du vielleicht bemerkt, dass es schon lange geschenkt wird, dass sich natürlich mit Geld allerhand Vorteile erwerben lassen in einem MMO (von "nicht arbeiten müssen und dadurch mehr Zeit haben", über "mehrere Accounts betreiben" bis hin zu "ich bezahle mir 5 Vertragsspieler die mit mir rumrennen und meinen Char "pushen"). Das sind jedoch alles Dinge, auf die der Entwickler / Betreiber keinen Einfluß haben kann, genausowenig wie man es schafft restlos alle Goldfarmer und Powerlvl zu verbannen. Dennoch ist es ein himmelweiter Unterschied ob man dies nun zumindest versucht zu bekämpfen oder es eben gleich selbst anbietet.

Die Grenze ist (nein nicht identisch, versucht einfach mal die Analogie zu verstehen) wie bei der Tour de France:

Doping ist verboten, Material wird vorgegeben, Regeln stehen fest usw. dennoch kommt es natürlich vor, dass es Verstöße gibt und man wird nie alle erwischen. Zudem gibt es außerhalb der Tour die verschiedensten Möglichkeiten sich über Geld bessere Trainingsbedingungen, besseres Material, bessere Vorbereitung usw. zu verschaffen.

Wenn jetzt aber der Veranstalter hergeht und sagt: Für 50.000 Euro kannst du nach jeder Etappe Substanzcocktail XYZ erwerben, den wir legalisieren (anderes Doping kriminalisieren wir aber weiterhin) und jeder darf sich für 200.000 Euro einen Elektromotor für sein Fahrrad erwerben (andere Abweichungen von den Vorgaben werden aber weiterhin kriminalisiert). Dann ist das eine völlig andere Situation.

Wie schon x-mal gesagt kann jeder es werten wie er will (und das tue ich auch und dazu ist jeder eingeladen, aber ohne andere zu diskreditieren und ihre Meinung als "Hysterie" oder Kindergartenheuelrei hinzustellen, denn damit erreicht man nur, dass Diskussionspartner die geistige Reife in Frage stellen müssen, aber kaum nachvollziehen können, mit welcher Begründung es auch andere Sichtweisen gibt), aber wenn man den Unterschied zwischen P2Win und kein P2Win nicht erkennt (oder nicht erkennen will, worauf die extrem armseligen und sehr leicht zu widerlegenden angeblichen "Gegenbeispiele" hier eher hindeuten) dann fehlt es einfach am Verständnis.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (12. November 2010)

Zweit Account ist in einigen Games sehr hart.

Eve Online kenn ich Leute die 3 ACC haben und 2 davon Hulken und der dritte Orcat fertig. So kannste wenn du dir mühe gibst im Monat locker 2-3 Plexe kaufen und hast noch was über.
WOW wie auch gesagt, Multiboxing.

Aber 2. Account ist ne andere Schiene. Da er eben ein Teil des Spieles ist. Da es am Ende nichts weiter ist als 1 Spieler, spielt 2 Chars und zu 100% sind diese Buffbots nur passive Typen. Wenn die aktiv was machen, muss der Spieler sie auch steuern und jetzt kommt der Trick. Wenn es richtige Bots sind und nicht nur den Begriff tragen. Also wie bei WOW die Healbotfraktion =) die dazu abgestempelt wurde, diesen Titel in ehren zu tragen. Ist es was anderes. WEnn es richtige Bots sind. Ist es eher schwach von Mythic, nichts gegen Bots zu unternehmen und somit Boting zu erlauben. Ich glaube nicht das Mythic Bots erlaubt! Das wäre einfach unklar. Also ehrlich ... haha wenn Mythic bots erlaubt lol. 

Auch übertrieben. Ich stelle 3% nicht als Mega Vorteil hin. Nur ist der Vorteil unlogisch. Weil er eigentlich keiner sein soll, da er ja sonst sehr stark wäre. Also wird er gering gemacht, nur dann ist er wieder nicht so wichtig. Wieso also dann einen Vorteil?

Auch das mit dem Level. Ich hab es nie so stark beschrieen. Ich find es halt nur nicht richtig. Da es A gegen das Grundkonzept von WAR vestösst, dass man Levelt. Denn man bekommt so für Geld Level, also etwas was Service anbieten, die eigentlich verboten sind. Weil dies ... naja glaub in der AGB steht es schön drin warum diese Service verboten sind.
B ist es auch ein Vorteil, der wie die 3% kein so großer ist. Da von 40 Rängen 1 Überspringen ja nun nicht wirklich so toll ist.

Doch der RR ist ein Vorteil. Ein enorm großer. Schneller im RR aufsteigen, höheren RR erhalten und damit zugriff auf die Items haben die sehr stark sein werden. Also mal ehrlich, wer dort keinen Vorteil sieht und nicht sieht, dass diese einfachmal sehr stark ist, weiß auch nicht. Meine ich hätte mir WAR wieder angeschaut, die 14 Tage haben mir Spaß gemacht. Vorallem nach dem sie gesagt, haben dass sie das RR Leveln schneller machen wollen.
Doch ich bezahl dafür kein Geld. Das seh ich nicht ein. Weil das für mich ein Schritt zu weit ist. Ich meine jeder hat seine eigene Grenze.
Aber bessere Items zu bekommen, schneller Zugang zu neuen Inis und zu stärkeren Items, schneller zugang zu mehr Renownskillpunkten (RR ist ja net mehr ans Level angepasst. Heißt die Leute mit dem Pack haben von LEvel 1 Vorteil gegenüber Leuten ohne Pack!). Das heißt dieses Pack ist keine Pflicht. Gar keine. Doch bekommen Leute ohne dieses Pack weniger Vorteile und wenn es sogar Warpsteinausrüstung unter RR80 gibt. Ist das Pack doch fast Pflicht. Da man somit gute Rüstungen verpassen kann und am Ende das selbe macht wie Leute ohne Pack, nur man wird nicht so gut und stark belohnt wie die mit Pack. Also ist keine 2. Klassen PVP Gesellschaft! Es ist aber das bevorteilen von Leuetn die dafür bezahlen und ein Nachteil wenn man das Pack nicht kauft. Der Vorteil ist deutlich stärker als 3% Laufspeed und deutlich stärker als ein Mount im T2.
Da der Vorteil enorm ist. Viel Zeit die man einspart, viel schnelelr an Items kommen usw. 

Das RVR Pack ist in meinen Augen die Grenze überschreiten und bietet unglaubliche Vorteile teilweise. Die Frage ist halt auch mit den Items. Ob es nur 81+ Items sind, ob jeder die Marken nutzen kann oder ob man sie bekommt und nur mit Pack nutzen kann oder nur die mit Pack bekommen etc. Also je nach Situation, enstehen dort nochmal große Vorteile für Leute mit Pack. 

Also das schneller RR Leveln hätte ich begrüßt und mich gefreut. Doch wenn es nur für Geld verkauft wird, naja. Dann bekommen Leute so eine Art einfacheres RR farmen für Geld.

Edit wegen dem Buffbot. Das ist gegen die AGB =) und wenn es so ist. Kann ich nur sagen IDKFA.


----------



## Pente (12. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> bla bla bla hier wird Erbsenzählerrei in reinst Form betrieben es wird sich über 3% speed und den vorteil von ~30 marken aufgegeilt als gäbs kein morgen,dabei in kristallkugeln geschaut und mit der gleichen Hysterie von den immer gleichen NichtWARspielern vorgegangen(dir,OldboyX,Mirairgendwas,Golrik um die auffälligsten zu nennen),wie es schon bei den CtD,diversen unzulänglichkeiten im Spiel,neuen Inhalten und weiss was ich noch alles in den letzten Jahren war.Erzählt es also deiner Oma das es euch um den Shop geht.Spart euch diese geheuchelte Empörung und erzählt vorallem nichts von Grenzen überrschreiten.Gerade bei Mythic kann man sich seit gut 7 jahren nen Spielevorteil durch Geld erkaufen der bedeutend einschneidender für das betroffene Spiel ist.


Sachliche Diskussion ist augenscheinlich nicht deine Stärke. Persönliche Anfeindungen jeglicher Art haben hier einfach absolut nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Makalvian (12. November 2010)

Sry Pente aber wenn wie es hier den Anschein hat, dass ein Mod nur alle paar Monate reinschaut und keine unsachlichen Beiträge mehr geschlossen werden.
Sowie die Diskussion in vielen Beiträgen hier unter aller Sau verkommt, gerade im War-Bereich und man beide verfeindeten Parteien kennt.
Ist es durchaus als normal zu erklären, dass hier so ein Ton herrscht und beide Parteien tragen dazu bei.

Das Buffed-Forum gerade im War-Bereich erweckt eher den Anschein eines vergessenen Bereiches.
Wirkliche Fragen von Usern werden fast bis garnicht beantwortet, was sich aber auch auf die Aussage zurück führen lässt, dass fast alle Threads in der gleichen Flamerei enden.

Edit : Es wäre auch durchaus nett würdest du, die von dir angesprochene "nicht sachliche" Ausdrucksweise über mehere Threads verfolgen.
Somit würdest du dann beide Parteien kennen lernen und vieleicht merken, das solche Reaktionen nur normal sein können über Monate langes Flamen und gegen-Flamen.


----------



## Pente (12. November 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Edit : Es wäre auch durchaus nett würdest du, die von dir angesprochene "nicht sachliche" Ausdrucksweise über mehere Threads verfolgen.
> Somit würdest du dann beide Parteien kennen lernen und vieleicht merken, das solche Reaktionen nur normal sein können über Monate langes Flamen und gegen-Flamen.


Im Punkto Moderation kann ich dir nur raten Postings zu reporten. Ich selbst bin seit über 2 Monaten, aus zeitlichen Gründen, kein Moderator mehr.


----------



## Sethek (12. November 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Wirkliche Fragen von Usern werden fast bis garnicht beantwortet, was sich aber auch auf die Aussage zurück führen lässt, dass fast alle Threads in der gleichen Flamerei enden.



Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.


----------



## Sethek (12. November 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Leute die in einer Gilde sind, haben auch unlautere Vorteile in Form der Gildenstandarte, die gibt bis zu 45% Tempo!



Solange man für den Gildenbeitritt keine &#8364;uro ausgeben braucht und diese Möglichkeit jedem offensteht...ach, weisste was?
Bei solchen Argumenten seh ichs nicht mehr ein, überhaupt was Sachliches beizutragen. DER Kommentar spricht mal echt für sich...


Generell dürfen mich ab heute die allenthalben forenbekannten Fanatiker wieder als "Nicht-WAR-Spieler" pauschal abkanzeln und mir niedere Beweggründe unterstellen, wenn ich mich negativ zum Spiel äußere. Itemshop auf der einen und Inhalt der RvR-packs auf der anderen Seite bedeuten für mich das vorläufige Ende. Schade eigentlich.

Achja - vor 5 Jahren wars noch lustig... http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2005/4/25/


----------



## C0ntra (12. November 2010)

Es geht darum, das die scheinbaren Vorteile auf vielfältige Art und Weise Ingame zu erreichen sind, der Spieler hat die freie Wahl. Das ist eine sachliche Feststellung, wogegen ihr bloß keine rechten Gegenargumente finden könnt.
Ihr habt schlicht keinen Schimmer, was ein spielentscheidender Itemshop ist, dafür solltet ihr vlt F2P Spiele zocken, nach Möglichkeit schicke Grinder. 
Was man hier liest sind Spekulationen "wenn die Spieler die aktuellen Dinge kaufen, schieben die später wirkungsvollere Items nach", wobei man aber keinen Trend erkennen kann, den bildet ihr euch ein. So einen Shop hat Mythic nie ausgeschlossen, abgelehnt haben sie aber Dinge, die so ins Spiel eingreifen, das sie "must-have" sind und so etwas kann ich hier schlicht nicht erkennen.

Weshalb der Inhalt das RvR-Packs so gering ist wurde schon zu oft gesagt, keine Lust darauf noch einzugehen, wenn es eh überlesen wird.


----------



## Sethek (12. November 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Es geht darum, das die scheinbaren Vorteile auf vielfältige Art und Weise Ingame zu erreichen sind, der Spieler hat die freie Wahl. Das ist eine sachliche Feststellung, wogegen ihr bloß keine rechten Gegenargumente finden könnt.



Ja, auch leveln kann ich ingame. Super Argument. Mit der Logik kann ich auch die PvE-Sets im Itemshop anbieten, weil "man kann sie sich ja auch ingame erspielen". Um die Möglichkeit gehts doch (zumindest glaube ich das so rauszulesen) den meisten Kritikern gar nicht erst, wär ja noch schöner, wenn wir hier über bezahlte ingame-Vorteile diskutieren, die es im Spiel sonst NICHT zu erwerben gäbe.

Merkst Du eigentlich selber, welchen Argumentationsweg du da beschreitest? Nach Deiner "Kann man sich ja auch im Spiel holen, d'oh!"-Predigt wäre es anscheinend auch ok, per Einmalzahlung von 49,95&#8364; die kompletten loottables von Lost Vale zB für alle Charaktere freizuschalten und sich die jeweils gewünschten items per post zusenden zu lassen, denn wer das nicht will, kann sie sich ja auch ingame holen, ne?

Also entweder wäre für Dich mein Beispiel ein "no-go", dann wäre deine ganze Argumentation für die Tonne, oder aber es wäre kein Problem für dich - dann wiederum lägen unsere Ansichten, was MMOs und Computerspiele generell angeht, so meilenweit auseinander, dass sich eigentlich jedes weitere Wort nicht lohnt, da es nie, in 1000 Jahren nicht, zu einem Konsens führen kann.



> Ihr habt schlicht keinen Schimmer, was ein spielentscheidender Itemshop ist, dafür solltet ihr vlt F2P Spiele zocken, nach Möglichkeit schicke Grinder.



Doch, habe ich. Gerade deswegen spiele ich solche Spiele nicht. Eventuell kannst Du ja versuchen, dich in jemanden hineinzuversetzen, der von itemshops und Kohle für Fähigkeiten/etc. nunmal absolut nichts hält - der jemand hat derzeit (noch) die Wahlmöglichkeit zwischen den beiden Modellen, sub und f2p. Aber die Entwicklung im MMO-Sektor lässt nunmal auch wenig paranoide Zeitgenossen erahnen, dass sich die Shopkultur ausbreiten wird, bis sie das reine sub-Modell vollends verdrängt. Jemand, der das also nicht will, sieht einen liebgewonnenen Freizeitspaß quasi "vor die Hunde gehen" (nach seinen eigenen Kriterien) und geht deshalb auch, und zwar auf die Barrikaden, und verleiht seinem Unmut Ausdruck.



> Was man hier liest sind Spekulationen "wenn die Spieler die aktuellen Dinge kaufen, schieben die später wirkungsvollere Items nach", wobei man aber keinen Trend erkennen kann, den bildet ihr euch ein. So einen Shop hat Mythic nie ausgeschlossen, abgelehnt haben sie aber Dinge, die so ins Spiel eingreifen, das sie "must-have" sind und so etwas kann ich hier schlicht nicht erkennen



Erstens ist must-have schwer zu definieren - abseits der clientdateien, die man wirklich braucht, um überhaupt einloggen/spielen zu können, ist nichts wirklich must-have. Zweitens, in meinen Augen braucht man kein Verschwörungstheoretiker zu sein, um eine szeneweite Entwicklung auszumachen und das ganze mit dem relativ kompromisslosen Profitstreben von EA in Einklang zu bringen und darauf basierend die Zukunft zu deuten. Für mich zumindest schlüssiger als z.B. Kaffeesatz. Allerdings lassen sich objektive Kriterien zumindest für mich dazu eben nicht festlegen - sowohl "wird kommen" als auch "wird nicht kommen" sind Spekulation. Bei "Kann kommen" und "Kann nicht kommen" schauts hingegen schon anders aus...

Und ganz zum Schluss gratuliere ich Dir zu der offenbar von Dir erspielten Übergilde, in der jeder neuerstelle Char automatisch ne Stani zum schneller laufen hat und die damit keine Standartenträgerlimitationen hat, von den sonstigen Nachteilen, die so ne Standarte mit sich bringt ganz zu schweigen. Mit derlei Errungenschaften sähe ich pre-20-mounts und perma-3%-snotling eventuell auch unkritischer


Achja, an den RvR-packs wie derzeit angekündigt stört mich nicht der Umfang, sondern der Inhalt an sich - überweisen sie einmalig 9,99&#8364; und erhalten sie Zugriff auf 20 neue Rufränge und neue itemsets, die es sonst so nicht zu bekommen gibt. Das ist, leidlich kaschiert durch ein "Ja, muss man ja auch erspielen" für mich ein glatter, nicht kompensierbarer ingame-Vorteil im Itemshop. Über sowas KANN ich hinwegsehen, wenns im Rahmen einer Erweiterung passiert, die dann eh "quasi verpflichtend" ist, aber nicht, wenn sonst gar nichts da ist - und patch 3.4. hin oder her, auch der reicht zusammen mit den packs nicht für eine Erweiterung mit angemessenem Inhalt.


----------



## Boccanegra (12. November 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> ... wobei man aber keinen Trend erkennen kann, den bildet ihr euch ein.


Den Trend gibt es sehr wohl, und er ist nicht auf WAR beschränkt. Vielmehr werden solche Kombinationsmöglichkeiten - Abo + Micro-Payment - derzeit recht rege in der Spielindustrie diskutiert und ausprobiert. Es gab vor wenigen Jahren noch eine relativ klare Trennung zwischen Spielen, die auf Micro-Payment für spielinterne Güter basierten, dafür aber ansonsten FFA waren, und Spielen mit Abo-Struktur oder bezahlter Spielzeit, dafür aber waren die Güter nur ingame für alle auf gleiche Weise erhältlich. Das hat sich mittlerweile ziemlich geändert. Es begann damit, dass bestimmte besondere Dienstleistungen nur outgame gegen echtes Bares zugänglich gemacht wurden, angefangen von Servertransfers über Änderungen am Spielcharacter von zumeist kosmetischer Natur) und setzte sich dann fort, dass bestimmte Güter zuerst auch, dann sogar nur gegen Bares erhältlich wurden, Mounts, Zierwerk usf. ... nichts davon ist spielentscheidend, das meiste nur Aufputz, einiges komfortabel. Aber die Diskussion ist noch lange nicht am Ende. Ich habe irgendwo ziemlich am Anfang dieses Threads einen Link zu einem Artikel gepostet in dem es u.a. um diese Diskussion geht. Micro-Payments sind industrieweit auf dem Vormarsch, einfach weil sich damit hübsch Geld machen lässt. Das war der Grund warum zb. Turbine sein LOTRO gänzlich auf dieses Modell umstellte. Der Shop bei WAR lässt die Warhammer-Welt nicht untergehen. Aber man muss schon sehr ahnunglos sein über den Stand der Diskussion um zu glauben, es gäbe da keinen Trend. Richtig ist allenfalls, dass der Trend nicht auf WAR alleine beschränkt ist, es ist ein industrieweiter Trend. In welcher Weise und welchem Umfang Micro-Payments mit Abo-Zahlungen kombiniert werden, wird ganz alleine von den Spielern abhängen. Je besser diese Angebote angenommen werden, desto mehr werden sie in immer mehr Bereiche ausgebaut. 

Ich kann, bei der Gelegenheit mal wieder gesagt, nur empfehlen Scott Jennings Blog Broken Toys regelmäßig zu lesen. Was immer in der Spieleindustrie gerade Thema ist, welche Trends auch immer gerade auszumachen sind,  früher oder später findet man da interessante Insider-Informationen und -Einblicke.


----------



## C0ntra (12. November 2010)

Es geht nicht um Schwarz oder Weiß. 
Die Argumentation geht dahin, dass die angebotenen Items akzeptabel sind, unter bestimmten Bedingungen. Und auf diese Bedingungen kommt es an und Mythic hat jene aufgestellt, als man sich erstmals mit dem Thema Itemshop beschäftigt hat. Dies muss man sich für jedes Items einzeln fragen und es nicht verallgemeinern. Heute ist es ein Level und morgen ein RR ist völlig abwegig, das ist Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.
Es geht nicht um Items, die es überflüssig machen bestimmte Inhalte zu spielen. Es geht nicht um Items, die den eigenen Char bedeutend stärker machen als ein Char, der diese Items nicht hat - das wäre must-have.

Man schaue sich die Wirklichkeit im T1 an, 90% warten in Nordenwacht am Leuchtturm bzw den Baracken, einige haben Hirschmäntel (die scheinbar nicht mehr droppen), wieder einige sind in einer Gilde und haben sich das Recht verdient Standarten zu tragen. Selbst ohne schnelles Mount kannst du zuerst an der Festung sein, wenn die Leute durchlaufen würden. Das einzig sinnvolle für das Mount ist es, den langen Weg im PvE (z.B. zu den PQs)nach Norden bzw Süden in kürzerer Zeit zurückzulegen. Im RvR/SZ sind die Distanzen viel zu kurz!


----------



## Pymonte (12. November 2010)

Und ich freue mich dennoch auf 1.4 und finde 15€ für die beiden Packs okay  Ich habe mir auch den Snotling und das Trusty Mount gekauft (letzteres um in einer kleinen uGR37 Gilde zu zocken) und der Rest ist mir (vorerst) egal. Ich brauch kein Level up, ich brauch kein T1 Mount.

Solange der Shop in der Richtung weiter läuft ist es okay. Wichtiger für mich ist eher, wie sie die Gestaltung des Free Contents nun machen. Es soll ja nun öfters kleinen Content geben (gratis!) und da ist un die Frage, obs jedes mal dazu auch ein Vanity Pack gibt oder sowas auch mal ingame erscheint. Wobei sich eh keiner 100 Pets oder 20 Mounts kauft, egal wie toll sie sind. 
Und das kann bisher noch keiner von euch sehen/einschätzen. Da könnt ihr sagen, was ihr wollt.


----------



## Churchak (12. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ach die Buffbots?
> Also Zweit-Accounts von Spielern mit kaufbaren Leveln zu vergleichen ist schon arg weltfremd



Durch die Aussage merkt man das du wirklich nie DaoC gespielt hast und somit keinerlei schimmer hast wie stark so nen Buffbot auf nem extra Acc in DaoC in die Spielemechanik eingegriffen hat. 
Ums kurz zu machen so nen Buffbot hat deinen Char so extrem gepimpt das dein Gegner entweder sich auch nen Buffbot zulegen musste um noch mithalten zu können (oder er kannte einen der nen BB hatte und schnorrte sich da die Buffs) ,oder in bestimmten bereichen halt einfach kein Land mehr sah (solo,kleingrp RvR. Zerg war scheiss egal 8v8 schon nichtmehr zumindest wenn man Midi war da die buffs eines Schamis nicht ausreichten um die ganze grp zu buffen ....). Ach ja die buffanzahl des BBs war begrenzt sprich maximal 1 BB reicht für 3 leute.Im übrigen war die Buffmechanik so das wenn der der gebufft hat stirbt alle buffs weg waren da BBs aber nie sterben da sie sicher amPorterkeep stehn ......... Durch BBs war man im übrigen auch in der lage XX mal so schnell zu leveln wie ohne,da so sachen wie grpsuche und vor allem Heilersuche weggefallen sind und man die expe der mobs auch nicht mehr mit anderen teilen musste.
Zu deinem Verständniss DaoC war noch eins von den rpgmmos wo wert auf klarre abgrenzung der archertypen gelegt wurde und man nicht mal fix für 10 gold seinen heiler auf nen DD umskilln konnte,ganz davon abgesehn das umskilln die ersten Jahre nur ging wenn man nen Stein hatte welcher bei besonders schwere mobs (nicht so Weichspühl Mobs für 24 Leute ne ich mein die grossen für 100+++ Leute  ) im PvE legte und den mit Glück sich erwürfelte.
BBs wurden im übrigen erst gängig als Mythic es zulies das man gleichzeitig 2 mal DaoC auf seinem Rechner laufen lassen konnte was nicht von anfang an ging und man häts auch leicht unterbinden können indem man Buffs nur in Grp zuläst und ne reichweite gibt. Aber warum sollten sies machen war doch zu ToA Zeiten geschätzt jeder 4. acc nen BB acc sprich ne menge schotter extra.
Schlussendlich 2. acc in DaoC = durch &#8364; gekaufter vorteil der weit weit grösser ist als 3% speed und die popel abzeichen für den einen tag früher 40 sein = euer "die grenze wurde mit dem EA shop überschritten!!!" ist hinfällig ,selbige ist seit Jahren überschritten ...... aber schon klar ich bin weltfremd.


----------



## Sethek (12. November 2010)

Hmmm...

Also ich hab damals DAoC gespielt und im Zuge der buffbot-Legalisierung aufgehört. Ja, es war tatsächlich so (und so ists heute auch noch) dass die buffs ganz ganz extrem die Leistungsfähigkeit des Chars pimpen. Gaaanz wenige Klassen konnten ohne buffbot zwar noch gut mithalten (Ordensbruder z.B. als enh/staff) aber generell war das Spiel damit für mich gegessen. 

Was mich daran jetzt allerdings interessiert - in welcher Galaxie ist jetzt die Existenz von buffbots in DAoC vor dem WAR-shop relevant oder sogar interessant?

Erstens und kurioserweise ist DAoC ein Mythic-Produkt (ein Schelm...)

Zweitens legitimiert eine zurückliegende Sache, die nicht in Ordnung war, noch lange nicht ähnliche Dinge zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt - so kann ich aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Mord seit Jahrtausenden eines der beliebtesten menschlichen Hobbies ist, trotzdem nicht mal eben rauf in den dritten Stock und die zänkische Oma Inga (im übrigen ein stadtbekanntes böses Weib) defenestrieren ohne strafrechtliche Konsequenzen.

Drittens sind itemshop als offenkundiges "Geschäftsmodell" und buffbots als "geduldetes Ausnutzen einer EULA-Bestimmung" zwar im Ergebnis vermutlich ähnlich, aber systemisch doch vollkommen unterschiedlich gelagert.

Und Viertens wars, davon abgesehen, eine ganz andere Zeit - wer würde z.B. in der heutigen Zeit nen DAoC-enhancement-Kleriker in nem MMO spielen wollen?


Fazit: Die DAoC-buffbots waren damals ein relativ durchsichtiger Weg für Mythic, die Einnahmen zu erhöhen. Für die Einführung einer Mikrotransaktionsplattform für WAR haben sie für mich aber nur insofern Bedeutung, dass mich die Tatsache erheitert, dass wieder Mythic auf dem ungebremsten Ramschverkauf steht 

Auf die 100+++-Leute, die einer einzigen Person den respec ermöglichen, geh ich jetzt mal nicht ein, das erheitert mich zwar auch, gehört aber weder in diesen thread noch in dieses Forum


----------



## Firun (12. November 2010)

Bitte beachtet die Netiquette beim Posten hier im Forum auf Buffed.de


----------



## Sethek (12. November 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Bitte beachtet die Netiquette beim Posten hier im Forum auf Buffed.de



Pfui, sage ich! Jetzt traut sich keiner mehr was sagen, und der Malkavianer, pardon, Makalvian steht mit seiner Behauptung, die Foren hier würden nicht moderiert, auch ganz schön mau da 


Nein, mal im Ernst, der Ratschlag ist wohl wirklich gut brauchbar - ich merks ja bei mir, da ist die Zornader auf der Stirn auch schon angeschwollen, eben weil mir WAR doch wieder richtig Spaß gemacht hat.
Ich geh jetzt erstmal nen riiiiiichtig fetten Dickmach-Cappuccino machen und danach ist hoffentlich die Lockerheit wiederhergestellt


----------



## Churchak (12. November 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Was mich daran jetzt allerdings interessiert - in welcher Galaxie ist jetzt die Existenz von buffbots in DAoC vor dem WAR-shop relevant oder sogar interessant?


in der wo leute entrüsstet behaupten das es was ganz neues grenzüberschreitendes sein das ne firma extra kohle verdient obwohl sie doch nen abo model am laufen hat(steht hier irgednwo im thread).


Sethek schrieb:


> Drittens sind itemshop als offenkundiges "Geschäftsmodell" und buffbots als "geduldetes Ausnutzen einer EULA-Bestimmung" zwar im Ergebnis vermutlich ähnlich, aber systemisch doch vollkommen unterschiedlich gelagert.


Das Ergebniss ist nicht ähnlich es ist das selbe und zwar extra Kohle für die Firma.
BBs griffen/greifen aber viel tiefer ins spiel ein als alles was es im shop auch nur im ansatz gibt ob sich das ändern wird (also ob die eingriffe in das spiel durch den Shop irgendwann mal genauso frapierend werden) dazu gibt es 3 Meinungen und zwar "alles wird schlimmer morgen gibts bestimmt RRs für &#8364; die schweine !!!!" , "nein es gibt nur Zeug mit geringsten/keinen Einfluss im Spiel" und " ka wird die zeit zeigen alles ist möglich hoffen wir das beste " (zu denen zähl ich mich).


Sethek schrieb:


> Und Viertens wars, davon abgesehen, eine ganz andere Zeit - wer würde z.B. in der heutigen Zeit nen DAoC-enhancement-Kleriker in nem MMO spielen wollen?


 da ich unter anderen nen Barden in lotro spiel und der mich doch schon sehr stark daran erinnert muss ich da wohl "hier ich" sagen .zusammen mit anderen spieln und die heilen ist wohl (unteranderem) mein ding ich muss nicht unbedingt das soloalleskönnertier sein und schon gar nicht wenn ich nen heiler in nem MMO spielen möchte.deswegen spielt man ja nen MMO oder? Ok ich verbessere mich deswegen spiel ich MMOs.


Sethek schrieb:


> Auf die 100+++-Leute, die einer einzigen Person den respec ermöglichen, geh ich jetzt mal nicht ein, das erheitert mich zwar auch, gehört aber weder in diesen thread noch in dieses Forum


bevor du lachst lies noch mal am ende bekommst du mit das ich durchaus nicht schreibe das die 100 leute nur für mich dahin gehn.Natürlich hät ich mich wohl deutlicher ausdrücken sollen und von dem einen der bis zu 6 dropenden [font="Avalon,Wide Latin,Arial"] [/font]Exerpiseteinen schreiben sollen oder warns 4 ..... egal und der hoffnung der leute da auch einen davon abzubekommen wenn der Drache erst mal tot ist.Ich schrieb im übrigen auch noch "in den 1. jahren" das seit ToA vieles bedeutend einfacher geworden ist steht eh auser Frage aber da war dasspiel schon wie alt 3 jahre?4? 



Sethek schrieb:


> Pfui, sage ich! Jetzt traut sich keiner mehr was sagen, und der Malkavianer, pardon, Makalvian steht mit seiner Behauptung, die Foren hier würden nicht moderiert, auch ganz schön mau da


der war das 1. mal seit 3 monaten da und das auch nur wegen ner Anzeige, sprich im Februar kommt er erst wieder........frühestens.


----------



## Pente (12. November 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Pfui, sage ich! Jetzt traut sich keiner mehr was sagen, und der Malkavianer, pardon, Makalvian steht mit seiner Behauptung, die Foren hier würden nicht moderiert, auch ganz schön mau da


Report-Funktion nutzen wirkt Wunder.


----------



## Sethek (12. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> in der wo leute entrüsstet behaupten das es was ganz neues grenzüberschreitendes sein das ne firma extra kohle verdient obwohl sie doch nen abo model am laufen hat(steht hier irgednwo im thread).


Das hab ich dann wohl überlesen, weils auch quatsch ist - daran is rein gar nix neu.
Kacke find ichs trotzdem 




> BBs griffen/greifen aber viel tiefer ins spiel ein als alles was es im shop auch nur im ansatz gibt ob sich das ändern wird (also ob die eingriffe in das spiel durch den Shop irgendwann mal genauso frapierend werden) dazu gibt es 3 Meinungen und zwar "alles wird schlimmer morgen gibts bestimmt RRs für &#8364; die schweine !!!!" , "nein es gibt nur Zeug mit geringsten/keinen Einfluss im Spiel" und " ka wird die zeit zeigen alles ist möglich hoffen wir das beste " (zu denen zähl ich mich).


Klar waren buffbots viel weitreichender, keine Frage - nicht nur, weil man damit sologanken konnte, sondern eben auch - hast du ja schon angeschnitten - dass man kaum mehr Gruppen fand, wenn man selber keinen bb stellen konnte/wollte. Ich würde allerdings z.B. die 3% nicht so arg verharmlosen. Zu jeder Zeit bedingungslos 3% können ne Menge Holz sein, wenn man sieht, wie einen Schamanen durch ganze Zonen kiten z.B. - 3% hört sich nach nicht viel an, aber grade in solo-Aktionen können die schon recht entscheidend werden.
Trotzdem ist es zugegebenermaßen nicht "extrem" entscheidend - ich möchte aber meine Position auch vertreten wissen, die lautet in etwa "nicht allzu sehr das Spielgeschehen beeinflussend, trotzdem für mich inakzeptabel". 




> da ich unter anderen nen Barden in lotro spiel und der mich doch schon sehr stark daran erinnert muss ich da wohl "hier ich" sagen .zusammen mit anderen spieln und die heilen ist wohl (unteranderem) mein ding ich muss nicht unbedingt das soloalleskönnertier sein und schon gar nicht wenn ich nen heiler in nem MMO spielen möchte.deswegen spielt man ja nen MMO oder? Ok ich verbessere mich deswegen spiel ich MMOs.



Das ufert jetzt ziemlich aus, aber: als Barde in LotRo ist man halt schon ein richtig toller Heiler - der Hauptheiler halt- während der gute alte enhance-Kleriker (genauso wie buffdruide und -Schamane) weder zum Heilen noch zum Kloppen getaugt hat, sondern eben NUR zum buffen - klar konnte der baselineheals, aber so beeindruckend waren die nu auch nicht, und für ordentliche speclineheals fehlen bei ordentlichen buffs halt die Punkte...klar, damals in den ersten Jahren war das nix schlimmes, aber aus heutiger Sicht? Schon eher relativ fad 

So langsam droht aber offtopic, oder?


----------



## Sethek (12. November 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Report-Funktion nutzen wirkt Wunder.



Petzen ist was für kleine Mädchen...öhm...moment...


----------



## Pente (12. November 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Petzen ist was für kleine Mädchen...öhm...moment...


Es gibt einfach grundlegende Verhaltensregeln die für alle gelten. Jeder kann gerne frei seine Meinung äußern, aber das Ganze sollte in einem angemessenem Rahmen stattfinden. Alles andere hat hier nichts verloren.


----------



## Trojaan (12. November 2010)

@ Churchak

Grundsätzlich kann ich Dich ja verstehen und wenn ich ehrlich zu mir selber bin, dann hast Du mit dem BB ja net ganz unrecht. Es war eine wesentliche Erleichterung und brachte große Vorteile.
Allerdings wünsche ich mir für Dich , das Du bei Deiner leidenschaftlichen Diskussionsweise den Grad der Sachlichkeit nicht verläßt.
Fairer Weise sollte man dann aber auch erwähnen das der Kleriker (B ein natürlicher Spielcharakter war und die Heilerfigur schlechthin bei DAoC darstellte, welcher auch erst mal gelevelt werden mußte. Und das nicht zu knapp. Für die 40 Level + den 10 erforderlichen Meisterstufen (nur im Raid zu ergattern) + den unabdingbaren Epics ( oft nur mit mehreren Grps machbar ) die nicht selten bei den Bossen droppten die nuer alle 7 Tage respawnten. Dann war es noch notwendig seine Equip auf 100% zu leveln und die enstsprechenden Rollen zu erfarmen oder für teures Gold in derv Housing zu kaufen um jedes Epic aktivieren zu können.. Ein durchschnittlicher Spieler mit 4std. täglicher Onlinezeit so schätze ich, wird ( selbst wenn er duch die Gilde gezogen wurde) mindestens 3 - 6 Monate gebraucht haben um alles zu erreichen, nur damit dann auch die Buffs mit dem höchsten Skill ihre Wirkung fanden. Von den Reichspunkten (ebenfalls nochmal schlappe 6 Monate)die zum erreichen von RR7 notwendig waren um dann auch aktiv auf dem Schlachtfeld (oder im Stick als B einigermassen stehenbleiben zu können.
Du bemerkst also...es war schon ein großer spielerischer Aufwand nötig um solch einen BB auch nur ansatzweise spielbar zu machen, selbst dann wenn er nur als BB im Keep stand.

Wenn ich Dir jetzt beipflichte und sage... ja das ist genau betrachtet auch eine Spielerleichterung so steht sie jedoch für mich persönlich in keinem direkten Zusammenhang mit einem Item Shop.
Geldbörse auf.... und zack bin ich imba (hust). So schnell kann das nämlich gehen sollten die Item Shops mal den vollen Warenbestand von Möglichkeiten in ihrem Sortiment bereit halten.
Da ist nicht mal mehr ansatzweise eine Form von Eigenleistung nötig.

Und gerade eben....weil nicht nur der WAR Item Shop diese Möglichkeiten mal bieten könnte, und da wir beide festgestellt haben zu welchen Auswirkungen in der Spilemechanik es mit einem geduldeten BB in DAoC gekommen ist, vertrete ich meine Meinung.
Ein Item Shop war bisher immer ein schlechtes Omen ( egal wie groß oder klein die Vorteile waren) und lieferte vom Betreiber ein schlechtes Vorbild an die Community ab.


----------



## J_0_T (12. November 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Interessant, also kostet WAR inzwischen keine monatliche Gebühren mehr?
> 
> 
> ... und der Beitritt in eine Gilde kostet wieviel Euro?





Hmmm... vlt falsch ausgedrückt aber ich beziehe mich ma da auf die item shops... schon ma gesehen was man bei solchen games dort findet? Wo is da die fairness gegenüber denen die kein geld ausgeben? 

am ende is es so... das was bei War erworben werden kann hat nicht viel auswirkung aufs game selbst... vlt der gekaufte lvl... aber uiii... das is ein lvl und wenn ich es ma recht sehe sogar limitiert...


----------



## Sugarwarlock (13. November 2010)

jetzt hab ich als mac user gar kein spiel mehr =(.

Im ersten moment dachte ich, dass es ja eigentlich wie in wow ist. aber ich finde das eine level und die mounts geben da eine gewisse negative tendenz vor. Der unterschied zu wow ist ja, dass man das Mount nicht mehr mit ingame gold kaufen muss. in wow muss man ja noch das gold für das reiten aufbringen und hat dann zusätzlich ein mount. und ein level ist vielleicht nicht viel aber alles fängt klein an. erst ist es ein rang, dann ein rufrang und bald dann 2 oder 3 (ruf)ränge.

Naja. ich find warhammer online hat eh schon an spielspaß verloren.


----------



## Churchak (13. November 2010)

@Sethek naja die hatten die funkion des ruptens war ja in DaoC noch bedeutend bösartiger war als es in jetzigen spielen mit dem bissel zurücksetzen der fall ist,später ist dann noch das buffklauen dazu gekommen,naja und man war halt der mainrezzer und musste halt im kampf nachbuffen ach und ziel nummer 1. war man meist auch sprich man musste kiten wie sau.da gabs schon verdammt viel zu tun.^^ 
Und was offtopic angeht das thema ist eh durch und wenns zu bunt wird haben wir ja noch Karl-Heinz der aufpasst und zu Mutti geht. ^^ 

@Trojaan du verwegselst da was.Für nen reinen BB bedurfte es keinen aufwand in sachen RR die höchsten buffs gabs in dem du einfach 46 punkte in die entsprechende linie stecktest. fürs PvE wars dann noch gut wenn man die MLs im ToA mitnahm aber auch nur bis ml 5 fürs mana feld.artes brauchtes für nen bb auch nicht wobei glaube du hast recht irgendwasgabs da später womit du deine buffs pimpen konntest aber an aufwand bedurfte es "nur" des levelns bis 46 was mit einführung modernas (+ alb/hib gegenstücke) + pet pull ja dann auch nicht mehr das ding war.

In sachen Shop (um überhaupt noch was zum thema zu schreiben  ) magst du schon in gewisser weise recht haben,wenn mans aber mal ganz nüchtern betrachtet und sich fragt was sich an der situation bei einem selber ändern würde wenn man im Shop von WAR selbst RRs kaufen könnte,dann stell ich für mich fest das sich für mich wohl nichts gross ändern würde. Ich würd weder in Versuchung geraden dafür € ausgeben zu wollen,noch würde sich gross was daran ändern das ich gegen im RR höhere Leute antretten müsste.Das mach ich seit quasi anfang an und macht unteranderm auch den kick im spiel aus wenn man nen RR höheren weggeflext hat.Wer so doof ist und € ausgibt nur um nen stärkeres gefühl in der Hose zu haben nur zu. Fakt ist doch auch,ist man mal rr80 verliert der Char unheimlich an Reiz der kommt auch nicht wieder in dem man kleene gankt.

Noch mal ne andere Schiene wär es,würde es Gegenstände mit extremen Stats im Shop geben womit ich dann null Chance mehr ohne hät.Aber nun ja wenn man erstmal seinen ersten Char, welcher ~130 Tage ingame Zeit auf den Buckel hat,gelöscht hat dann ist man in Sachen Spielen den Rücken kehren schmerzbefreit da geht eh nix drüber. ^^

PS da ich nun schon wieder die Erbsenzähler trappeln höhre und ihr "aber aber aber würd man RRs kaufen können hät man ja auch insta zugang zu den hohen sets bzw den Waffen und damit giiiiigantische Vorteile !!!!" Naja dazwichen liegen immer noch die Marken und wenn man die dann zusammen hat hät man auch den RR dafür gemacht.ganz davon abgesehn das die waffen im X% bereich vorteile gewähren aber naja da sich über 3% mehr speed aufgeregt wird zieht das Argument dei denen eh nicht.Scheiss drauf.^^
pps hmmm Markenpacks 100 offimarken für 9 € 95 .Na mal sehn wohins geht.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (13. November 2010)

Das Fragen von Usern nicht beantwortet werden, ist aber auch weil viele es garnicht machen, die es könnten.

Nur mal ehrlich, mich interessiert es nicht was DAoC damals gemacht hat und das man Bots legalisiert. Das ist mal ne andere Liga. Das ist sogar mehr als Grenzüberschreitung. Wenn die wirlich Bots legalisieren, haben sie in einem PVP SPiel Cheaten erlaubt. Das doch mal der Hammer. Cheaten im PVP erlauben, ist doch mal mehr als unverschähmt. Aber DAoC ist Geschichte und halt ein Randprodukt, was noch gezockt wird und ein sehr inovativ für seine Zeit war. Aber es ist Vergangenheit und mir schnurze das man damals halt Heilklassen hatte und das heute alles billig und weich ist jau nd bla und früher musste man ... Mal ganz ehrlich, heute ist ne andere Zeit sorry. Klar ist nicht jede Änderung toll und nimmt auch den reiz. Aber das eigentlich Problem, ist halt bie WAR das Items ne Rolle spielen und Items wichtiger Faktor sind und 3% mehr Speed sind nicht viel. Klar ich reg mich net über die 3% auf. Sondern eher darüber, dass der Snot cool ist und an sich für sich spricht. Der Buff aber garnichts mehr zu tun hat, mit dem Snot und niemand den Snot dafür kauft. Das heißt er hat ein Buff, damit er eben ein Buff hat, der nicht stark sein darf. Das ist kein Erbsenzählen, sondern ein Unverständnis vom Prinzip. Wieso hat ein Gimick, einen Bonus der net stark ist. Entweder hat er einen Bonus oder nicht. Solche Pseudovorteile, finde ich unpassend und halt dahingehend falsch, da man eben indirekt ja einen Vorteil bringt. Deswegen gleich weglassen und fertig. Es ist ein Pet mehr nicht. 

Aber das mit dem RR ist für mich schon etwas ungerecht. Klar RR kaufen macht kein Sinn, logo man brauch Marken keine Frage. Aber Ingame schneller RR bekomme schon.
1. Man kommt an einige Grundrüstungen sehr billig ran. Teile bekommt man ja übers RVR sehr zügig ob über Kisten, AH oder Marken 0 Problem. Man kommt fix an einige Rüstungen heran und gerade in diesem Bereich bis 65 ist meistens der RR das Hinterniss, nicht die Marke.
2. Im SC tauscht man Marken hin und her, was ich falsch finde. Ich will jetzt nicht ein anderes Spiel nennen aus guten Grund, die sind auch teilweise Irre. Aber 5:1 in eine Richtung tauschen ist ok. Aber nicht zurück. Durch das Zurück tauschen, verlieren niedrige Marken am Wert. Aber nicht im Sinne von einfacher zu farmen nein. Im SC wird es deutlich bitte diese SC Marken geb ich doch net für Items aus, solange ich net ne Hohe Stufe davon bekomme. Ich schalte die höhere Frei und dann nochmal der Kurs wird dann enorm. Selbst bei einer Stufe höher ist er dann schon 1:25 zurück getauscht und bei der näcshetn 1:125. Der RR zieht dann fein mit und man hat nur noch Marken als Problem und das fast ausschließlich im SC, im Open RVR bekommt man sehr gut seine Marken für einiges an Items oder die automatisch über Loot. Für gute Schilde und gute Waffen, sind die SC Marken zuständig und Einfluss und gerade bei EInfluss, ist und bleibt RR das Hinterniss. Der Einfluss selbst meistens nicht, da die Waffe nicht zwingend gut sind und die Schilde ja entweder in der 1. Stufe oder 2. Rufstufe sind.
3. RR ist nicht nur ein Vorteil für Items. RR ist mehr. RR ist ein Vorteil in Skills und Mastery Points. Das heißt je schneller man aufsteigt, um so mehr Optionen hat man auch und um so stärker wird man. RR hat auch Vorteile in Bezug auf schnellen Zugang zu dieser neuen Ini und auf Erhöhung vom AP pool. Je mehr man als davon bekommt um so besser.
Klar ist dies kein so starker Vorteil, wie bei F2P Games direkt Items kaufen usw. Aber es ist auch ein Vorteil, der sehr gut ist und ich finde so etwas, hat in einem PVP P2P einfach garnichts zu suchen. und ob 15 Euro oder 10 oder 5 ist egal. Der Preis spielt keine Rolle. Die werden keine 50 Verlangen oder 100. So schlau sind die auch und für sowas wie mehr RR und höheren Dinge, oder Pets geld zu bezahlen gut soll jeder für sich selbst Entscheiden. Aber das ist an sich kein Aufwand. Aufwand ist eben einiges anderes. Aber für kein Aufwand Geld bekommen, weil sie mal nach 2 Jahren im O-RVR was machen, ist schon sehr erstaunlich. Dann denk ich freut sich Mythic. Denn wenn es funktioniert und die Leute ihr Zeug kaufen, dann führen sie den Shop weiter und an ihrer Patch Politik brauchen sie nichts ändern, die führen sie weiter, weil es ja gut ankommt und der Itemshop wird weiter ausgebaut, weil sich keiner daran stört.

Das mit dem schnelleren RR stößt bei mir daher auch so stark auf. Weil es doch Sinn und Sache ist aufzusteigen im RR. Ist der RR nicht ein Zeichen von Leistung und Spielfortschritt? Ist der RR nicht ein Zeichen von Erfahrung usw. Wenn man jetzt diesen Schneller bekommt, umgeht man nicht eigentlich das Grundprinzip? Man steigt im RR Schneller auf und bekommt einiges an Vorteilen, für die selbe arbeit wie vorher? 
Ich find ehrlich gesagt, dass ist doch schon sehr hart und ein Zeichen. Ein Zeichen das es EA nicht stört, Grundinhalte im Spiel zu brechen für Geld. Wenn Mythic sogar in der Vergangenheit Cheaten erlaubt. Dann ist doch die Frage, ob man bei WAR nicth auch sowas fährt. Natürlich mag es jetzt extrem und übertrieben sein. Aber was spricht dagegen? Das man in 1 Jahr nochmal einiges an RVR BOnis für Geld bekommt, schnellere Mounts, RR, Freischaltung von Skills mit kleinen Vorteilen, Pets mit unterschiedlichen 3% Vorteilen usw. Was Spricht dagegen? Warum spricht es dann dagegen, dass EA dieses in anderen MMOs weiter schiebt.

Ich finde die Real ID hat doch gezeigt, dass die Community gewissen Dingen entgegen Wirken kann! Das man sagen kann bis hier hin und nicht weiter. Das sogar Mythic und EA ins rudern kommen und lieber nein sagen, obwohl sie schon in dieser Richtung mit ihrem Social Network waren. Wieso soll auf einmal der Item shop ok sein? Weil WOW ein hat, weil DAoC Boting erlaubt ist usw.? Ich man sagt, das gewisse Dinge wie in WOW sind ... heißt es nein WOW und WAR vergleicht man nicht. WAR ist PVP und WOW nur PVE, WAR für die harten und WOW für dich weichen etc. sonst was. Aber wenn es um Itemshop geht, wird WOW hergezogen. "Bei WOW kauft man sich sogar Mounts, die hässlich aussehen für 20 euro. Bei WAR bekommt man ein Mount, was ne andere Farbe hat für 10 oder 15 euro halt. Ja wo ist der Unterschied. Wenn es so teuer wie in WOW ist, boar nein. Es muss billiger sein dann ist es ok? 

Ich meine ich find es schon witzig, dass Leute bei WOW gefragt haben, nach der Mindestreichweite vom Jäger. Ob man die net abschafft und WOW sagt ... "Nein die bleibt es ist eine Mechanik der Klasse" ... und bei WAR wird es gemacht? Weil die Community sich darüber aufregt oder was. Also bitte wenn die einfach Range Klassen ihren Nachteil Vollständig aufräumen, die Taktikt mit Nachteil vollständig zum Vorteil umrüsten, wieso sollte die Community nicht die macht haben und sagen. Einiges von den Packs sollte für jeden zur Verfügung stehen und dazu gehört einfach schneller RR bekommen. Das ist für mich etwas, dass sollte jeder Abo ACC bekommen. Denn sonst kann es passieren, dass man sich bald Ausruhe Boni über den Shop kaufen kann oder kleinere 20% RR Bonis oder halt einige Kisten Marken usw. Warum sollten sie das nicht machen?


----------



## Lilrolille (13. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> ... Aber nun ja wenn man erstmal seinen ersten Char, welcher ~130 Tage ingame Zeit auf den Buckel hat,gelöscht hat dann ist man in Sachen Spielen den Rücken kehren schmerzbefreit da geht eh nix drüber. ^^ ...



Hast du deinen HJ gelöscht?

LG,
Lilro


----------



## OldboyX (13. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> in der wo leute entrüsstet behaupten das es was ganz neues grenzüberschreitendes sein das ne firma extra kohle verdient obwohl sie doch nen abo model am laufen hat(steht hier irgednwo im thread).



Selbst wenn das ein einzelner gesagt haben sollte (ich habs nicht gefunden), so ist das noch lange nicht die Behauptung welche von der von dir "gehassten gang" vertreten wird. Niemand hat behauptet, die Grenze zwischen P2Win und kein P2Win wäre irgendwie neu. Im Gegenteil, ich habe angeführt, dass es das schon zu EQLegends Zeiten gab (Falls dir das nichts sagt, das war in Everquest ein besonderer Server der extra gekostet hat im Monat, dafür gabs dort GM "Hilfe" für einiges ums mal so auszudrücken). Nur wird sie bei WAR eben erst jetzt mit 1.4 "überschritten" und einige finden das nicht gut. Dass dabei zusätzlich die Abogebühr + Itemshop Situation eintritt, macht die Sache auch nicht besser, sondern für manche eben noch schlimmer. Und da diese Variante (Abo+"spielmechanischen Einfluss - Itemshop") eben noch nicht soo stark verbreitet ist (bisher hat man hauptsächlich P2Win ODER Abo mit maximal Zierwerk) sehen manche hier ein erhöhtes Ausmaß an Raffgier seitens EA/Mythic.



> Das Ergebniss ist nicht ähnlich es ist das selbe und zwar extra Kohle für die Firma.
> BBs griffen/greifen aber viel tiefer ins spiel ein als alles was es im shop auch nur im ansatz gibt ob sich das ändern wird (also ob die eingriffe in das spiel durch den Shop irgendwann mal genauso frapierend werden) dazu gibt es 3 Meinungen und zwar "alles wird schlimmer morgen gibts bestimmt RRs für &#8364; die schweine !!!!" , "nein es gibt nur Zeug mit geringsten/keinen Einfluss im Spiel" und " ka wird die zeit zeigen alles ist möglich hoffen wir das beste " (zu denen zähl ich mich).



Ja, Buffbotts (gabs auch in Everquest btw) waren sehr sehr mächtig. Doch wie schon mehrmals erklärt gibt es eben einen Unterschied ob es sich um ein Angebot des Betreibers handelt oder um eine Vorgehensweise von Spielern, die einfach nicht zu unterbinden ist. Wie will man Buffbotts verbieten? Jemand mit 2 IPs macht sich unter falschem Namen einen Account und schon hat er einen Buffbott, den man dann nur noch "auf Verdacht" hin bannen könnte. Das geht nie und nimmer diese Art der Kontrolle ist einfach technisch nicht umsetzbar / der Aufwand um wirklich nachhaltig zu eruieren welcher Char nun ausschließlich ein Buffbot ist wäre unbezahlbar und vor allem beweisbar wäre es (fast) gar nicht.



Pymonte schrieb:


> ...
> Solange der Shop in der Richtung weiter läuft ist es okay. Wichtiger für mich ist eher, wie sie die Gestaltung des Free Contents nun machen. Es soll ja nun öfters kleinen Content geben (gratis!) und da ist un die Frage, obs jedes mal dazu auch ein Vanity Pack gibt oder sowas auch mal ingame erscheint. Wobei sich eh keiner 100 Pets oder 20 Mounts kauft, egal wie toll sie sind.
> Und das kann bisher noch keiner von euch sehen/einschätzen. Da könnt ihr sagen, was ihr wollt.



Aye, das ist völlig richtig und wer jetzt aufhört, der tut es eben aus Prinzip und nicht aufgrund der effektiven Vorteile (diese sind wirklich sehr sehr sehr sehr klein). Doch auch das kann man keinem nehmen. Wie es sich entwickelt kann natürlich keiner sagen, aber ich finde es halt nicht gut, wenn einige hier versuchen die Tatsachen einfach auszublenden und abzustreiten. Wenn auch minimal: Das Eis wurde gebrochen.


----------



## Pymonte (16. November 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das Eis wurde gebrochen.



Das Eis wurde schon vor über 10 jahren gebrochen


----------



## OldboyX (16. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Das Eis wurde schon vor über 10 jahren gebrochen



Lies doch den ganzen Beitrag. Natürlich ist das allgemein so (daher erwähne ich auch EQLegends z.b.), aber im speziellen Fall von WAR geschieht diese "Grenzüberschreitung" nunmal erst jetzt und bei WoW zum Beispiel (und einigen anderen MMOs) gibt es die Überschreitung noch gar nicht.


----------



## Makalvian (16. November 2010)

Wenn der Bruch des Eises sich durch das kaufbare Lvl darstellt, kann man es dann nicht den Plexen aus Eve vergleichen ?
Immerhin kommt man mit realen Geld and Ingame-Währung und das ganze vom Hersteller selbst, wodurch man sich einen signifikanten Vorteil gegenüber nicht Plex-Käufern erschaffen kann.


----------



## Churchak (16. November 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wie will man Buffbotts verbieten?



Kann man nicht . 
Aber man kann zB die Buffmechanik so ändern das der Einfluss der BBs im RvR (also da wo sich 80% des endcontens abspielt) stark eingeschrenken ist in dem man einfach zB buffs auf 150 fuss Reichweite limitiert oder Buffs nur in Grp zu läst oder am besten beides.
Anders als im heutigen PvP von 90% der MMOs spielte sich in DaoC ja PvP in weit grösseren Arealen als 500 mal 500 Fuss ab.Es ging also schlussendlich Mythic rein um die extra &#8364; durch die 2. Accs welche sie mit Änderungen an den Buffs auf einen Schlag verloren hätten und das schon vor 8 Jahren wo wir wieder bei deiner Grenze wären ..... wobei seit einer Seite sprichst du da ja nicht mehr im allgemeinen sondern explizit von WAR und seinen Grenzen bzw deren überschreitung.Überraschung Überraschung.
Es ist lustig wenn man bei nem Freelevel oder 3% mehr Speed auserhalb eines Kampfes von P2Win spricht und das in einem Spiel wo die Ausrüstung zum Grossteil vom RR bestimmt wird bzw von Marken welche man nur durch Teilnehmen am RvR bekommt und man so mit lev 35 die gleich Ausrüstung trägt wie mit frisch 40 da man für das nächste Set nen höherer RR von Nöten ist welcher nun mal nicht von alleine kommt auch nicht durch ne gekaufte Levelrolle.Ganz davon abgesehn das wohl nen im RvR gelevelter 40er unterm Strich mehr Gold,nen höheren RR und mehr Marken auf seiner Seite verbuchen dürfte (also früher an die nächsthöhere Ausrüsstung kommt) als ein 40 mit dem gekauften LUP welcher den vorteil hat nen paar Stunden früher in die WKT zu dürfen.Jup eindeutig P2Win.

ps zwichen Hass und Verachtung besteht nen Unterschied.


----------



## Talmir (16. November 2010)

also wenn ich mir den fred hier auf allen seiten durchlese kommts mir vor als würden 90% hier den kindergarten besuchen aber wie durch ein wunder schon schreiben können.

die restlichen 10% wissen um was es bei WAR geht und leiden unter den vorher genannten . . . .


----------



## OldboyX (16. November 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Wenn der Bruch des Eises sich durch das kaufbare Lvl darstellt, kann man es dann nicht den Plexen aus Eve vergleichen ?
> Immerhin kommt man mit realen Geld and Ingame-Währung und das ganze vom Hersteller selbst, wodurch man sich einen signifikanten Vorteil gegenüber nicht Plex-Käufern erschaffen kann.



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Man kann es mit sehr vielen Sachen aus allen möglichen MMOs vergleichen. P2Win gibts ja zu Hauf in den verschiedensten Spielen.



Churchak schrieb:


> Kann man nicht .
> Aber man kann zB die Buffmechanik so ändern das der Einfluss der BBs im RvR (also da wo sich 80% des endcontens abspielt) stark eingeschrenken ist in dem man einfach zB buffs auf 150 fuss Reichweite limitiert oder Buffs nur in Grp zu läst oder am besten beides.
> Anders als im heutigen PvP von 90% der MMOs spielte sich in DaoC ja PvP in weit grösseren Arealen als 500 mal 500 Fuss ab.Es ging also schlussendlich Mythic rein um die extra &#8364; durch die 2. Accs welche sie mit Änderungen an den Buffs auf einen Schlag verloren hätten und das schon vor 8 Jahren wo wir wieder bei deiner Grenze wären ..... wobei seit einer Seite sprichst du da ja nicht mehr im allgemeinen sondern explizit von WAR und seinen Grenzen bzw deren überschreitung.Überraschung Überraschung.
> Es ist lustig wenn man bei nem Freelevel oder 3% mehr Speed auserhalb eines Kampfes von P2Win spricht und das in einem Spiel wo die Ausrüstung zum Grossteil vom RR bestimmt wird bzw von Marken welche man nur durch Teilnehmen am RvR bekommt und man so mit lev 35 die gleich Ausrüstung trägt wie mit frisch 40 da man für das nächste Set nen höherer RR von Nöten ist welcher nun mal nicht von alleine kommt auch nicht durch ne gekaufte Levelrolle.Ganz davon abgesehn das wohl nen im RvR gelevelter 40er unterm Strich mehr Gold,nen höheren RR und mehr Marken auf seiner Seite verbuchen dürfte (also früher an die nächsthöhere Ausrüsstung kommt) als ein 40 mit dem gekauften LUP welcher den vorteil hat nen paar Stunden früher in die WKT zu dürfen.Jup eindeutig P2Win.



Es geht nicht um 1% oder um 1000% Vorteil (das wäre die Diskussion um das Ausmaß des P2Win) und die Diskussion ist immer allgemein (gibts fürs Geld nun Einfluß auf die Spielmechanik offiziell beim Betreiber oder eben nicht -- P2Win benutze ich nur als Begriff für die erstere Situation weil es kürzer ist, wollte man auf Begrifflichkeiten rumreiten dann bringts der Begriff generell nicht, weil man MMOs nicht gewinnen kann) und die Frage wie sich dies speziell bei WAR verhält ist nunmal "bislang nicht, aber mit 1.4 wird das eingeführt (und in Bezug auf das Ausmaß - in sehr geringem Ausmaß)".

Ich spreche immer schon von derselben Grenze. Nur wurde die Grenze allgemein schon vor weit mehr als 10 Jahren "überschritten", WAR überschreitet diese Grenze erst jetzt mit 1.4. Davor hat man sich offiziell immer FÜR DAS EINHALTEN dieser Grenze ausgesprochen. Langsam bekommt man echt das Gefühl, du willst partout die Tatsachen ignorieren und kommst dauernd wieder mit einem alten Hut, der schon 5 Seiten zuvor behandelt wurde und schon lange geschenkt ist. Danach erdichtest du wieder irgendwelche konfusen Sachen über multiple Grenzen die ich bei WAR erfinden würde usw. 

So schwer ist es ja wirklich nicht zu verstehen, eigentlich.

Bzgl. Buffbotts hast du offensichtlich nichts verstanden oder nicht gelesen was ich geschrieben habe. Natürlich hätte man die gesamte Spielmechanik umkrempeln können um Buffbotts unattraktiv zu machen. Man könnte auch jedem Spieler einen eigenen Mythic Betreuer zuteilen der zu ihm nach Hause kommt und dort wohnt um zu überwachen, dass wirklich immer dieselbe Person den Account spielt vom selben Rechner aus... Hatten wir schon, ist geschenkt und ist NICHT dieselbe Situation als könntest du dir im DAoC Shop Buffs für 1&#8364; pro Buff kaufen.



> ps zwichen Hass und Verachtung besteht nen Unterschied.



Schön für dich, du lässt ja keine Gelegenheit aus um zu zeigen was dein Niveau ist.



Talmir schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir den fred hier auf allen seiten durchlese kommts mir vor als würden 90% hier den kindergarten besuchen aber wie durch ein wunder schon schreiben können.
> 
> die restlichen 10% wissen um was es bei WAR geht und leiden unter den vorher genannten . . . .



Gerade was deinen gehaltvollen Beitrag zum Thema betrifft, kannst du dir wohl nur an die eigene Nase fassen und ebenfalls für das Wunder danken, dass du Buchstaben so anordnen kannst, dass daraus Text entsteht. Konstruktiv, themenbezogen, kritisch, argumentativ etc. kommt dann irgendwann später vielleicht


----------



## Sugandhalaya (16. November 2010)

Schlimmer würde iche s finden, wenn man RR kaufen könnte...denn Level 40 ist fix erreicht, aber hauptsächlich gehts ja im Endgame um RR.


----------



## Talmir (16. November 2010)

wo noch anzumerken wäre, dass der ganze thread hier ein witz ist . . . . .


----------



## Sugandhalaya (16. November 2010)

Talmir schrieb:


> wo noch anzumerken wäre, dass der ganze thread hier ein witz ist . . . . .



Nicht zu vergessen, dass WAR an sich inzwischen auch ein Witz ist. Wobei...das ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## Churchak (16. November 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> ist NICHT dieselbe Situation als könntest du dir im DAoC Shop Buffs für 1€ pro Buff kaufen.



rofl genau das macht man doch,man kauft sich für 13 € im monat buffs und das sogar übern EA store. bzw wurde auf den klassik servern die buffmechanik zum teil schon dahin geändert wie ich schrieb nur wurde es nie auf die alten server übernommen im gegenteil da wurde das buffen noch so geändert das man als Schami nicht mehr in der lage war seiner ganzen grp die nötigen Buffs zu geben sondern man,wollt man zB alle schami buffs haben, sich noch nen BB hinstellen durfte ..... zumindest war dem so solang ich spielte wie es immo da aussieht ka.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Schön für dich, du lässt ja keine Gelegenheit aus um zu zeigen was dein Niveau ist.



Zjo genauso wenig wie du keine Gelegenheit aus läst um über WAR zu QQ und dich künstlich drüber aufzugeilen.Jeden seine Hobbys.


----------



## Trojaan (17. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> rofl genau das macht man doch,man kauft sich für 13 € im monat buffs und das sogar übern EA store. bzw wurde auf den klassik servern die buffmechanik zum teil schon dahin geändert wie ich schrieb nur wurde es nie auf die alten server übernommen im gegenteil da wurde das buffen noch so geändert das man als Schami nicht mehr in der lage war seiner ganzen grp die nötigen Buffs zu geben sondern man,wollt man zB alle schami buffs haben, sich noch nen BB hinstellen durfte ..... zumindest war dem so solang ich spielte wie es immo da aussieht ka.



Also nun mal halblang...Deine und meine Erbsenzählerei in Ehren. Doch so bedenke, um Topic zu bleiben.
Der BB in DAoC...so wie Du und ich ihn in DAoC ingame erlebt haben, kann man als erkauften Spielvorteil betrachten. Nur besteht da zu einem Item Shop ein sehr großer Unterschied.
Zuerst möchte ich klar klarstellen ( und da wirst Du mir zustimmen müssen) das es sich bei einem BB (Buffbot) um eine legal gespielte Spielfigur handelt. Oder auf den Punkt gebracht.
Es handelt sich um einen Charakter ( in diesem Fall um einen Heiler ) welcher legal auf einem 2. bezahlten Account, und auf "meinem" Namen beim Betreiber registriert und erstellt wird. Diese Spielfigur muß, um wirksam ins Spielgeschehen eingreifen zu können, bis zum max LvL, von mir selbst gespielt werden. Dazu gehören alle Höhen und Tiefen des Levelns....und das war/ist ohne Zeitaufwand von xxx Monaten nicht zu realisieren.
Diese so erspielte Figur läuft dann ingame auf einem 2. PC ( im Idealfall) mit meiner auf dem 1. Account erspielten Figur durch unsere Onlinewelt, um mich selbst zu unterstützen.
Das nennt sich heute Multiboxing und wird allgemein als eine legale Spielvariation geduldet. Außerdem ist das meines Wissens nach in jedem Onlinegame möglich.
Natürlich kann man diese Spielweise ( als Erbsenzähler), unfair nennen, weil dazu natürlich Geld benötigt wird. Ein 2. Account kostet Geld, ebenso ein eventueller 2. PC der zum Einloggen nötig ist.

Nur....und hier trennt sich für mich die Spreu vom Weizen.
Ein Item Shop kann alle diese Mühe und den betriebenen Aufwand auf den Faktor NULL senken.

Im ungünstigsten Fall sieht es nämlich so aus.

Spiele gekauft
Account erstellt
Charakter generiert
LvL gekauft
Items gekauft
Ready to go

Für viele ein Traum....doch wo liegt der Haken?
Oder anders formuliert.

Ich logge mich ein
Suche Grp
Finde Mitstreiter
Nix klappt.

Im günstigsten Fall (und davon gehe ich immer aus) habe ich Gruppenmitglieder die Wissen wie das Spiel funktioniert. Da rede ich noch nicht einmal von einem Spielablauf in einer bestimmten Ini. Sondern wie man die Tasten für seine Spielfigur bedient. Wer LvL 1 - xxx gespielt hat, weiß sehr gut was ich meine!
Im schlechtesten Fall ( und das ist gar nicht mal so selten - ebay macht es möglich ) stosse ich ingame auf Mitspieler, die nicht einmal Wissen, wie man sich virtuell, weil unsichtbar für alle, so hinter seinem PC verhält, das niemand ingame seelischen Schaden erleidet.
Es gibt Regeln....so wie im Real Life....so auch ingame....und GANZ BESONDERS ingame oder auch sonst wenn man sich im www herumtreibt.
Nur dadurch das ich für andere Mitspieler oder Forummitglieder "unsichtbar" bin , bedeutet das noch lange nicht das ich keine persönliche Verantwortung habe. Egal ob ich volljährig bin oder auch nicht.
Selbstverständlich habe ich auch Rechte...Menschliche.....allgemein hin auch Menschenrechte ( "Weltweit" anerkannt) genannt, welche mich vor Beleidigungen, persönlicher Verfolgung usw. usw. schützen sollen.

Ich könnte hier noch ewig weiter machen, aber ich denke die meisten werden verstehen was ich meine.
Zugegeben.....man kann diese negativen Erfahrungen von mir nicht pauschalisieren, aber ein Item Shop bietet denjenigen von Spielern den Soforteinstieg in eine Onlinewelt, obwohl sie sich selbst und ihren Spielcharakter gar nicht einschätzen können. Manchmal denke ich das diese Leute mit der Spielfigur, dem Spielablauf mit den dazugehörigen Regeln, verbundem mit dem erhofften Spass einfach überfordert sind.

Leveln braucht Zeit....oft viel Zeit....und Zeit braucht man auch um zu Lernen. 


Welcher Sinn steht hinter dem Spielen.....nur der Spass?


----------



## TomperX (17. November 2010)

Ich habe mir den Itemshop von EA für Warhammer mal angeschaut. 
Als erstes das mit den Mounts. Ok dachte ich mir. Für jemanden der keine Lust hat bis level 20 herumzulaufen und sich deshalb das
Startmount kauft mag das ja in Ordnung sein. Ich persönlich habe und würde es nicht machen, weil ich denke das gehört zu 
jedem MMO dazu. Aber wer darauf keine Lust hat und etwas Geld ausgeben will ok ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.

Aber als ich das mit der Level-Up Rolle gesehen habe war ich schon erst mal etwas erschüttert. Ich dachte mir "WTF" 
Dann ist mir aber gekommen, dass man ja eh wenn man keine Lust hat zu leveln, sich seinen Char für Geld hochleveln
lassen kann und deshalb war das ja dann doch nichts Neues mehr.

Nix desto trotz muss ich hier vielen zustimmen. Ich finde es gehört zu dem Spiel seinen Char durch die Level zu peitschen und
dadurch den Char, seine Fähigkeiten und die Spielemechanik kennen zu lernen. 
Das mag jeder sehen wie man will wobei ich es komisch finde, wenn sich jemand einen fertigen Char bastelt egal ob durch Rolle
oder Level-Dienst. Wieso kaufe ich mir das Spiel dann überhaupt ? Weil ich mich dann mit einem "fremden" Char in die Hauptstadt
stellen kann und meine ich bin die dicke Nummer auf dem Server ? 

Kann mir diese Frage bis heute nicht beantworten. Außerdem find ich es persönlich weit aus besser, wenn ich bei meinem High-lvl Char weiß, das ich diesen durch die Level gebracht habe. Ich kann mich daher an viele Situationen erinnern (zB wenn ich später mal in ein Low Gebiet komme) die ich mit diesem Char so erlebt habe. Manchmal ertappe ich mich sogar dabei das ich einen low lvl Mob umhauen muss, weil mir der damals als ich noch ein kleiner Springinsfeld war das Leben schwer gemacht hat 

Generell ist das ja jedem seine Sache, aber mich nerven auch Leute, die im High-lvl Gebiet rum rennen und dann nicht mal 
wissen wie sie ihre Fähigkeiten einsetze bzw. wie man in der Gruppe zu spielen hat. 
Wie aber bereits vorher erwähnt, lässt sich das leider nicht verhindern. Selbst wenn der Itemshop keine Rolle anbieten würde,
könnten solche Spieler sich entweder bei eBay oder den Lvl-Diensten bedienen.


----------



## Churchak (17. November 2010)

Trojaan schrieb:


> Also nun mal halblang...Deine und meine Erbsenzählerei in Ehren. Doch so bedenke, um Topic zu bleiben.
> Der BB in DAoC...so wie Du und ich ihn in DAoC ingame erlebt haben, kann man als erkauften Spielvorteil betrachten. Nur besteht da zu einem Item Shop ein sehr großer Unterschied.


sorry aber das seh ich anders.ja es besteht nen Unterschied aber sehr gross ist was anderes der einzige unterschied ist wirklich nur das man zeit noch obendrauf investiern muss um dann allen nicht BB nutzern im Vorteil zu sein sei es im PvE (mit BB im rücken war das levelzeit bedeutend kürzer,mit BB liesen sich rollen/artefakte solo farmen wo man sonst mit anderen teilen musste usw) oder PvP.



Trojaan schrieb:


> Zuerst möchte ich klar klarstellen ( und da wirst Du mir zustimmen müssen) das es sich bei einem BB (Buffbot) um eine legal gespielte Spielfigur handelt.


Ja sicher wars legal (zumindest gabs nie ne klare aussage dagegen von der ich weiss) aber das ist ja im Shop was kaufen auch.Wen du mit gespielt allerdings meinst nen char einzulogen und in ne ecke abzustelln und aller halben stunde mal dran zu wackeln das er nicht ausgeloggt wird,dann kann man das wohl so devinieren anderseits ist nen char spielen für mich persönlich mehr als ihn auf ne wand schauen zu lassen und ihn ab und an buffen zu lassen.



Trojaan schrieb:


> Oder auf den Punkt gebracht.
> Es handelt sich um einen Charakter ( in diesem Fall um einen Heiler ) welcher legal auf einem 2. bezahlten Account, und auf "meinem" Namen beim Betreiber registriert und erstellt wird. Diese Spielfigur muß, um wirksam ins Spielgeschehen eingreifen zu können, bis zum max LvL, von mir selbst gespielt werden. Dazu gehören alle Höhen und Tiefen des Levelns....und das war/ist ohne Zeitaufwand von xxx Monaten nicht zu realisieren.


wo ist da nun der unterschied ? Ich meine,man kauf ja nun auch legal auf seinen namen was im shop? und die höhen und tiefen des levelns warn bei nem buffbot doch auch nicht mehr gegeben man schappte sich nen 50er DD oder schloss sich später einfach ner moderna grp an(oder noch besser ner gilden grp für Malmohus) und machte chainepulls an lilanen mobs,fasste dabei von level 1 bis 50 immer maximale expe ab und war ruck zuck 50 (mein letzter 50 char hat da unter 20 ingame stunden gebraucht) 



Trojaan schrieb:


> Diese so erspielte Figur läuft dann ingame auf einem 2. PC ( im Idealfall) mit meiner auf dem 1. Account erspielten Figur durch unsere Onlinewelt, um mich selbst zu unterstützen.


Sie läuft/lief ja eben nicht mit durch die welt! Sie steht sicher und unantastbar an der grenzfestung.Das war ja unteranderem auch der grund warum sich BBs dann auch bei grp durchsetzten wenn sie eigendlich von Haus aus alle buffs gehabt hätten.Es war doch ursprünglich so,killst du den buffer verliern alle die buffs welche er gab = ganze grp war geschwächt und (z der schami musste gerezzt werden und dann musst er erst mal notbuffen.Mit BB wars scheiss egal (im bezug auf die buffs) was mit den hauptbuffern passierte ganz davon abgesehn das man damit auch noch anders skilln konnte sich so also nen 9. mann ins team holte und so an buffs gekommen ist welche man zu 8 nur im tausch mit nachteilen bekommen hät(der Schami konnt tiefer in den Seuchenpfad war also nen besserer rupter usw).




Trojaan schrieb:


> Das nennt sich heute Multiboxing und wird allgemein als eine legale Spielvariation geduldet. Außerdem ist das meines Wissens nach in jedem Onlinegame möglich.
> Natürlich kann man diese Spielweise ( als Erbsenzähler), unfair nennen, weil dazu natürlich Geld benötigt wird. Ein 2. Account kostet Geld, ebenso ein eventueller 2. PC der zum Einloggen nötig ist.


Ganz davon abgesehn das ich auch.bevor buffed mit floh darüber nen artikel machte ,wusste was Multiboxing ist ,machts das für mich unterm strich nicht den unterschied im gegenteil man könnt nun so argumentiern das man,wenn man sich im Shop nen level,nen ponny,50% schneller leveln kauf das 1 mal 2 mal 3 mal macht kauft man sich nen 2. acc und steckt noch zeit rein zahlt man das dann halt jeden monat man hat ja geld UND Zeit investiert.Ganz davon abgesehn das man sich an den luxus nie wieder nach support suchen zu müssen auch ganz fix gewöhnt.Es wird nebenher also auch noch das Ego spieln gefördert man braucht ja seine mitspieler weniger.




Trojaan schrieb:


> Nur....und hier trennt sich für mich die Spreu vom Weizen.
> Ein Item Shop kann alle diese Mühe und den betriebenen Aufwand auf den Faktor NULL senken.


Zjo das ist der einzige Unterschied den ich seh ,das man für sein Geld quasi instant was bekommt .allerding seh ich in dem Argument auch Augenwicherei (nicht bös gemeint) weil schlussendlich ist nen 2. Acc auch nix anderes als den Kostenpunkt Zeit zu verringern oder sich unabhängig von anderen zu machen oder schlicht nen vorteil zu haben bzw noch mithalten zu können(was auf was zutrifft hängt davon vom spiel ab).
Lustiger dabei ist allerdings das diese Art für Geld Vorteile zu bekommen bedeutend akzeptabler zu sein scheint was wohl daran liegt das es das nicht erst seit gestern gibt.Es heist ja nicht umsonnst "etwas ist so lange unnormal,bis es lang genug da ist um normal zu werden"


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (17. November 2010)

Bots kann man verbieten. Bei WOW sind sie es. Sie sind verboten. Wie man sie aufspürt kostet aber etwas und genau das muss man dann bezahlen, in Form von Mitarbeitern. Daher verbieten sie bei alten Spielen keine Bots mehr, da es unwirtschaftlich ist. Aber in alten Zeiten waren sie verbreitet und wurden daher in neuen MMOs verboten. Im ersten Moment dachte ich, es ist ne Ärgerform von Paladin oder ähnlichen Klassen. Als so gesehen wie Healbots bei WOW Classic. So wurden wir Priester genannt ^^ gut, wer dat in 5er Inis machte hat schonmal ne Fehler Meldung bekomm ^^. "String not Found, Healing Interrupt, reboot in 5 Minuts" oder sowas ist ne recht interessante Antwort auf. "Unser Healbot heilt nicht schlecht" =) glaub mir mitten im Boss kampf, kann dass schonmal für kurze Spannung sorgen ^^.
 Aber buffbots sind echte Bots und damit an sich verboten. In alten Games net, aber nunja hm.




Makalvian schrieb:


> Wenn der Bruch des Eises sich durch das kaufbare Lvl darstellt, kann man es dann nicht den Plexen aus Eve vergleichen ?
> Immerhin kommt man mit realen Geld and Ingame-Währung und das ganze vom Hersteller selbst, wodurch man sich einen signifikanten Vorteil gegenüber nicht Plex-Käufern erschaffen kann.



Die Plexe bieten natürlich jemand anderen Vorteile. Aber im GEgensatz zu WAR verliert man diesen auch schnell. Das zweite jemand der 300 Mio hat, gibt sie aus. Also bekommt dies 300 Mio wer anderes. 
Also welchen Vorteil hat er?

Bei Eve darf man es nicht so sehen, wie bei WAR.
1. ist Eve mit Verlusten, was bei WAR garnicht ist.
2. hat Eve einen enorm strengen PVP Markt

Die Plexe sind ne Geniale Idee. Warum. 1. CCP verdient dabei, nicht so gut wie jetzt bei anderen Itemshops. Da man ja auch Leute hat die ingame sich die Plexe erwirtschaften. Aber naja denk sie verdienen daran noch gut. 2. ISK wandern. Klar so ne Kette ist bei WAR auch drin. Nur ist diese Kette immer da.
Der Vorteil selbst. Ob ich schneller RP Bekomme oder mehr ISK habe ist bei beiden System egal. ISK ist streng gesehen RP. Gut wenn wir so heran gehen, ohne den Markt zu sehen. Ist das kaufen von Plex dsa selbe. Ich kaufe mir RP und werde stärker, weil ich bessere Skills habe und bessere Items haben. Ok bis hier hin geh ich vollständig mit. LEute profitieren von meiner Leistung. Wenn sie mich töten bekommen sie mehr RP und wenn ich jemand durch meine Items töte, bekommt meine Gruppe RP. Da ich besser bin, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ich was töte auch etwas höher. So ok bis hier hin geh ich Vollständig mit.
Aber der Unterschied liegt im Markt. RP sind nicht verkaufbar, verliert man nicht und kein Spieler bekommt RP von jemand anders. RP tauscht also auch nicht. Man kauft sich davon nicths usw. Das heißt der Vorteil vom ISK durch Plex, geht nicht Verloren. Der Spieler kauft sich jetzt seine 300 Mio Isk (so in der drehe sidn die Wert, können auch weniger sein spielt aber keine Rolle). Dieser 300 Mio ISK bleiben nicht bei ihm, wie die RP. Sondern werden investiert und genau hier liegt das geniale.

Diese 300 Mio gehen zum Beispiel in den Markt. In Form von Hergestellten Produkten, die dann verkauft werden wollen. Sagen wir 300 Mio Rohstoffe/Produktionskosten werden in 400 Mio umgewandelt. Also hat jemand 400 Mio geben, dafür aber etwas bekommen. Der Plex käufer ist 100 Mio reicher, jemand anders hat ITems. Der andere Weg er steckt die 300 Mio in Items und jemand anderes oder andere sind um einiges Reicher.

Das heißt der Käufer vom Plex, sitzt nicht auf seinen Vorteil. Sondern gibt ihn weiter. Die 300 Mio. Isk verschwinden nicht einfach so =) Das ist der Unterschied mehr RP, sind mehr RP. Davon hat man nur was, wenn man den killt, der diese hat und bekommt ja net mal von ihm RP, sondern von seinem Rang. Aber net aus einem Pool, auf den jeder zugreift. Also nichts was verschwindet oder wandert halt. ISK liegt in einer Art Pool, in Form von Material, was halt wandert oder über Mission in den Markt kommt. Der Plex ist also streng gesehen, nur eine andere Art Isk durch den Markt zu bringen und in den Markt zu bringen.


Der Rang ist auch net so schlimm, hat zwar Vorteile streng genommen, aber die sind nicht wirklich so stark. Wie höheren RR und schneller RP bis 80. Der Vorteil ist für mich viel zu stark. Mehr RR ok, aber warum schneller RP? Wieso bekommt nicht jeder den Vorteil? Warum nur der, der dafür zahlt? Das RR anheben und damit zugang für stärke Items zu verticken ist zwar nicht gerade toll. Aber besser, als wenn man es im Addon verpackt. Deswegen haben sie es ja nicht so gemacht =) sonst wäre es aus. So bleiben die Leute halt am Ball. Also so schlimm ist es schon net. Aber es stört halt, dass man schneller im RR aufsteigt, ohne dafür wirklich was zu leisten. Man leistet das selbe wie andere. Das ist eben sehr ungerecht. Wenn es getrennt wäre, würde ich es immernoch Kritisieren =) da Items für Geld nicht so mein Ding sind im Abo Modell. Man muss sich die Items aber ingame erarbeiten, als ist der Vorteil net so groß. Nur find ich bis RR 80 schneller RP bekommen schon als einen sehr starken Vorteil an, der für Geld nicht sein sollte. Dieser Vorteil sollte für alle sein!


----------



## Sugandhalaya (17. November 2010)

TomperX schrieb:


> Nix desto trotz muss ich hier vielen zustimmen. Ich finde es gehört zu dem Spiel seinen Char durch die Level zu peitschen und
> dadurch den Char, seine Fähigkeiten und die Spielemechanik kennen zu lernen.
> Das mag jeder sehen wie man will wobei ich es komisch finde, wenn sich jemand einen fertigen Char bastelt egal ob durch Rolle
> oder Level-Dienst. Wieso kaufe ich mir das Spiel dann überhaupt ? Weil ich mich dann mit einem "fremden" Char in die Hauptstadt
> stellen kann und meine ich bin die dicke Nummer auf dem Server ?



Um mal auf dein Argument mit dem fremden Charakter einzugehen: Gebe dir da völlig Recht. Ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen, das sjemand seinen Charakter richtig spielen kann, wenn er ihn plötzlich mit Maximallevel und allen Fähigkeiten hat. Insofern haben Leute, die ihren Charkter selbst herangezogen haben, mehr Erfahrung im Umgang mit dem Charakter. Das ist ungefähr das Gleiche, als wnen man 1 Jahr Pause in irgendeinem MMO macht und dann wieder anfängt und man hat irgendwie keine AHnung mehr, wie alles funktioniert. Aber hey, daran erkennt man doch die ebay-Kunden...sie können nicht spielen


----------



## Talmir (17. November 2010)

hat hier eigentlich irgend jemand von den "schreiern" verstanden dass es sich bei der lvl up rolle um ne Einmalige sache handelt ? ? ?


----------



## Thoriumobi (17. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> ps zwichen Hass und Verachtung besteht nen Unterschied.


Ach du liebes Lottchen, da ist aber einer voll der Bad Boy, weil wer sein Lieblingsspielzeug nicht mag.



Talmir schrieb:


> hat hier eigentlich irgend jemand von den "schreiern" verstanden dass es sich bei der lvl up rolle um ne Einmalige sache handelt ? ? ?




Wann hast du endlich verstanden, dass deine Einzeiler keinen die Bohne interessieren? Nur meine verkaufen sich wie feuchte Sandalen!


----------



## Churchak (17. November 2010)

Das nächste mal gleich *rülps* schreiben.Dann hast du den gleichen Inhalt in deiner Post und andere sparen Lesezeit.Die typische Win-Win Situation also.


----------



## Bullzyi (17. November 2010)

lol warhammer war immer schon ein scheiss Game  aber das setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf. Die wollen anscheinend bevor das Game stirbt noch fest Kohle schäffeln. Aber gibt ja genug dumme die da noch mitmachen bevor sie heulen warum die Server down gehen ^^


----------



## Lilrolille (17. November 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Ach du liebes Lottchen, da ist aber einer voll der Bad Boy, weil wer sein Lieblingsspielzeug nicht mag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahja, bist wahrscheinlich auch der Typ der leere Flaschen im Mülleimer sucht, um sich den Internetzugang zu finanzieren, damit du sowas schreiben kannst?


----------



## Lilrolille (17. November 2010)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> lol warhammer war immer schon ein scheiss Game  aber das setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf. Die wollen anscheinend bevor das Game stirbt noch fest Kohle schäffeln. Aber gibt ja genug dumme die da noch mitmachen bevor sie heulen warum die Server down gehen ^^



Danke für deinen konstuktiven Beitrag. Und steht die Rute nachdem du diesen Beitrag verfasst hast? Hast hoffentlich nicht drauf vergessen deinen "Homies" zu sagen, dass du jetzt den "voll coolen flame abgelassen hast". Also falls du darauf vergessen hast, schnell nachholen, sonst kommts nimma so gut 

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Sethek (17. November 2010)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> lol warhammer war immer schon ein scheiss Game  aber das setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf. Die wollen anscheinend bevor das Game stirbt noch fest Kohle schäffeln. Aber gibt ja genug dumme die da noch mitmachen bevor sie heulen warum die Server down gehen ^^



Kleiner Tip - Aussagen wie oben kommen ein wenig "milder", wenn sie etwas umformuliert werden...also sowas wie "für mich war WAR schon immer ein "scheiss Game"". Das wird zwar die Warquisition von buffed nicht aufhalten, aber Normalsterbliche, die an derart absoluten Aussagen Anstoß nehmen würden, täten dies eventuell in der abgeänderten Variante nicht.

Allerdings sollte die für diesen Schritt nötige Sozialkompetenz bereits im Grundschulalter erworben werden, also bist Du vermutlich - und das ist meine Laienmeinung - wohl entweder ein Troll oder hast Probleme...


----------



## Lilrolille (17. November 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip - Aussagen wie oben kommen ein wenig "milder", wenn sie etwas umformuliert werden...also sowas wie "für mich war WAR schon immer ein "scheiss Game"". Das wird zwar die Warquisition von buffed nicht aufhalten, aber Normalsterbliche, die an derart absoluten Aussagen Anstoß nehmen würden, täten dies eventuell in der abgeänderten Variante nicht.
> 
> Allerdings sollte die für diesen Schritt nötige Sozialkompetenz bereits im Grundschulalter erworben werden, also bist Du vermutlich - und das ist meine Laienmeinung - wohl entweder ein Troll oder hast Probleme...



Schön gesagt, ich hab das ein wenig überspitzt ausgedrückt 

LG,
Lilro


----------



## DerTingel (18. November 2010)

na jetzt lasst doch den tollen bullzyi...der hat wichtigere dinge zu tun als sich mit unserem scheiss spiel zu beschäftigen...



Bullzyi schrieb:


> ich habe extra meinen Holypala verkauft vor paar Monaten... weil Angst vor der Inflation hatte. Ich hatte zum Schluss 130k Gold... nicht auf Farmerei sondern einfach als Hobby neben dem Pvm und PvP... das handeln. Viele Leute spielen wow sogar nur als Wirtschaftssimulation...
> 
> und jeder wirklich jeder ein " kleiner Händler war " wusste von einer Inflation wenn Catalysm raus kommt. Als Händler ingame hatte ich keine andere Wahl als diesen Schritt zu machen. Ansonsten wäre mein Gold eventuell im Wert sogar halbiert worden. Also 130k runter auf 75k falls einer nicht genau versteht was ich meine. Es war meine Pflicht als Händler zu verkaufen...
> 
> ...



das sind weltbewegende dinge...inflation in WoW. OMG....aber dank der besseren graka wirds schon...
kopf hoch buzzzy...


----------



## Lilrolille (18. November 2010)

DerTingel schrieb:


> na jetzt lasst doch den tollen bullzyi...der hat wichtigere dinge zu tun als sich mit unserem scheiss spiel zu beschäftigen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann, viel Spass an Bullzyi mit der neuen Grafikkarte, die natürlich oct ist (was auch immer das sein soll, ich hätt einfach übertaktet geschrieben)  ... Und ob das Spiel mit DX11 soviel anders aussieht, naja ich weiß nicht so recht.

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (19. November 2010)

Nein der Vorteil an DX 11 ist, es unterstützt halt einige Effekte und man merkt stark an WOW, wie auch anderen alten Spielen. Wenn man dort die Grafik aufpoliert, egal in welcher Form. (Schatten, Wasser, Spiegeln oder andere Flaire effekte), frist es sehr viel Leistung und man hat teilweise gute FPS einbrüche.
DX11 denk ich kann da etwas Leistung bringen. Ansonsten =) besser ausschauen tut es nicht. Nur es läuft halt etwas besser und ist auf Schwachen System eben spürbarerer, als vielleicht auf stärkeren. Da die meistens ja schon durch Graka, RAM, CPU, Motherboard etc. gute Power haben.


----------



## IceDogg (19. November 2010)

also ich fand war schon immer cool, nur gabs nichts mehr für mich zu tun. doch das gibts jetzt wieder und ich hab bezahlt, reingeschaut und finds geil!
ich verstehs einfach nicht wieso manche hier wahllos flames rausballern, bevor der patch überhaupt da war und ausprobiert werden konnte, solche leute tun mir leid und ich hoffe es gibt bald mal medizin dagegen 

aber egal, wems vorher gefallen hat und wie mir ging dass es nix mehr zu tun gab, dem wirds jetzt auch wieder gefallen!!


----------



## Rorgak (19. November 2010)

Mal wieder reingestolpert, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin die "Neuerungen"' sind so viel Wert wie die "Reformen" unserer Politiker und nen Shop für ingame quatsch braucht ja wohl gar keiner. Leider wurde meine Meinung immer noch nicht durch interessante Änderungen geändert und wird es wohl auch nicht mehr. Man sieht sich in nem halben Jahr vielleicht mal wieder für nen kurzen Blick.


----------



## Pymonte (20. November 2010)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Mal wieder reingestolpert, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin die "Neuerungen"' sind so viel Wert wie die "Reformen" unserer Politiker und nen Shop für ingame quatsch braucht ja wohl gar keiner. Leider wurde meine Meinung immer noch nicht durch interessante Änderungen geändert und wird es wohl auch nicht mehr. Man sieht sich in nem halben Jahr vielleicht mal wieder für nen kurzen Blick.



äh ja, T4 RvR mal angetestet? Gestern war 6h RvR am Stück und es war definitiv GAAAANZ anders als bisher.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (21. November 2010)

Ja weils neu ist, da fangen erstmal viele wieder an rein zu schauen. Einige finden wieder cool, dass sie entlich wieder ein Spielziel haben und RR100 werden können. Wenn das so ist, wird es nicht lange dauern und eines Tages gibt es RR120 usw.

Die Neuerung was renown angeht, find ich unüberlegt. Da man dort Vereinheitlich macht und einfach mal so Last Stand jeder Klasse gibt und nicht welchen, wo es passt wie Slayer/Spalta zum Beispiel.

Auch das mit den Skaven, erst war immer das Tor fokus und reden über Taktikt und Tor waren überall zu lesen. Jetzt wirds vollständig umgangen, so dass man das Außentor vergessen kann. Da man ja recht einfach über Abmounten (was eigentlich garnicht gehen sollte finde ich) und über Skavenwerfen (Was uach jedes Katapult gemacht hätte) auf die Mauern kommt. 

Find damit wird etwas umgangen, was vorher eigentlich immer kritisiert wurde. Das man keine Optionen hat, und immer ans Tor muss. Alle die für WAR waren haben das teilweise akzeptiert und ihre Taktikten darauff abgestimmt. Jetzt wird das Tor nur noch Nebenprodukt und es natürlich wieder toll, weils Mythic gemacht hat? Ich find eher Schade die Optionen die Mauern zu umgehen, sind sehr unstilisch. Das man den Bombern ist cool, nur abmounten ist find ich einfach mal heftig. Also weiß net. Klar wird am Anfang gezockt und die Leute die ovhrer keinen Spaß hatten, haben ihn jetzt. Einige der Änderungen sidn nicht schlecht.

Nur find ich die Renownfähigkeit einfach mal OP und das mit den Bombern sollte nicht möglich sein. Also ich das gelesen hatte =) das man abmounten kann, dachte ich schon an sowas. Das sie es echt so machen, hätte ich net gedacht =)

Dazu verbilligen sie einfach mal ihre Items und damit stärken sie das Pack. Da man ja nun nicht mehr viel machen muss um an einige Sets zu kommen. Gold ist bei WAR garkein Problem und da es KMs nun net mehr für Gold gibt, taja hat man noch mehr. Es ist für mich wie schon einige letzte Änderungen, zwar sehr gutes drin. Aber ihre Items Philosphie geht immer mehr in Richtung WOW.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (21. November 2010)

Wenn das Au0entor nicht offen ist, kannst Du nicht im Keep gerezzt werden und das Keep lässt sich nicht einnehmen aber die DDler könnten hier eindringen um den Feind zu stören


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (21. November 2010)

Ja das war ja auch mal wunsch von damals. Das gerade die Meeles was zu tun bekommen. Nur damit ist auf dauer gesehen, die Außenmauer nicht mehr haltbar und an sich wartet man dann lieber in der Burg ab. Daher verschiebt sich der Kampf auf die innere Burg. Teilweise kämpft man ja auch um die außenmauern. Was dann leider auch zur Folge hat, dass Unterzahl sehr schnell zum Problem werden kann. Weil gerade Unterzahl ja dadurch geschützt war, weil keiner ohne weiteres auf die Mauer kommt. 
Nur muss man auch das Mauern erstürmen verhindern können. Sturmleitern würden da find ich deutlich besser sein. Da man die ja zerstören könnte und dazu kein Rang DD sein muss.


----------



## Pymonte (21. November 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Ja das war ja auch mal wunsch von damals. Das gerade die Meeles was zu tun bekommen. Nur damit ist auf dauer gesehen, die Außenmauer nicht mehr haltbar und an sich wartet man dann lieber in der Burg ab. Daher verschiebt sich der Kampf auf die innere Burg. Teilweise kämpft man ja auch um die außenmauern. Was dann leider auch zur Folge hat, dass Unterzahl sehr schnell zum Problem werden kann. Weil gerade Unterzahl ja dadurch geschützt war, weil keiner ohne weiteres auf die Mauer kommt.
> Nur muss man auch das Mauern erstürmen verhindern können. Sturmleitern würden da find ich deutlich besser sein. Da man die ja zerstören könnte und dazu kein Rang DD sein muss.



Du wiedersprichst dir selbst. Er sagst du keiner kämpft mehr auf der Außenmauer (was falsch ist, da dort auch immer erbittert gekämpft wird), dann sagst du selbst dass die Außenmauer verteidigt wird.
Und jeder Spieler kann die Aerial Bomber runter holen, einfach eine Kanone schnappen und abschießen, 3 Schuß und ein Flieger stürzt ab. Dank dem Respawnen innerhalb der Burg werden die Mauern sogar effektiver geschützt als jemals zuvor.
Vor 1.4 waren die Mauer wertlos. Ranged DDs konnten da ein bisschen RP Sammeln, aber die feindliche Hauptstreitmacht hat das Tor eh innerhalb von 2min aufgebrochen und dann alles getötet, was noch auf den Mauern stand.
Wer dabei gestorben ist, kam meistens nichtmal mehr ins Keep.

Heute kommt man IMMER im Keep wieder, die Mauern werden dadurch schneller und effektiver bemannt. Das Tor ist nun ein echtes Hindernis für die Feinde, da nur Rattenoger und Rammen es angreifen können. Dadurch dauert der Kampf ums Tor wesentlich länger. Und die Kriegsmaschinen machen auch gut Schaden. Einzelfeuerkanonen braucht man zum zerstören der Ramme und der Flieger, AoE Kanonen sollten ja wohl klar sein, welchen Zweck die haben. Und selbst wenn das Tor nun aufbricht, so hat man JETZT fast immer einen harten Tankwall dahinter, der einen blockt. Kein durchrennen mehr, weil alle Überlebenden ins Innen Keep geflohen sind. Nun muss man sich den Weg freikämpfen. Daher iste s btw auch gut, dass keine Heiler in der Burg stehen, da man so auch die überlegene Seite stück für Stück niedermachen kann (entweder sie kämpfen mit viel Rezzdebuff weiter oder sie gehen ins KL und sind damit erstmal aus dem burgenkampf). mit Heiler wäre das alles wieder viel schwerer und unbalancter.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (21. November 2010)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> lol warhammer war immer schon ein scheiss Game



Ahja? 
Wie lange hast die WAR gespielt um das zu wissen?


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (21. November 2010)

Das mit dem Respawn hab ich net gewusst, ist mir neu. Find ich gut, meine damals wurde das von einigen gefordert. Hat sogar sowas auch gesagt. Aber nein da war es Schrott, dumme Idee und geht nicht auf. Heute ist es von Mythic gemacht wurden, was Leute wollten und dann ist es super? 

Nein damals wurden die Außenmauer schon verteidigt. Nur wenn man in der Burg Spawnt, was ich gut finde. Ist klar bleibt man mit bei den Außenmauern, hat man ja 0 zu verlieren. Man stirbt kommt wieder. Also dann kämpfe ich auch auf der Außenmauer. Wenn es wie vorher ist, kämpft man net auf der Außenmauer. Nur staune ich halt, dass es bei Mythic ne coole Idee ist und bei jemand wie uns, die es mal gepostet und als Vorschlag brachten unüberlegt. Weil dann die Keepkämpfe ewig dauern und jetzt super 6h Keep kampf? Naja egal.
Ich find sie hätten eher die Spawn Abhängig von einem Trigger wie Rohstoffen machen sollen und jeder Spawn in der Keep kostet Rohstoffe. Damit eben net ewig dort gespawnt werden kann und man somit auch den Verteidiger zwingt, etwas zu unternehmen und nicht nur zu warten.

Das mit dem im Keep habe ich aber net gewusst. Daher dachte ich halt wie früher. Da sie das aber so ändern, hätte ich net gedacht. Sorry.
Aber Caps bringt 0 und zweites die KMs groß oder schlecht reden ... wie lange haben sie daran nichts gemacht? Schlimmer hätte es garnicht werden können. Auch hier wurde von Leuten, sogar in einem Vorschlag thread von mir. Gefordert das die Einzelfeuerkanonen stärker Schaden machen und das zum Beispiel gegen andere KMs und gegen das Tor und AE eben gegen die Spieler. Aber auch hier wäre es unbalanced gewesen, wenn die Kriegsmaschinen zu stark sind und sie waren ja früher gut. Man muss halt nur ewig warten bis die Kanone mal schaden machte. Aber ich hatte auch net die Kriegsmaschinen kritisiert. Das die besser geworden sind begrüße ich. Ich find nur erstaunlich das der Rattenogre diesen SKill hat mit dem Werfen, dass hätte viel geiler werden können wenn es auf Goblinseite ein Kamkiaze Katapult gibt, mit einigen zusätzlichen Modifikatoren und Landeproblemen =) und auf Order halt ein Katapult und glaub Gotrek schleudert sich sogar mit sowas weg. Jeder Slayer tät lieber den RAttenogre erschlagen, als sich von ihm Werfer zu lassen. Daher find ich das mit den Ratten zwar taktisch sinnvoll, aber vom Hintergrund her ein Bruch der Lore.


----------

